# Schaden-Pro-Sekunde



## Raindog (6. Oktober 2009)

Nabend zusammen!

Ihr habt es erfasst: Mir geht es heute um DPS. Und ich sehe schon wie sich wieder einige Vollpfosten freuen, und ihre Post nach „Boah du Spack, das Thema hatten wir schon hundert mal“ schreiben. Viel Spaß dabei.

Ich möchte das Thema DPS von einer anderen Seite aus betrachten. Nämlich von meiner. Wir erinnern uns: Der gute Raindog ist eingefleischter Heiler. Dennoch bedarf es vielleicht ein oder zwei erklärender Worte.
Ich bin eine Heildose und nichts anderes. Ich habe nie richtig begriffen wie man einen Nahkämpfer spielt. Und da als Paladin nur der Nahkampf die andere Alternative ist, bleibe ich Heiler. (Außerdem machen wir Heiler sowieso den wichtigsten Job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Immer wieder sehe ich im Handelschannel die Gesuche. Da wird die Instanz genannt, und dann meist noch die gesuchte Klasse UND die Mindestanforderung an DPS. Wenn ich wirklich mal auf so einen Text aufmerksam werde, und ihn lese kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
Was ist so unglaublich wichtig am DPS? Der Dämätsch-Dealer (Also alle außer Tank und Heiler) wird auf dieses Grundattribut reduziert. Frei nach dem Motto: Machst du zu wenig Schaden, fliegst du aus dem Raid.
Und hier liegt der Murloc im Kornfeld begraben.

In meinen Augen kommen den sogenannten DDlern viel mehr Aufgaben zu, als nur Schaden zu machen. Da muss mal eine Patrouille (gemeinhin als Pat bezeichnet) abgefangen werden, oder aber der Heiler aus einem Stun (Eisblock, Spinnennetze, ect) befreit werden.
Und auch hier wird der findige Leser innehalten und denken „Aber das ist doch selbstverständlich!?“
Falsch. Ist es eben nicht. Dank Schneesturms Einfall, die Kampfkontrolle auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren verkümmern die mühsam erlernten Fähigkeit der DDler. Ein Pull (Die Kampfrunde an sich) sieht so aus: Tank stürmt auf die Gegnergruppe zu, zündet einen Flächenschaden wie Weihe, Donnerknall o.Ä. und dann wird mit AE (Flächenschaden) die Gruppe erledigt.
Fähigkeiten wie Sheep (Nein, das hat nichts mit Schäferstündchen zu tun), Blenden, Eisfallen u.A. sind mittlerweile völlig überflüssig und sehen nur noch hübsch aus. 

Ich möchte ein kleines Beispiel anbringen: Vor einigen Tagen war ich mit meinem Twink, einem Magier in der Violetten Festung. Selbiger folgt dem Weg des „In Frost we trust“ Bei dieser Skillung geht es darum seine Punkte auf den Eis-Skilltree zu legen, und zwar so das man möglichst viel Flächenschaden macht. Grund dafür:
1: Frostschild aktivieren
2: In die Gruppe Gegner stürmen
3: Gruppe via Frostnova fixieren
4: Rausblinzeln, umdrehen, massig Blizzard über die Gegnergruppe bis Tod
5: Freuen über viel XP
Zurück zum Thema selbst: Ich klinkte mich also in die Gruppe der VF ein, und machte mich auf nach Dalaran. Ein Schamane, der letzte DDler für unsere Gruppe fragte prompt nach einem Port. Und wir hatten natürlich KEINEN Hexer in der Gruppe. Nachdem man ihm erklärte, er müsse selbst kommen, da kein Proststein vorhanden, ging es denn los.
Nach den ersten 5 Gegner explodierte der Gruppenchannel (Und ich hasse es, wenn jemand so etwas tut) mit den Angaben des Schadens, dank dem DMG-Meter. Kollege Schamane war, wie könnte es anders sein, auf Platz 1. Selbiges musste er natürlich mit einem „Bääääm da hab ich euch aber verknuspert!“ untermalen. Nun analysieren wir diese Tatsache mal logisch:
Besagter Schamane (ist momentan auch die Klasse, wo am meisten Schaden machen tut, oder?) trug etwa 85% irgendeines Schamanen T-Sets aus BC-Zeiten und war dementsprechend mit Boni und Sockelsteinchen ausgerüstet. Es ist weiterhin klar, das ich mit einer Flächenschaden-Skillung herzlich wenig Aua bei einzelnen Gegnern mache. Krönung des Ganzen war die Tatsache, das Kollege Schamane bereits Level 77 erreicht hatte. Wohingegen mein Mage Level 75 und der Schurke Level 74 war.
Ihr kennt vermutlich alle die VF? Tja, hier kann es auch mal vorkommen, dass der Mob dem Tank abhaut, und zum Tor stürmt. Hier habe ich dann eingegriffen. Blinzeln, Frosnova, Abgefangen.
Hier geht es mir wieder um die Kampfkontrolle. Mir scheint der heutige DDler ist nicht mehr flexibel. Ziel auswählen, auf Aggroaufbau warten (das auch nur in optimalen Fällen), Schaden machen. 
Muss ich erwähnen, dass der Schamane es vermieden hat Totems zu setzten? 
Kommen wir aber nun zur Krönung meines kleinen Beispiels, quasi dem Sahnestückchen, dem Filet!
Zähneknirschend habe ich den Bäääm-ich-hab-die-dicksten-Eier-Schamanen ertragen. Ich weiß nicht wie oft er seinen Schaden posten musste... Sehr oft. Irgendwann waren wir dann durch, und die Gruppe löste sich auf. Auf dem Weg zur Schmiede um ein paar Sachen zu verkaufen und zu reparieren (Jahaaa! Ein Stoffträger lässt seine Rüstung bei einem Schmied flicken) warf ich einen Blick auf den Handelschannel.
„Wo in Dalaran ist denn das AH?“
Und jetzt liebe Kinder, ratet doch mal wer diese Frage stellte? Richtig, mein neuer Lieblings-Schamane.

Ich weiß, ein sehr extremes Beispiel. Und doch: Der DPS-Wahnsin läßt die DDler scheinbar nach und nach verdummen...

Dog.


----------



## Willtaker (6. Oktober 2009)

gut geschrieben und trifft das problem genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (6. Oktober 2009)

Das kenn ich gut.... Ich bin zwar auch ein schamane, versuche jedoch ab und zumal aufs Dps zu pfeifen, und so was wie  Verhexen,oder anti-fear-totem setzen etc.
Naja,hab auch mal einen Hexer getroffen der sich im Raid geweigert hat, dem heiler einen Seelenstein zu geben, mit der Begründung... frisst ja nur mein Mana und macht kein Dps


----------



## Haramann (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof...


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (6. Oktober 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> ...
> „Wo in Dalaran ist denn das AH?“
> ...



Das selbe hab ich mich damals gefragt, als ich Shatt das erste mal betreten habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten, gut geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Damals mit meinem Hexer war ich bei der Levelphase im Dmg auch unten anzutreffen, weil ich ebenfalls meine Levelskillung aktiviert hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenzius (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich beantrage die Gründung eines "Raindog-Fanclubs" falls dieser noch nicht exsistiert! Text hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Vorallem das Beispiel war super! Sowas erlebt man auch mit 80 noch oft (wenn man in Randomgruppen die Instanzen säubert). 
9/10

mfg Valenzius


----------



## :Manahunt: (6. Oktober 2009)

Jo, habe mit meinem Schurken ein ähnliches Problem, beherrsche Stunns und kann Mobs sappen und machen was man von mir will in ner Ini nur men Dps ist nicht auf dem "Standard" sondern darunter, wage ich mich also in eine Hero, kommt nach der ersten Mobgruppe bereits: "Schurke?Was ist mal mit Dps?" wenn mein Dps dann nicht über die 2k Grenze geht .. mit grün-blau Eq dann werd ich halt gekickt, schon mehrmals vorgefallen. Darum widme ich mich nun lieber dem PvP, da gibts sowas nicht. ;D


----------



## laWln00b (6. Oktober 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof...



...das Leben ist 'ne Baustelle...


----------



## iShock (6. Oktober 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> &#8222;Wo in Dalaran ist denn das AH?"



Beim Ingilehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nur für den besten Beruf überhaupt *hust* 

und falls du es nicht wusstest... ich kenne auch Heiler die im Raid nach jeder Trashgruppe Recount - Heilerergbnisse letzter Kampf posten damit sie sich auch mal über etwas freuen können

und es gibt Gilden nicht um einen weiteren Namen unter seinem stehen zu haben und sich zu freuen, sondern um mit Leuten mit denen man sich versteht Spaß zu haben sei es nun Pvp / Pve oder RP

zum Text schön geschrieben ließt sich sehr flüssig 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phisch (6. Oktober 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> [...]




Der Text ist nicht nur gut geschrieben, Nein er behandelt auch noch ein wichtiges Problem...
Die Leute verstehen nicht was in Wirklichkeit zählt!In Wirklichkeit sind die DPS  nämlich  vollkommen unnötig, es geht in 90% der Fälle um den Gesamtschaden!Was ich meine als Beispiel:

Da kann der Hexer 15k DPS bei irgendeinem Boss fahren, wenn er nach 10 Sekunden stirbt, is der Hunter mit 5k DPS immer noch besser, wenn er 7 Minuten auf den Boss draufschießt!

Und genau das erkennen viele Leute nicht!

Wenn ich bei den Valkyr-Zwillingen nicht schnell zum anderen Portal komme, dann bin ich tot und das nützt der Gruppe nichts...

Die Leute müssen verstehen, dass wenig DPS nicht unbedingt auf das Nicht-Können eines Spielers hinweisen!
Meine Meinung dazu...

So far Phisch


----------



## Rökchen (6. Oktober 2009)

lol ich kenn keinen Schamie der mehr als 3.7 fährt... die werden doch eher als Totem und Kampfrausch- Steller mitgenommen.. 
/flame on me


----------



## Ch4zer (6. Oktober 2009)

Lieber Raindog,
zum Einen mein Beileid zu dem Shamie dessen Spielunkenntnis überraschend ist, was das allgemeine Gameplay und die Kenntnis über seine eigene Klasse betrifft, zum Anderen hoffe ich dir mit den nachfolgenden Auführungen helfen zu können.


Zuerst ist zu sagen das Schamanen momentan relativ wenig dmg machen im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen (Shadows mal ausgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Ich spiele einen Mage ([post="0"]Cylàya[/post]) und wir liegen immer vor den Shamies, bis auf wenige Kämpfe befinden wir Magier uns immer auf den ersten Plätzen im DMG und bei den DPS.
Es liegt zum einem am Equip, zum andern an der Spielweise, was für ein Ergebnis man mit seinem Char erreicht ;>

Dann ist noch zu sagen das man, wenn man nach DPS fragt nicht wissen will wieviel der Kollege bei Bombgruppen macht, sondern wieviel DPS er (je nachdem im 10er oder 25er Raid) in Bosskämpfen durchschnittlich fährt.


Des Weiteren muss ich dir wiedersprechen, die CC Fähigkeiten, wie Sheep Frostfalle Wirbeln Wurzeln Froggen usw., werden (endlich!) wieder notwendig in den neuen Instanzen. PDOK (also pdk 10er hc / 25er hc für alle die meinen ich hätte mich bei pdok verschrieben..) zum Beispiel. 
Die Fraction Champions im hc modus bekommst du ohne sehr guten CC unmöglich down.


Die Frage nach den DPS ist notwendig, das merke ich jedes mal wenn ich mit meinen Twinks Randomraids baue, du brauchst einfach ein Merkmal um das Equipment irgendwie einschätzen zu können. Nen DD mit billigen 3k DPS würde niemand mit ins PDOK nehmen, weil man, wenn der Raid aus Spielern dieses Standes (obs an Eq oder Skill liegt ist unterschiedlich) den Content nicht schafft.

Genauso dienen die Frage nach den HP unbuffed bei Tanks und dem Addheal bei Heilern (HPS sind nicht aussagekräftig.) einfach der Orientierung.
Wenn du in einen Raid gehst erwartest du schließlich das der Raid aus Leuten besteht, mit denen man die Ziele erreichen kann und hast keine Lust stundenlang zu wipen um dann ohne Ergebnis den Raid aufzulösen.

Also die ein zwei Fragen einfach über sich ergehen lassen, das ist der einzige Weg halbwegs sicher zu sein das man auch etwas erreicht mit dem Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu guter Letzt nochmal ein paar Tipps in Bezug auf deinen Mage. Zum leveln ist die Frostskillung noch ok, ebenso im PvP, aber im PvE ist sie einfach ineffektiv und wir deshalb nicht verwendet. Ich kann dir jetzt nicht sämtliche Vorzüge aller Skillungen aufzählen weil das einfach zu viel zeit in Anspruch nimmt und zu viel Platz raubt, aber mit relativ schlechtem Equip solltest du Frostfeuer nehmen. Ab ~1,9k+ spell ~500 haste und ~11% hit lohnt sich dann die Arkanskillung, welche auch die meines Erachtens effektivste Skillung nach Patch 3.2.2 ist ( die Skillung siehst du zB bei meinem Mage, vor Patch 3.2.2 wars die Feuer-Arkan-Skillung, aber jetzt wurde Arkanmage gebufft. Zu meiner Skillung ist zu sagen das sie auf PDOK abgestimmt ist, wegen den Valkyr Twins die 3 Punkte in Absorption des beschwörers, dadurch mehr als 4500spell raidbuffed), es kommt mehr DMG und DPS raus als bei Feuer-Arkan. Die Arkanskillung lohnt sich halt wenn man t9 hat , mit dem 4er-Bonus des t8 sets hat sich Feuer noch mehr gelohnt. 
Informiere dich einfach mal ein bisschen über deine Klasse und die Skillungen in diversen Foren etc. damit kannst du deinen Char optimieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruss Cylàya


----------



## Raindog (6. Oktober 2009)

iShock schrieb:


> und falls du es nicht wusstest... ich kenne auch Heiler die im Raid nach jeder Trashgruppe Recount - Heilerergbnisse letzter Kampf posten damit sie sich auch mal über etwas freuen können



Das mache ich auch *g*

Nein, Spaß beiseite! Es gibt für mich (gerade wenn ich Tank-Heiler im Raid bin) 2 Optionen:

1: Die Gruppe, bzw. der Tank überlebt.

2: Die Gruppe, bzw. der Tank stirbt.

Das ist mal scheißegal ob ich den Tank mit 5.000 HPS (Heilung pro Sekunde *g*) oder mit 500 HPS am leben halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dog


----------



## OMGlooool (6. Oktober 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> &#8222;Boah du Spack, das Thema hatten wir schon hundert mal&#8220;


xD

Nein, mal im Ernst: 
Das ist doch völlig aus der Luft gegriffen was du schreibst.
Ein Schami, der in einer 5er-randomgruppe dank levelvorsprung der beste von drei ddlern war und gleichzeitig nicht weiss dass es ein Dalaran kein AH gibt...

OH NOEZ!!!! DPS-WAHN = VERBLÖDUNG !!!!!  STOPPT DPS !!11


edit: Noch was zur dps-suche im Channel: Klar, dps ist beim dd nicht alles, aber die GRUNDLAGE für alles, d.h. ohne dps geht nichts.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Oktober 2009)

Tjaja, das waren noch Zeiten, als man in stinknormalen 5er Instanzen wie Düsterbruch, Scholomance oder Stratholme zwingend CC brauchte (Schurke -> Sap, Mage -> Sheep, Hunter -> Eisfalle, ...). Einmal mies gepullt oder geadded -> Wipe.

Aber den gemeinen WoW Spieler von heute mit solchen Ansprüchen zu belasten würde wahrscheinlich den Umsatz von "Activision Blizzard Multi Corp." um 20-30% nach unten drücken. Wozu also Herrausforderungen, Ansprüche und auch damit verbundene Frusterlebnisse (ohne wirklichem Frust kein wirklicher Spaß, würde ich mal behaupten) im Spiel belassen, wenn man mit "Wrath of the Casual King" und jetzt noch mit "WoW: Katastrophe" alles verheizt und verpatcht, nur damit man 20-30% mehr Spieler an das Spiel fesseln kann, um damit mehr Umsatz zu fahren?

Dem Konzern "Activision Blizzard" gehts doch nur noch um Cash Cash Cash, und zwar soviel wie möglich davon. Und man wird alles dafür tun, damit das so bleibt. Selbst wenn es bedeutet, dass man auch noch das letzte Fünkchen "Warcraft-Seele" in WoW "verheizt."


----------



## Romira (6. Oktober 2009)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele !!!!

Lange genug spiele ich WoW und 2 meiner chars waren 60 als man selbst bei Blizzard von BC noch nichts wusste.
Das bedeutet: hartes leveln, Herausforderungen in Dungeons und raids. Abstimmung der verschiedenen Gruppen/Raidmitglieder wer bei welchem Boss für was zuständig ist (Stun, sheep, Eisfalle, usw ...)
Nur wer das hinter sich hat wird bei einer Gruppen/Raidsuche niemals nach DPS fragen oder zu wenig DPS in Frage stellen, wenn derjenige einfach seinen job macht und seine Charakterfähigkeiten einsetzt.

Nun ist leider die neue WoW-generation verwöhnt: Leichtere Inis, Reiten ab 20 ( o mann war das hart, als 32er in Strangle herumzumarschieren ...), Epic zum hinterherwerfen ... .

Was passiert nun: Die verwöhnte WoW-generation ist total überfordert, wenn es in einem raid oder Ini nicht sofort 100%ig klappt, weil der Tank sich gerade noch mühsam sein Verteidigungsequip
zusammenfarmen muss oder dem Heiler das notwenige Mana zu schnell ausgeht. Keiner ist in der Lage das zu kompensieren, indem er seine ureigenen Charakterfähigkeiten einsetzt man die beiden entlastet
und schließlich den run zu einem gemeinsam erreichten Erfolg werden lässt. Im Gegenteil: "Ihr noobs, lern erst mal tanken" und dann : /leave gruppe.

Ist mir heutzutage leider zu oft passiert. Die "echten" WoW-Kenner werden mir beipflichten und die anderen sollten vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken und sich anschauen, was in dem einen oder anderen Tooltipp zu einem Zauber oder so drinsteht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

mhh..jo....ganz nett.... ich geb dir ma nette 7/10


----------



## pingu77 (6. Oktober 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof...




Entscheide dich mal^^

Entweder richtig: 

Das Leben ist kein Ponnyhof

Oder:

Das Leben ist kein Pwnyhof

(;


----------



## Demus (6. Oktober 2009)

Was ich auch immer wieder feststellen muss, heute zuletzt, DDler konzentrieren sich AUSSCHLIESSLICH aufs Schaden machen. Nicht nur CC wird vernachlässigt, auch DoT's, Flüche und generell Debuffs sind scheinbar etwas das anderen zustößt. Heute hab ich mit meinem Pala die Daily Hero getankt, war Ahn'Kahet, und hatte einen Dudu als Heiler, Schurke, Hexer und Shadow als DDler. Man kennt die Inze es kommen oft Debuffs wie Verderbniss oder Augen im Dunkeln und so weiter. Aber glaubt ihr der Shadow hätte auch nur einmal einen Gedanken daran verschwendet irgendwelche Magie zu bannen. Nein!! Letztlich ist es dann mir zugefallen. Also darf man als Tank nicht nur Tanken, was ja eh schon bedeutet so schnell wie möglich agro aufbauen weil kein DD heut zu tage mehr wartet bis die Weihe auch nur einmal getickt hat, sondern man muss auch Mobs die man vielleicht verliert bzw. die noch dazu gepullt werden abfangen und nebenbei noch die Ganze Gruppe von DoTs befreien. 
Die Sache ist...man kann den DD's fast keinen Vorwurf machen weil mittlerweile eben selbst für Naxx 10er nur DD's ab 3k+ Dps gesucht werden, da bleibt oftmals einfach keine Zeit mehr um sich vielleich auch mal ums decursen zu kümmern. Und wenn es doch mal einer macht dann wird er angemotzt weil er so wenig Dps macht. Der Wahn erreicht neue Dimensionen...ich bin ja mal gespannt wann, und ob jemals, eine Grenze erreicht wird.


----------



## MayoAmok (6. Oktober 2009)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Entscheide dich mal^^
> 
> Entweder richtig:
> 
> ...



Pony

peinlich


----------



## Herr Hering (6. Oktober 2009)

1.Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu 
2. ch4zer pdc hero sin die bosse mit einer guten gruppe auch ohne cc zu schaffen, allerdings hoffe ich das cc effekte in den 3 neuen 5 man instanzen von 3.3 nötiger werden


----------



## Edou (6. Oktober 2009)

Jo wir heiler ham den wichitgsten job xD

aber da ich auch meele dd bin/war

In nem moment wo ich mekre shit der heier hatt aggro wird sobald ich es sehe dass mob gepullt - lieber verreck ich als der heiler
als meele ist dass schwirieger als mit nem range dd die können pewpew machen während der meele npch hinrennen muss..

Aber der shami wie du ihn beschrieben hast war ja mal echt nervig wäre ich der tank oder dd hätt ich den (als tank) angeflüstert und gemeint proll nochmal mi dem recount und du bekommst aggro und als dd den tank angewhispert und dem die aggro mal gegeben..als heiler dass selbe (halt alle ausser ihn in kenntnis setzen)
In vio isses zwar blöd nene wipe xD aber naja


----------



## Raindog (6. Oktober 2009)

@ Ch4zer


Man dankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist natürlich klar, das ich nicht blind in einen Raid einsteigen kann, nach möglichkeit ohne TS und dann hoffen ohne WIPE alles zu überleben. Ich schaue mir schon die Kollegen an, die ich heilen soll. 
Und unser Schamanen-Freund ohne Planung war ein SEHR extremes Bsp.

Ich verlange nicht, dass die Raidleiter aufhören zu fragen. Ich möchte nur deutlich machen: Die Leute verlernen zu spielen!

Ob es an "WoW ist zu einfach" oder an etwas anderem liegt kann ich nicht sagen. Will ich auch nicht. Dazu gibt es genug Threads. 
Außerdem muss man immer zwischen ner 5er hc und nem "echten" Raid unterscheiden. Ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens: Ich hatte _vermutet_, dass der Schami den meisten Schaden macht. Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein:
Solange ein Spieler seine Klasse nicht spielen kann, bringt es herzlich wenig wenn er viel Schaden macht.
Ich kümmere mich nicht um den Schaden anderer Klassen. Ich bin Heiler.


Dog


----------



## HappyChaos (6. Oktober 2009)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Entscheide dich mal^^
> 
> Entweder richtig:
> 
> ...


Epic Fail^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (7. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist:
MACH DPS GOGOGOOGOGO MAAAAX DPS!!!!!!
und wenn man mal nen mob abfangen würde oder ner attacke des bosses ausweichen sollte, würden ja so wertvolle dps verloren gehen...
nunja, ich halte mobs auf, bzw. lauf vorm aoe des bosses weg, während der 6-7k dps´ler vorne krepiert und ich gesamt den meisten schaden hab, und trotzdem angeblich zu low dps hab? oO
da ist echt etwas falsch


----------



## H2OTest (7. Oktober 2009)

Darum lvl ich mir auch ne Heildose


----------



## TorbenR (7. Oktober 2009)

Rökchen schrieb:


> lol ich kenn keinen Schamie der mehr als 3.7 fährt... die werden doch eher als Totem und Kampfrausch- Steller mitgenommen..
> /flame on me




*flame!*

Dann machen die bei dir was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meiner macht mehr als 3,7 ^^ Ok kommt halt auch auf den Ort an in Heros sind die Mobs meistens zu schnell down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in Raids kommts hin.


B2T

Gebe dir Vollkommen recht der DPS Wahnsinn ist total Bescheiden... Aber das ist irgendwie nicht nur bei den DPS so sondern auch bei Tank hp , Heal etc etc.

Mein Druide hat 2k Addheal und hatte innerhalb der Gilde nie Problem PDK 10er z.b. Zu Healn ( War halt bissl mehr Stress manchmal aber das mag ich am Healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Der Tank von mir.. Naja Knapp 30k Life unbuffed ( Viele meckern seien zu Wenig selbst in Manchen Heros werd ich dafür net mitgenommen O.o Naxx10 geschweige -_- obwohl ich da scho 20% Avoid , 19% Parry und so ca 19,5% Block habe ohne nen Trinket anzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Finde Seit halt alles mehr oder weniger "Farmstatus" wurde sind die Leute zu verwöhnt... und die Leute  die mal Ohne gilde rumrennen ( wie bei mir der Fall atm. ) Und nen "Frischen" 80er haben vor allem als Tank o.ä. Habens da schon ein Stück schwer :S


----------



## Orgoron (7. Oktober 2009)

Im Prinzip ganz einfach:  DPS sind für DD´ler einfach mal ne gute Richtschnur, und sinnvolle DPS Vorgaben (Hero Ini 1,5k z.B.) machen auch Sinn.


----------



## Neochico (7. Oktober 2009)

Alsoichfinde...es hat nicht nur DPS oder DMG over all zu entscheiden.
Man spielt doch einen DD um das alles unter einen hut zu bekommen.

ein Mitspieler hier schrieb, dass es nichts bringt 15k dps zu fahren und gleich zu sterben...agree
Aber ich zb. schaffe mit meinem Hexer auch eine enorm hohe DPS zahl und sterbe nicht.
Ich persönlich finde jeder Spieler hat sich unabhängig von der Profession damit zu beschäftigen, was kann meine klasse. Aber seine wir ehrlich...in welchem Kampf wird noch "No-DPS" gebraucht. Jede Hero ini, Naxxramas etc. sind mit nem guten Tank und 1-2 Heilern locker mit den dümmsten DD's zu packen. Und da nicht unbedingt alle Spieler PDK und Ulduar HM Raiden ist doch klar das sie nichts anderes kennen.


----------



## Draenei-Tomanâk (7. Oktober 2009)

Also das Thema Crowdcontrol ist eigentlich interessant, aber mal wirklich wer braucht es noch in normalen Heros?

Momentan hat jeder, der seinen Char in Heros rumgimpen läßt, einigermaßen anständiges Equip, also T8,5+ und dort ist es ja wohl klar, warum man keinen CC mehr brauchen sollte, das sollte aber auch klar sein.

Wenn der Tank und der Heiler anständige Werte haben, reicht es locker aus, fast die halbe ini als Tank zu pullen und mittlerweile sind die Tanks so, dass niemand mehr von den Tanks weglaufen kann.

Wenn ich mit meinem Pala (38k life unbuffed) mal in die Feste rein gehe und die erste Mobgruppe, bis zur großen Treppe ziehen kann (glaub da sind dann ca 10 mobs an meinem Hintern dran) warum sollte dann jemand noch ein Pinguin oder Frosch raushauen, geschweige denn noch jemanden Sappen. Einfach AOE drauf und gut ist. 

Man hat ja keine Zeit mehr und muß die Heros schnell (in manchen Fällen) in unter 18 min erledigen.

Und zu dem Fall, man muß DPS haben um irgendwas zu erreichen, ist nur noch in den neuen großen Raids, wie einige Bosse in Ulduar oder PDK/PDoK notwendig.

Hatte letztens eine Gruppe für AK10er. Ein einziger Hexer hatte ca 5k dps und der Rest der DDs lag bei fast genau 3k dps. Und wen wunderts das dort kein Wipe war und jeder der 3 süssen Bosse auch das zeitlich segnen konnte.

Blizz sollte echt wieder viel schwerere Contents raus bringen. Im moment ist es halt wirklich PDoK, dort werden halt wirlich noch fast alle Fähigkeiten des Spielers benötigt.

so long....


----------



## lordxanatos (7. Oktober 2009)

@Orgoron
nein das machen sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn die meisten leute wissen einfach nicht was schaden wirklich bedeutet und vorallem wie programme wie recount das messen und berechnen und das regt mich dann auf
mainskill bin ich tank, 2nd ms als warri
bei puren dmg bossen hängt man als melee oft mal den ein oder anderen range dd ab, aber bei bossen wo es ads gibt, wo man laufen muss und sowas gewinnen rangedds meist ne menge an schaden, da eig quasi jede rangeklasse(shamy ne kleine ausnahme) bomben kann
ich kann es nicht leiden wenn ich mal ausnahmsweise dd mache und z.B. nachm gothik kampf jemanden sehe der ganz stolz auf seinen schaden ist aber dem nicht wirklich klar ist, 1. als ms entfaltet man seine kraft erst im laufe des kampfes, 2. gerade bei gothik haben nunmal klassen die einmal draufschiessen/draufzaubern gewisse vorteile gegenüber nem melee der erst zum boss rennen muss
mich regt sowas immer wahnsinnig auf, entsprechend froh bin ich wenn man dann bei manchen bossen(sartha25 ohne add 5,3k dps nr1 laut recount als ms!) richtigen, puren schaden machen kann und das die anderen vorallem auch sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anderes beispiel auch als ms warri, renne netterweise in turm mit damit ein anderer sein tankschwer bekommt mit in der grp ein fury warri ich als ms und noch ein dd der grad frisch 80 war, klasse weis ich nicht mehr, glaub hexer, eben dieser dd kam kaum über 1,3k dps, weder beim trash noch beim boss, aber egal bin ja nicht assi(war lead) kann mich gut in seine lage hineinversetzen und wir sind ja auch ohne wipe dadurch und was er brauchen konnte hat er bekommen, alle anderen brauchten nix daraus, ich bin verständlicherweise als dd mitgegangen da noch einen zweiten tank mitzunehmen keinen sinn macht
recount sah dann wie folgt aus:
nr 1 mit viel vorsprung, fury 4k dps ca
nr 2 ich, 1,8k dps wenig gesamtdmg
nr 3 tank
nr 4 der andere dd
nr 5 fehlte weil er sich voll und ganz aufs heilen konzentrierte
jetzt stellt sich natürlich die frage warum ich so wenig hab und der fury quasi die ganze ini alleine durchrennt, eig ganz simpel, mit 1,5 mins cd auf klingensturm ist gruppendmg nicht gerade die stärke vom ms warri
alles in allem hatte der fury ca 40% mehr gesamtdmg als ich, soll nicht heissen ich bin mit /f hinterm heiler hergerannt, heisst bloss ich kann bei gruppen nicht wirklich schaden machen
das interessante ist aber, sobald ein boss drankam der nicht iwie mit ads zu tun hatte war ich mit gewaltigem abstand(mehr als 40%) nr 1 im gesamtdmg+dps auf den bossfight gesehen
natürlich is son hero ini boss schnell tot aber trotzdem, ich habe etwa 3,5k puren schaden am singletargetboss gemacht, nicht schlecht wie ich finde, für ne hero ohne buffs ohne ads
im vergleich, der fury tuckerte bei 2,2k rum
nur da recount nix aussagt und die meisten leute immer die selbe anzeige drin haben, das ganze nicht lesen können und nicht resetten kommen immer wieder so kommentare wie mit deinem betrayer müssteste aber mehr schaden machen können, oder?
streng dich doch ma an der andere schaffts auch!
solches und ähnliches regt mich immer wieder auf am liebsten würd ich meine dicke axt nehmen und sie demjenigen auf seinen dummen schädel rammen
also meine meinung zu dem ganzen is eig eindeutig, wer recount nicht versteht solls bleiben lassen
das gleiche gilt übrigends auch für die hps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da wurd ma fastn heiler mit erbstücken als eq ausm ema25er gekickt weil er 1,2k hps hatte, war kein problem, 1 wipe dann lag er(pflichtwipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) der heiler sollte mich heilen und hat das wunderbar hinbekommen er hat geheilt wann es nötig war und konnte es, er hatte skill und ging mit ausreichend mana ausm kampf und wenn ich dann einen inkompetenten raidlead sehe der ihn deswegen kicken will, "weil er ja nur ein twink mit erbstücken und wenig adheal ist" krieg ich auch nen anfall, axt nehmen...
aber dann würde niemand mehr leben daher beschränke ich mich aufs tanken und ab und an wenn man mal nett ist und naxx mitgeht oder ähnliches damit gildentwinks was zum anziehen bekommen überlass ich das tanken bei manchen bossen dem anderen tank und hau wie wild aufn boss, messe mich dabei mit den anderen dds und ärgere mich wenn ich dazu aufgefordert schlachtruf nachzubuffen, denn dann geht ja wut verloren
wut=schaden
schaden=IMBA!
und wenn ich grad mal nicht tanke will ich imba sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und gerade mit gildentwinks ist das nicht schwer, nur dass ich dann gewisse aggroprobleme bekomme sobald der tank auch nurn twink mit naxx10er/hero eq ist^^
ms macht mir einfach zuviel aggro
übrigens, nervig sind dds die am anfang vvorm bosskampf mich als tank anwhispern, du gib ma wachsamkeit
ich bin der tank ich entscheide wers bekommt und meiner meinung nach sollte jeder dd ohne wachsamkeit auf sich aufpassen sonst kriegt er die aggro ich seh zu wie er stirbt und das wars, in den meisten kämpfen bleibts einfach draussen oder es kriegt der ot, wenn wirklich ma ne aggro/dmg schleuder dabei ist, hexer >6k dps und so muss ich aber dennoch damit arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



langer text viele zahlen ich bin müde, gute nacht


----------



## noizycat (7. Oktober 2009)

(ja, das Thema gab es schon huntertmal, aber trotzdem
Gut geschrieben ... der DPS Wahn ist nur noch arm. Will man wo random mit, kommt erstmal *wieviel DPS*? Besonders geil, wenn man *nur* in ne Hero will, wo selbst frische 80er kaum Probleme haben ... Wenn ich den Leuten dann noch verklickern will, dass DPS auch noch encounter & setupabhängig ist, sind viele schon überfordert ... deswegen beschränke ich mich meist auf ein *genug* als Antwort. Am besten ist´s, wenn die DPS-Schreier dann die sind, die nur halb soviel Schaden machen, direkt verrecken, und man das Gefühl bekommt *ach, brauchste dps-starke Klassen, um dich selbst auszugleichen?*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Mage ist ja auch manchmal so ne Einschlafklasse ... gestern mal meinen Twink rausgekramt und ne Runde Nexus gegangen ... hatten nen 80er Tank, Aggroprobleme gabs also auch beim Bomben kaum. So stand ich dann 90% der Zeit da und habe Blizzard gespammt. Teilweise 3k DPS mit 75, hoooooray ... aber war das Spielen langweilig! *gähn* Da muss man echt aufpassen, dass man nicht einschläft bzw. die Reaktionen verkümmern. Mich wundert´s jedenfalls nicht mehr, wenn man wieder einer unserer Mages nicht den Entfluchen-Knopf findet oder in nem bösen Kreis stehenbleibt. Entweder will er seine DPS nicht unterbrechen, oder er ist grad weggepennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(PS: das ist nur ein Beispiel ... ich habe nichts gegen Mages, spiele wie gesagt selbst ab und zu einen, und man kann ähnliche Szenarien für jede Klasse finden ... es geht einfach um die Spielweise)


----------



## Warfight (7. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön geschrieben^^

habe auch schon einiges erlebt, am meisten kann ich es jedoch im moment nachvollziehen da ich mit meinem Hexer frisch 80 geworden bin und nun immer schön hero inis abfarmen möchte.

Mir ist es gleich ob nun geschrieben wird suchen guten (DPS) DD für .....

ich melde mich einfach, nach dem inv, bemerken dann die meisten (was mir fast selbst peinlich ist) das ich gerade ca. 13k life und 14k mana habe. was wohl auf ein noch nicht "perfektes" Equip zurück fällt.

Nach der begrüßung kommt meistens gleich die Frage: "wieviel dps fährst du denn?"

ich antwort dann ganz ehrlich mit 1,6k dps.

nun gehts dann los, dann heist es naja, versuchen kann man es ja und und und. 

letztens erst wurde ich in eine grp invitet für Azjol Hero, dort wollten die anderen Member (alle 4 aus einer Gilde) natürlich auch die Erfolge haben.

naja da hab ich mir die leute mal angesehen und dachte mir schon, das es sehr schwer werden wird.

nach 50 Minuten haben wir es dann aufgegeben, mit dem ergebnis, das der 1. boss immer noch stand (auch ohne erfolg versucht) und wir ne menge reppkostet hatten.

mein fazit damit das hier mal nen ende nimmt.


Ich nehme weiterhin dps schwache Spieler mit, die Ihre DPS Leistung mit spielerischen Skill dafür zu 100% nutzen.

Denn wie schon hier geschrieben, was bringt mir ein 3,5-4k DPS Schami der nicht weiß wie man totems setzt oder so overnukt das er nach 30 sek tot ist.


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja das gute alte CC... träumt von den zeiten als er seine eisfalle genau timen musste um sie 2 mal zu legen.. ach waren das noch zeiten... jetz gehts ja wie schon beschrieben ab.. tank ran antanken lassen bäm schaden machen kampf zu ende... traurig ich weiß noch kara komm shakel den stun das ach ja träum
ich weiß noch letztens wollte ich archavons kammer gehen... ich fahre mit meinem hunter so gute 3,5 k dps nicht weltbewegend aber auch nicht schlecht(muss dazusagen der war lange inaktiv und hat den mist mit den marken noch nicht gemacht)
flüstert mich so ein mage an willst mit ac? ich natürlich in heller freude ja klar... wieviel dps?
3,5k
tut mir leid nix unter 4 k 
Oo wieso das denn?
*der spieler §$§%§% ignoriert euch*
da war ich richtig böse


----------



## Flachtyp (7. Oktober 2009)

Kann das alles hier nur bestätigen ! Die Zeiten daß man einfach mit einer rdm-Gruppe in zB PDC-hero geht und alle einfach nur gut drauf sind und Spass spielen sind wohl endgültig vorbei. 

Ich kann mich täuschen, aber ich(und viele Kumpel/guildies auch) haben den Eindruck daß es sich bei diesen "DPS-Hitzköpfen" hauptsächlich um jüngere spieler handelt. Ich bin wirklich drauf und dran meinen Schurken-main stillzulegen und meinen Druiden als heal oder Tank zu spelen, ganz egal. Hauptsache man muß nicht mehr auf die dps achten.

Schade, das sich hier keiner der besagten "DPS-Hitzköpfe" äußert.


----------



## Exoras (7. Oktober 2009)

Muss dir schon recht geben CC ist heute nur noch selten im gebrauch(Wenn ich nur mal an TDM denke, da biste als Off Krieger eher selten in eine Gruppe gekommen)

Zum Thema DPS zu sagen es ist unwichtig ist ein bisschen übertrieben, grade bei bei Bossen mit Enragecounter ist es meist wichtig eine gute DPS zu fahren sonst geht der Boss nicht down und flippt mehr aus als ein Troll der zu viel geraucht hat.


----------



## TMSIDR (7. Oktober 2009)

auf jeden fall,
 habe mittlerweile auch vermehrt das gefühl das viele der dds brainafk sind und einfach nur noch ae spammen...
letztens mitnem huntertwink in bw gewesen, wo uns der dk tank am anfang mitteilte es wäre sein erster tank und dk und er hätte noch probleme mit aetanken... 
doch was passiert die ersten gegnergruppen; der monkin fängt kaum hat der tank den kampf eröffnet sofort an und ballert alles raus was geht (sternregen,hurrikan und taifun) direkt hintereinander, natürlich zieht der aggro und stirbt während ich dann versuchen muss den heiler am leben zu erhalten bis der tank wieder alles eingefangen hat, und das nu 3mal hinterheinander...
also wisper ich den an von wegen mach bitte weniger ae tank is neuling, woraufhin der dann mir erklären will das er nur ae-spells hätte... als spieler einer 80er eule liste ich dann nur kurz die vielen singletarget spells auf, woraufhin der mich dann anflamed von wegen ich würd weniger dps fahren als er und sollte erstma lernen meine klasse zu spielen...
ich mein was soll ma machen bei rest der gruppe entschuldigt abgehauen und ignoliste erweitert...

und solche beispiele häufen sich zunehmend, während man sich sowas auf 80 hc mit ner gut equipten truppe leisten kann is das unter lev70 doch eher lästig und wipelastig...


----------



## Quintusrex (7. Oktober 2009)

Leider sind es nicht nur die DDs, die nicht (mehr) spielen können. Was mich aber noch mehr als schlechte Spieler ärgert, sind beratungsresistente Spieler.

ich kenne 

Tanks, 
- die behaupten, dass zum Tanken in Raids Abhärtung nötig ist ( am besten noch mit Willenskraftsockeln)
- die meinen mit ihrer Deffausrüstung immer noch genug Schaden zu machen (600 DPS in Naxx 25 *hust*)

Heiler
- die niemals nie was anderes machen als heilen (disspellen was ist das?)
- die nur den Tank heilen, egal ob die Gruppe aus irgendwelchen Gründen Schaden bekommt oder nicht.

DDs
- die hirnlos draufholzen und nicht sehen, das der Heiler neben ihnen nen Mob am Backen hat
- die fröhlich drauflospullen ohne das Tank und Heiler bereit sind.
- die locker flockig Flächenschaden machen, obwohl angesagt wurde Mob x zu sheepen und Mob y in ne Eisfalle zu ziehen

usw.

ich habe schon die merkwürdigsten Skillungen gesehen, aber wehe man maßt sich an und versucht den Spielern zu erklären, dass sie vielleich eine "Kleinigkeit" falsch machen, dann ist man gleich der Kacknoob, der eh keinen Ahnung hat.

die Ironie aus Barlows Klassenbeschreibungen ist schon lange Realität.


----------



## Hishabye (7. Oktober 2009)

Tja hat ein Boss Enrage-Timer da hilft auch das beste Movement nicht, wenn der Schaden nicht stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbor (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja das kenn ich mit meinem Shadow auch . Ganz ehrrlich gesagt bin ich scheinbar auch zu löd die Addons Damage Meter und REcount selbst richtig einzustellen. 
kann Dahre meine Dpss nur schätzen oder kreig sie dann in einer inin mittgeteilt. 
Bie dd immer lezter und obowhl grossteils lila Equip lvl 2oo und lvl 215 mach ich grad mal laut angaben.. 1000 dps manachmal weniger .
Meinen Schattenpriester(bin dual ) nehem ich daher meist nur noch für pvp und farmen oder Soloquesten her.
trozdem mag ich halt net immer heilen und hab auch etwas dd eqipo so ist es net.

Die einen sagen es liegt an der Trefferwertung die anderen an der Skillung die  dritten an der Rota hab schon eine Skillung erhahltenr von jemand der 2300 dps fährt und ene  trefferwertung von 16 hat was ihc leider net weiss ob % pder zahl meine Trefferwerrung beläuft sich momentan auf 403

Neulich sagte mir ein SChadwo vergiss die Trefferwertung auche lieber auf krit und zaubermacht  Trefferwertung ist das letze.
Die mit der Trefferwertung sagen mir schau du kannst 1000 krit haben solang dein Schaden net durchgeht null dmg

Der mit der Zaubermacht sagte dann wenn das der Fall wäre stände da schon entkommen.

So liebe leute kann mir da jetz einer einen Typ geben und wenn wir das schon tausend mal hatten das bitte sagen wo mann es findet.


----------



## Stan (7. Oktober 2009)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> Lieber Raindog,
> zum Einen mein Beileid zu dem Shamie dessen Spielunkenntnis überraschend ist, was das allgemeine Gameplay und die Kenntnis über seine eigene Klasse betrifft, zum Anderen hoffe ich dir mit den nachfolgenden Auführungen helfen zu können.
> 
> 
> ...



Für Raids finde ich die Frage nach DPS für die DD wichtig, zumindest für die aktuellen. Lachen muß ich allerdings wenn für Burg Utgard HC ein DD gesucht wird mit 3k+ dps. Sowas ist einfach unnötig und ja sowas ist bei uns schon vorgekommen über solche Leute kann ich mich nur Lustig machen. Und selbst wenn ich 15k dps machen würde was ich nicht tue würde ich mich so einer Gruppe nicht anschließen.


----------



## DeathKnight Aerith (7. Oktober 2009)

da hatte wohl einer keine ahnung wie man seinen schami spielt^^ die totems machen den schami aus und unterstützen gleich zeitig noch die grp. Das sin dann solche vollfosten die auf 80 nicht mal HT(kampfrausch) kennen ^^ geschweige den ihre totems. und das dps meter is nur was für leute die sonst nix auf die reihe bekommen, wie z.b logisch denken und mal seine anderen fähigkeiten benutzen wie stunen, sheepen oder noch besser das antifear totem setzen^^


----------



## Starfros (7. Oktober 2009)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Das selbe hab ich mich damals gefragt, als ich Shatt das erste mal betreten habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




In Dala beim Ingi , aber leider nur für die die diesen Beruf ausüben, hab ich mir sagen lassen. Damals auf dem PTR Server wars so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snorry (7. Oktober 2009)

in zeiten hochgerüsteter chars ist cc auch unnütz geworden, zumindest was hc's und "niedere" raids angeht. wenn ich als tank die gruppe bzw den boss mal vor den einen oder anderen dd pullen darf (kein witz,kommt oft genug vor) ist es ein leichtes die aggro zu halten, so dass die dd's dmg fahren können. dieser ist mittlerweile so hoch, dass die mobs gar nicht lang genug leben um ernsthaft was auszurichten. also wozu sollte man cc nutzen? auf meinem weg zu lvl 80 und in den hc's hab ich auch cc verlangt,weil ich musste wie mein equipstand ist, heut kenne ich immer noch meinen equipstand und weiß,das ich keinen cc verlangen brauch. 

vllt ändert sich das ganze wieder mit neuen instanzen,aber da müsste der schwierigkeitsgrad schon deutlichn über dem heutiger hc's liegen


----------



## Brannys (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe einen 80er Mage mit drei T9 Teilen. Was DPS betrifft, da gibt es eine Besonderheit.

In unterschiedlichen Inis und Schlachtzügen ist bei mir die DPS-Zahl auch verschieden. Ich kann also nicht andauernd sagen " hey, ich habe 4,5K DPS".
Je nach Buffs und Gruppe wanderd das zwischen 2.5K und 4.8K DPS. Dann haste einen Pala als Tank mit 38K Gesundheit und noch jemanden mit mindestens 30K Gesundheit und dann sind meine DPS schon mal weniger als sonst.

Wenn ich z.B. im PDC Hero bin und ein Krieger spielt den Tank, der unter 25K Gesundheit ist, dann muß ich schon mal aufpassen, dass ich die Aggro nicht ziehe, ansonsten überhole ich den mit DPS. Hatten gestern 2 Mage in der Gruppe und der Tank hatte weniger DPS als benötigt.

Aber im Grunde gehen viele davon aus, das gerade die Mage von DPS nur so trotzen und die Mega DPS-Zahl haben. Im letzten Patch wurden die Mage etwas zurück gesetzt,was DPS angeht, haben wohl viele nicht mitbekommen.

Wer weiß eigentlich im WoW-Spiel, wie man richtig sockelt und was wie welche Verzauberungen auf den Klamotten die besten sind, wo die beste Wirkung erzeugt wird und wie genau welche Talente zu aktivieren sind. Davon hängt ja auch alles ab.

Ich habe mir lange Zeit den Arsch aufgerissen und andauernd auf Teufel komm raus gesockelt, Talente erneuert, Glyphen ausgewechselt und war wie wild nach den besten Klamotten her, nur damit ich in gewisse Schlachtzüge mitgenommen werde. Und dann hieß es wieder " Mehr DPS haste nichte, hol mal alles raus". - Ja klar, als wenn der Mage einen Button hat, wo drauf steht " alles rausholen was geht".
Heute bin ich von dem Wahnsinn abgerückt, ich bin mit dem Mage zufrieden, den soll mir erstmal einer nachmachen. Demnächst kommt wieder ein Patch und dann ein neuer WoW-Teil und dann stimmen die momentanen DPS-Zahlen eh nicht mehr und man bastelt da wieder dran rum.

Das ganze soll ja ein Spiel sein und keine Olympiade im DPS-Geprotze und DPS ist schließlich nicht alles im Spiel. Ich kenne Mage, die haben 5K DPS und mehr, sterben aber in Schlachtzügen als erstes, als hätten die nicht gelernt, wie man spielt, haben sich wohl nur als DPS-Proll spezialisiert.


----------



## Exoras (7. Oktober 2009)

Brannys schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen 80er Mage mit drei T9 Teilen. Was DPS betrifft, da gibt es eine Besonderheit.
> 
> ...



War es bei Arcan Mages nicht eher anderstrum und sie wurden hochgepatcht?


----------



## Lord Gama (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich persönlich sehe diesen DPS-Wahn ebenfalls sehr kritisch.

Mein Paladin nennt sich selbst auch weniger Damage Dealer sondern eher Mainassist. 

Ich helf beim tanken und heilen, denn wenn man mal ehrlich ist, fehlt es bei Randomgruppen immer an einem davon ;-)

Natürlich mach ich hauptsächlich noch Sachden, das steht aber manchmal nicht mehr im Vordergrund.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich als Tank kenne das DD-Problem nur zu gut. Seitens der DD stelle auch ich oft einen mangelnden Support fest. Das Problem ist halt, dass bei den meisten Bossen sinnloses drauflos knüppeln völlig ausreicht. Ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist in meinen Augen der PVP-Boss in PDK. Hier ist auch mal wieder etwas cc gefragt, damit die Mobs der PVP-Boss Gruppe den Raid nicht platt macht.

Wenn man in heroische Instanzen geht sucht man sowas vergeblich und da einfaches drauflosholzen ausreicht, bürgert sich das halt bei den Damage-Dealern so ein.
Habe es schon oft erlebt, das Jäger ohne Irreführung pullen, Mages noch einen instant Pyro raushauen müssen, während der Heiler reggt und auch Schurken ohne Schurkenhandel stellenweise in Mobgruppen reinrennen.

Ich finde es auch Schade, dass DPS die vorrangigste Priorität ist, und das sogar noch in 5-Mann Instanzen. In Raids, wo die Bosse einen Enrage-Timer haben ist es klar, dass man viel Schaden benötigt. Aber in den 5-Mann Instanzen, wo die Bosse einen solchen Timer nicht haben, wäre ich froh, wenn diese ein klein wenig mehr auf Taktik ausgelegt wären

Mal schauen ob mein Wunsch mit Cataclysm in Erfüllung gehen wird. Schließlich wird man ja noch träumen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Thewizard76 (7. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich eine Gruppe aufstelle handhabe ich das anderst.
Ich schreibe was ich suche und selbst wenn einer sagt, so wie letztens, das er erst frisch 80 ist lade ich ihn ein.
Wieso ich das mache.
Weil jeder eine Chance braucht.
Ich hatte mal einen Naxx 10er zusammengestellt.
Ich bekam Wisper von 4k+ Dps Leuten.
Den habe ich dann gesagt, dass ich sie nicht mitnehme wegen zu viel DPS.
Warum habe ich das gesagt?
Weil ich Leute mithatte die gerade mal 1,3 - 1,9K gefahren haben.
Auch jetzt nehme ich Neulinge mit.
Selbst wenn wir 2 Tage á 4 Std. brauchen ist mir das egal. Hauptsache Spass und durch.
Jeder fängt mal klein an und möchte besseres Equip und da muss man die Leute einfach mitnehmen.
Wenn sie dann besser Ausgerüstet sind werden sie einem evtl. danken und dann auch weiterhin mitkommen, weil es ihnen gefallen hat.


----------



## Brannys (7. Oktober 2009)

Exoras schrieb:


> War es bei Arcan Mages nich eher anderst herum??




Ich bin Arcan Mage.

Ab dem vierten T9 Teil soll Feuermage besser sein, aber erstens bin ich noch nicht so weit und zum anderen hat mir das auch noch keiner bestätigt.


----------



## FonKeY (7. Oktober 2009)

netter bericht der zwar nicht auf alle zutrifft aber das derzeitige problem sher gut beschreibt. mitdenken, schnelles handeln geht immer weiter unter wird aber auch nicht mehr so häufig gebraucht wie zb. in bc-zeiten.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (7. Oktober 2009)

Um auch noch mal meinen Senf dazu zu geben:
Ja, der TE hat vollkommen recht. DPS sind für lau.
Jedenfalls in Heroic Instanzen sowie in PDK10ner und 25er (sorry die "Raids" sind doch wohl ein mehr als schlechter Witz?)
@Ch4zer:
Wieso sollte man in PDOK10ner CC bei den Champions brauchen?
Hatten wir nie, werden wir nie.
DPS ist im 10ner vielleicht bei Boss 1,2 (wegen den Portalen) und 5 relevant. 
Gerade die Twins lassen sich problemlos auch zu 8t schaffen (sprich 2 Tanks 3 Heals und 3 DDs). 

PDOK25er ist aktuell das einzige wo CC gebraucht wird und werden sollte.

Es tut mir ehrlich leid aber der TE hat zu 95% einfach recht und einen sinnigen und stimmigen Thread eröffnet.
Wer für eine Heroic Ini oder einen Lolbobraid (Naxx, PDK, Obsi, AK und auch Ony) nach DPS schreit ist schlichtweg im falschen Film
und nimmt sich selber viel zu wichtig.
Aber halt! Etwas war da noch:
Es macht einzig Sinn nach DPS zu fragen um nicht frische 80er durch alles durch zu ziehen. Sorry wenn das vielleicht assi klingt, aber:
Ich erkläre mich nicht bereit einer Gruppe zu helfen in der sich von 25 vielleicht 5 mit absolut raiduntauglichem Gear befinden.
Ebenso werde ich niemals akzeptieren einen 900-DPS-Grün-Eqten Jäger durch eine Heroic Ini zu ziehen. Nicht mal wenn der Rest der Gruppe
Drölfzigtausend DPS fährt. Warum?
Einfach weil: Grünes EQ lässt darauf schliessen dass der Char auf 80er Niveau noch wenig Erfahrung hat. 900 DPS (das ist selbst mit grünem
Gear auf 80 einfach zu wenig) lassen darauf schliessen dass er seinen Char nicht spielen kann. oder schlicht zu faul ist um was zu tun.
Da ich kein Förderer von Faulheit bin und ebenso nichts davon halte jedem 80er seinen Einstieg in den "End"-Content zu versüssen - weil jeder meiner
Meinung nach mal klein anfangen sollte - behalte ich mir vor bei allen die ich nicht kenne nach DPS zu fragen oder das EQ zu checken.
Notfalls kriegen sie dann auch einfach einen Kick aus der Gruppe.
Es mag nicht immer nett und fair sein, aber ich bin für mich mit diesem Weg zufrieden.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (7. Oktober 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen!
> 
> Ihr habt es erfasst: Mir geht es heute um DPS. Und ich sehe schon wie sich wieder einige Vollpfosten freuen, und ihre Post nach „Boah du Spack, das Thema hatten wir schon hundert mal“ schreiben. Viel Spaß dabei.
> 
> ...



OLOLOLselten so einen crap gelesen, werd erst mal lvl 80 vorher ist die schaden sowas von egal und deine gimpigen abenteuer in der WoW sind einfach nur lahm

echt ma L2P


----------



## Yalis (7. Oktober 2009)

Ist mir leider auch aufgefallen

Nach 1 1/2 Jahren habe ich meinen Schurken mal wieder aufgetaut und nach 3 Monaten Spielen durfte ich gerade ein einziges mal nen Mob in einer Instanz stunnen!
Zu BC Zeiten wurde noch jede gruppe durchmarkiert - stun, sheep, pull. Jetzt muss alles auf schnell gehen und für sinnvolle Fähigkeiten von DDs bleibt kein Platz mehr.
DPS ist zwar wichtig, damit die Bosse auch fix liegen aber alles ist dieser eine Wert auch nicht.


----------



## plattenschurke (7. Oktober 2009)

hiho leutz

also ich bin ein dd....nebenbei ein schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und hab vor längerer zeit aufgegeben zu versuchen das maximum herauszuholen !
meiner meinung nach ist im kampf aggrocontrol genau so viel wert wie dps, und als dd hat man auch schon mal die aufgabe sich vor den healer zu schmeißen, den im endeffekt hebt einen der ja wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tjo und an die raidleader.....
natürlich kommt die frage: " dps? " , ist im großen und ganzen auch ok, ich antworte halt immer: " kommt auf den boss an, aber grundsätzlich ausreichend" und manche invn dann sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bevorzugen würde ich die frage, ist dein gear passend, und höfliche raidleads machen dass auch so.

einen dicken hals bekomm ich immer dann wenn jemand im channel schreibt suchen dd für xy-ini hero, nicht unter 2,5k dps! dass ist doch völlig aus der luft gegriffen, in ner ini sollte einfach jeder gistig halbwegs da sein und seinen job machen. 
bei den grps wo der tank ansagt keiner unter 2,5k hol ich übrigens gern das maximum raus, denn dann halt ich auch meistens die aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tjo und dank pdk kommt es gern mal vor dass man einen ganzen kampf durch cct bzw meisten steh ich bei den fraction champion am maintarget und mach nix als reinigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: schamis können auch gut dmg machen, wer auch immer auf seite eins meinte des geht ned; aber im regelfall hat mans ned nötig, man wird allein schon wegen des kr mitgenommen, dmg is da eher eine draufgabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (7. Oktober 2009)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> Genauso dienen die Frage nach den HP unbuffed bei Tanks und dem Addheal bei Heilern (HPS sind nicht aussagekräftig.) einfach der Orientierung.
> Wenn du in einen Raid gehst erwartest du schließlich das der Raid aus Leuten besteht, mit denen man die Ziele erreichen kann und hast keine Lust stundenlang zu wipen um dann ohne Ergebnis den Raid aufzulösen.




Es ist aber recht wage, sich nur an solchen Stats zu orientieren. Bei einem Tank kann der Schuss auch ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen, wenn man sich nur für die HP unbuffed interessiert. Sofern dieser alles auf Ausdauer gesockelt hat, wird er natürlich viel HP haben, aber er hat vllt. vergessen auch Verteidigungswertung zu sockeln und zu verzaubern, so dass er vllt. garnicht Critimmun ist. Und wenn er außerdem noch sehr geringe Block-, Parry- und Dodge-Werte hat, bringen ihm die vielen HP so gut wie garnichts, da er fast den kompletten Schaden reingedrückt bekommt.

Bei DD ist es ähnlich, wenn man sich nur nach DPS erkundigt, besonders bei Castern. Da hat sich ein Mage oder eine Hexe vllt. überall Zaubermacht reingeschraubt, geht aber so schnell oom, dass er die hälfte des Bossfights kaum noch Schaden macht.

Dasselbe auch bei den Heilern... wenn die oom gehen, kippen die Tanks aus den Latschen und der komplette Raid ist zum Scheitern verurteilt.

DPS, Addheal und HP unbuffed sind an und für sich schon recht brauchbare Werte, aber diese alleine stehen zu lassen kann oft für bittere Enttäuschungen sorgen!


----------



## hunkmunka (7. Oktober 2009)

so dann will ich auch mal mein senf dazu geben.

ich muss sagen das stimmt was ihr sagt.

Also ich bin vergelter pala aus leidenschaft und spaß an der klasse und wunder mich immer wieder wie  die leute heutzutage nur auf schaden aus sind und ihre klasse net mehr beherrschen.

ich als vergelter möcht immer dem tank meine fähigkeit buße schmackhaft machen und bekomme meist nur die antwort ich soll mich auf meine drei haupfähigkeiten kümmern götlichersturm, kreuzfahrerstoss und richturteil also schaden machen nichts anders.

ich geb ja zu bin net der beste mit dps aber solange man als vergelter buße und seine auren eherrscht und schaden macht das ist dann gut denk ich mir.

ich bin ja zu zeiten von bc in wow eingestiegen und da muss ich sagen war   buße gerne gesehen aber heute zählen nur noch dps und das find ich schade um den spaß in wow.


----------



## Orpheusß (7. Oktober 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> DDs
> - die locker flockig Flächenschaden machen, obwohl angesagt wurde Mob x zu sheepen und Mob y in ne Eisfalle zu ziehen



Deswegen setze ich, so sich denn jemand erbarmt mich mal als DD anstatt als Heiler mitzunehmen, nie meine Buße - denn ich weis, das hält eine Sekunde und der nächste DD, wenn nicht sogar der Tank selbst, haut ihn wieder raus. Da spare ich mir das Mana und schlage weiter betröpfelt ein und setze nur noch dann und wann meinen Hammer der Gerechtigkeit ein um Casts zu unterbrechen oder den Heiler vor einem Mob zu retten, wobei man zum Cast-Unterbrechen auch Buße nutzen kann, wenn derMob CCbar ist.



Aber zum Thema DPS habe ich auch noch eine schöne Geschichte, gestern passiert.

Ich war im Gruppensuchechannel für Ahnkahet-Daily und trotzdessen das ich wusste, das es eigentlich nur wieder eine Nappelgruppe werden konnte (Mag leicht arrogant klingen, ist abr auf Norgannon so), die am Anfang nicht die Schattenwerfer zuerst tötet und viele andere Kleinigkeiten vermurkst, harrte ich da also als Heiler auf eine Gruppe.
Ein Whisper kam, nicht aber für Ahnkahet, nein, für PdC - warum die Leute glauben man will unbedingt PdC Hero heilen wenn man in der Daily-Suche ist, ist mir zwar bis heute unbegreiflich aber nach etwas bitten des Kriegers der mich whisperte und aufgrund der Tatsache das ich auf Ahnkahet sowieso keine Lust hatte, willigte ich schließlich ein.
Die Gruppe an sich sah gut aus, Hexenmeister, Krieger, Jäger, ich selbst als Paladin-Heiler und ein Paladin-Tank, die ersten Bosse gingen ganz gut, bis auf die Tatsache das der Jäger unbedingt mitten am Tor der Champions seinen Minztee trinken musste und er dann dementsprechend auf die Gusche bekam, trotz mehrmaliger Warnung der Gruppe.
Egal - der erste Boss war hin, die DPS war nicht berauschend aber ausreichend, der Palatank schien sehr wenig Aviod zu haben, was man auch an seinen beiden Braufesttrinkets sah, weshalb er ziemlich viel Heilung fraß. Gut. Zweiter Boss. Das ganze eröffnete sich mit dem Hexer und diesem Kommentar:

Scheiße, mein Interface ist buggy! - Mit einem leicht süffisanten Lächeln dachte ich bei mir, das daher wohl auch der mickrige Schaden kommt, aber als Heiler halte ich meine Klappe, jeder halt schließlich einmal angefangen und für das Equip, dass der Hexenmeister hatte, stellte er sich gar nicht so dumm an.
Nur leider schwand das Lächeln als Eadric den Raum mit seinem Gefolge betrat und ... ja, die Teufelswache des Hexers mitten im Aggrobereich der Mobs stand, die konnte er natürlich nicht zurückrufen, denn wir erinnern uns: Interface buggy, somit auch Pet-Leiste hin.
nach dem 6 von den 9 Mobs anstürmten dachte ich mir schon das war es, jeder wird gleich die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen, aber erstaunlicherweise hielt der erste Angriff des Palatanks alle Mobs auf und sogar die DDs hielten sich im Zaum (ob es der Hexer freiwillig tat, der nach dem Kampf betröpfelt jammerte das er aus dem Zauberbuch casten musste, weis ich allerdings nicht) - ABER und jetzt kommen wir zum interessanten Teil:
Der erste Angriff des Palas hielt nicht nur die ersten beiden Mobgruppen auf, nein, er pullte auch noch die dritte, sprich 9 Mobs schlugen auf ihn ein, das wäre ja nicht so schlimm gewesen wenn es denn ordentlich Schaden *auf die richtigen Mobs* gegeben hätte, der kam jedoch nicht und nach mehreren Mindcontrols der Mobs und Lichtbrunnen (die das Bomben der 2 DDs annulierten, Jäger und Krieger, der Hexer konnte ja nicht) die eben jene Mobs heilten, 11 Minuten Gekloppe und zweimaligen entlerren und wieder auffüllens meiner 33k Mana, sowie 2 Toten Mobs fand ich dann einen ruhigen Augenblick die Zeit mit leicht vielen Rechtschreibfehlern: Brunnen zerstören! in den Chat zu schreiben.
Aber scheinbar mochte die Gruppe den schweren Weg und ignorierte weiter die Priester und Brunnen, aber aus irgendeinem Grund schien der Hexer plötzlich die richtigen Spells im Zauberbuch gefunden zu haben und dann purzelten nacheinander die Mobs.
Auf das "Gähn^^" und "Fetter Heal!" des Kriegers am Ende des Kampfes fuhren mir dann leicht zurechtweisende Worte heraus und die mehrmalige Betonung das meine Reingigung seinen verdammten Arsch vor den Mindcontrols gerettet hat, die er scheinbar nicht mal mitbekommen hatte.

Erstaunlicherweise legten wir den Schwarzen Ritter dann im Nachhinein ohne Tote. Im Endeffekt wäre ich dann aber doch lieber Ahnkahet gegangen - nein, halt, ich wäre lieber gar keine Instanz gegangen.


----------



## Grimmzahn (7. Oktober 2009)

Ausnahmsweise muss ich dem TE tatsächlich einmal zustimmen. Ich habe das Problem persönlich nicht so oft beobachtet, aber das liegt wohl eher am Server. Ich kann hier nur einen Rat geben, such dir eine vernünftige Gilde mit vernünftigen Leuten, die die Spielmechanik verstanden haben.
Übrigens ist es in unseren Raids VERBOTEN, das Damagemeter zu posten, weil es absolut keine (und ich meine damit keine) Aussage über die Einzelleistungen der DDs zulässt - vielleicht mal abgesehen von sehr statischen Encountern wie Flickwerk, aber auch da machen wir das nicht. Ehrlich gesagt machen wir Flickwerk schon lange nicht mehr^^


----------



## dominoday (7. Oktober 2009)

ähm ja ... zu dem thema würde ich auch sagen das alles viel zu ernst mit der dps genommen wird in den heros ... spiele selbst einen Caster schami und stelle brav meine totem. 

Wenn ich sehe der Heiler hat aggro : einen dot drauf einen cast noch drauf und spätestens dann den heiler heilen und dann mich. 

Wenn ich sehe ich hab aggro gezogen :  ich heil mich ganz einfach ... viele vergessen wenn sie eine hybrid skillung haben dass man die nicht nur benutzen kann wenn man auch so ausgerichtet ist ... 

Ich ziehe manchmal in ulduar auch aggro, aber motze dann nicht den tank an oder so. Viel eher sollte ich mich selbst anmotzen weil ich damit einfach den raid gestört und dazu beigetragen habe, dass der raid länger dauert (wenn auch nur ein paar sekunden) ansonsten bleibt zu sagen ... DPS ist nicht alles ... aber auch nicht nichts

MfG

die Nightangel  Das Syndikat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (7. Oktober 2009)

Orpheusß schrieb:


> Deswegen setze ich, so sich denn jemand erbarmt mich mal als DD anstatt als Heiler mitzunehmen, nie meine Buße - denn ich weis, das hält eine Sekunde und der nächste DD, wenn nicht sogar der Tank selbst, haut ihn wieder raus. Da spare ich mir das Mana und schlage weiter betröpfelt ein und setze nur noch dann und wann meinen Hammer der Gerechtigkeit ein um Casts zu unterbrechen oder den Heiler vor einem Mob zu retten, wobei man zum Cast-Unterbrechen auch Buße nutzen kann, wenn derMob CCbar ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In Randomgruppen werden die Priester in den Trashmobgruppen vor dem 2. Boss sogar dann ignoriert, wenn ich denen einen Totenkopf über dem Kopf verpasse. Das sagt eigentlich schon viel über den Tunnelblick einiger DD aus ^^ .


----------



## LordSubwoof (7. Oktober 2009)

im grunde hast du recht.

Aber:

Geh mal mit nem Raid zu Koralon wo jeder DD nur 2-2,5k DPS macht.... Viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast. CC braucht man heute halt so gut wie nimmer, wieso sollten "neuere" Spieler auch was davn wissen. Früher war das nunmal anders, da gings nicht ohne.

Und wer viel DPS fährt macht in der Regel auch nen hohen Gesamtschaden.


----------



## Brannys (7. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem WoW_Spiel haben viele entweder vergessen, oder nie mitbekommen, dass es gar keine festen Regeln gibt, wie Du Deine "Spielfigur", mit Rüstung Waffe, Talente,Glyphen, Verzauberungen, Sockelsteine ect. ausstattest, eine "Norm" ist gar nicht vorhanden. Schon mal im Internet nach der Optimalheit gegoogelt ?

Tausende von Seiten mit dem angeblichen "richtigen Tipp", und jeder kritisiert den anderen usw. Wenn ich die unendlichen Foren darüber lese, dann bekomme ich Migräne, finde aber keine Lösung für mich.

Ich spiele 2.5 Jahre WoW und kann sagen, dass die Masse von fast nichts Ahnung hat, lediglich der Meinung ist, Ihre "Spielfigur" hat das Beste von allem und ist der "Vorzeigeproll".
Hauptsache schnell auf 80 leveln und viel DPS und jeden anschnauzen, der da nicht mitkommt.

Mindestens 2 mal die Woche erlebe ich in einer Hero-Ini, dass ein Pala mit mindests 32K Gesundheit, als Tag den Alleingang probt und die Gegner stürmt, obwohl die Gruppe noch gar nicht fertig gebufft hat, oder noch am Manaufbau beschäftigt ist. Der Amok-Pala rennt wie die besenkte Sau durch die Ini und ich frage ihn dann, ob die anderen 4 der Gruppe nur als Zuschauer dabei sind und ob wir Beifall klatschen sollen, oder was anderes machen dürfen. Der Pala macht dann 5K DPS,oder mehr und meint dann auch noch, wir machen zu wenig DPS, was los sei.

Wird das jetzt Mode bei WoW, oder sind da einige Kiddi´s so geistig abgestumpft, dass die das Spiel, worum es geht, nicht mehr erkennen ?

Ich will nicht in 5 Min durch jede Ini rasen, nur wegen den Scheiß Marken, die kann ich mir dann auch gleich durch einen Chinesen leveln lassen, indem ich ihm Geld und meinen Accountname gebe. Ich will mit Spaß durch solche Inis und DPS geile gehirnlose Raser brauche ich da nicht. In der Regel gehe ich dann aus der Gruppe und such mir eine neue.

Ich sehe schon jetzt, wenn Catalysm kommt, wie ausgerechnet solche Spieler wie blöd sich auf lvl85 hochspieln, noch mehr DPS aufbauen, sich damit ihren EGO vergolden und dann meinen, sie seien die Besten. Ich hoffe,dass spätestens bei Catalysm, solche Spieler Probleme kriegen, wenn sie sich nur auf DPS "spezialisieren".
Nun dann, warten wir es mal ab.


----------



## Skrûpéloz (7. Oktober 2009)

hmmm, DPS need STAMMHIRN? joa, würde ich so unterschreiben.

Ich bin mit meinem Schurken im Raid immer unter den TOP 1-5, je nach Boss und Raidsetup. Magier, Hexer, Shadows, Jäger und ich als Schurke teilen sich bei uns die vorderen Plätze.
Aber viel wichtiger als DPS und Gesamtschaden ist zu überleben. Man darf nicht übernuken und man muss aus jedem scheiss der unter seine Füße kommt rauslaufen können.
Ein toter Char macht keinen Schaden. Das war zu preBC und BC Zeiten auch schon so.

Lerne deine Klasse zu spielen, dann kommt der Schaden automatisch. Beste Beispiele für intelligentes Spielen sind dann Bosse wie Maly, wo jeder einen Drachen fliegt. Dort sind nur die Spieler am DPS-stärksten, die den Boss und das gesamte Spiel begriffen haben. Alle anderen fallen vom Drachen oder machen keinen Schaden! 

Worüber ich nur lächeln kann und mich immer köstlich amüsiere, sind die DPS Posts in 5er Gruppen oder Raids.
Spiele ich meinen Schurken, werden von anderen Spielern meistens keine Posts gemacht, weil ich erster bin.
Bin ich mal chatmäßig mehr am schreiben und meine dps fällt, kommt sofort ein Post, wenn ich dann 2. im Schaden bin.
Kleine Pimmel brauchen halt große Zahlen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum totlachen!

Ich hab mein DMG Meter nur zur Kontrolle und zur Überprüfung meiner Stats oder meinem neuen Equip laufen.
Oder ich vergleiche mal gleiche Klassen und deren Schadensoutput. Posten tue ich es nie!

Die einzige Ausnahme, wo DPS wirklich wichtig ist, ist der Speedrun Obis 3D. 

Kleine Anekdote zu meinem Schurken, was das Gameplay angeht:

Mimiron 25er 1. Versuch. Phase 1, 6 Melees am Start.
Nach dem ersten Schockschlag Melees down. Geflame im Raidchannel.. oh, die Melees sind alle tot und Movementkrüppel etc. pp.
Meine Antwort: Nein! Ich bin nicht tot!!

Wie gesagt, beweg deinen Arsch, dann machste auch Schaden. Wer nicht laufen kann, macht auch keinen Schaden. Vielleicht sind deswegen die Melees so unbeliebt.

Für die Gruppensuche gebe ich immer meine DPS an, weil ich dann als Schurke viel eher genommen werde.
Ohne gammel ich oftmals sehr lange in der Suche rum, wenn ich nicht selber aktiv eine Gruppe suche.

DPS = Richtwert 
DPS != maximum IQ

Vanish!


----------



## Mightyskull (7. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe nur das das hier enge von dem realm gilneas lesen.bei uns is die penismeter abfrage auch zum altag geworden.
vllcht ändert sich ja dadurch was^^


----------



## Haruhl (7. Oktober 2009)

Brannys schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. im PDC Hero bin und ein Krieger spielt den Tank, der unter 25K Gesundheit ist, dann muß ich schon mal aufpassen, dass ich die Aggro nicht ziehe, ansonsten überhole ich den mit DPS. Hatten gestern 2 Mage in der Gruppe und der Tank hatte weniger DPS als benötigt.



Die Aggro hat nix mit deinen DPS werten zu tun sonst würde ein Tank niemals die Aggro halten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dabei geht es um die *T*PS = Threat per second.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (7. Oktober 2009)

Brannys schrieb:


> Bei dem WoW_Spiel haben viele entweder vergessen, oder nie mitbekommen, dass es gar keine festen Regeln gibt, wie Du Deine "Spielfigur", mit Rüstung Waffe, Talente,Glyphen, Verzauberungen, Sockelsteine ect. ausstattest, eine "Norm" ist gar nicht vorhanden. Schon mal im Internet nach der Optimalheit gegoogelt ?
> 
> Tausende von Seiten mit dem angeblichen "richtigen Tipp", und jeder kritisiert den anderen usw. Wenn ich die unendlichen Foren darüber lese, dann bekomme ich Migräne, finde aber keine Lösung für mich.
> 
> ...




Deinen Beitrag finde ich wirklich gut geschrieben und unterstütze die Aussage voll und ganz!

Gerade bei deinem letzten Absatz teile ich deine Hoffnungen, dass bei Cataclysm die DD Probleme bekommen, wenn man sich nur auf DPS spezialisiert.

Dieses elende gerushe geht mir nämlich auch auf den Sack. Da steh ich vor einer Mobgruppe und werde angepöbelt, warum ich nicht pulle, dabei ist der Heiler noch am trinken. Ich weiß nicht, wie man so engstirnig sein kann, nicht auf die Werte der anderen Gruppenmitglieder mit zu achten.

Wenn einige DD ein Tank spielen würden und genauso vorgehen wie als DD, dann würden sie wahrscheinlich den Heiler zu Sau machen, warum er nicht geheilt hat, obwohl er garnix dafür kann.

Das Tempo wird immer noch vom Tank in Abhängigkeit vom Heiler bestimmt. Ohne Tank und Heal geht nun mal garnix!

Ich habe eigentlich noch ein paar DD in der Hinterhand, die ich gerne noch hochleveln würde, aber so, wie sich das zur Zeit mit den DD entwickelt, vergeht mir irgendwie der Spaß daran die hoch zu leveln. Habe sogar meinen Pala noch nie als Vergelter in einer Instanz gespielt. Denn meine DD-Spielweise aus Classic- und BC-Zeiten wäre bei vielen heute wohl nicht mehr angebracht.

Sogar als Tank muss ich mich immer wieder neu auf die DD einstellen. Bin es noch gewohnt oldschool zu tanken. Wenn ich Caster pulle, dann immer um eine Ecke laufen, dass die mir folgen. Aber es wird dann schon sofort losgenuked, so dass der plan dann auch wieder hinfällig wird.


----------



## Horo@DSH-R De (7. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem liegt bei Blizzard, wenn man inis gestaltet die man mit 2 Tasten bewältigen kann.

Andererseits verwenden viele Leute Recount ausschließlich für DPs geposte. Er ist aber äusserst nützlich um einzelne Cast, Rotationen 
und Skillungen zu vergleichen bzw Werte wie Trefferwertung und Waffenkunde zu überprüfen.

Und, wie oben schon mal gepostet,  man sollte als DDler auch darauf achten zu Überleben bzw den Tod der Gruppenmitglieder nicht 

zu riskieren. Tote machen keinen Schaden (ach, da war was mit Ghule und so)

mfg


----------



## Quintusrex (7. Oktober 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Wenn einige DD ein Tank spielen würden und genauso vorgehen wie als DD, dann würden sie wahrscheinlich den Heiler zu Sau machen, warum er nicht geheilt hat, obwohl er garnix dafür kann.
> 
> *Das Tempo wird immer noch vom Tank in Abhängigkeit vom Heiler bestimmt. Ohne Tank und Heal geht nun mal garnix!*



den Spruch find ich gut, darf ich den benutzen, wenn ich als gelernter DD wieder mit meinem 41er Palatwink im Kloster tanke und unser Gildentank mit seinem Magetwink, wieder viel zu früh seine Feuerbällchen raushaut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plattenschurke (7. Oktober 2009)

hab seit ner weile auch nen dk tank am start. da finde ich es immer interessant wenn hier hexer, magen, etc meinen ich könnte im laufen deren chaosblitz, etc. überholen und dann vielleicht noch aggro aufbauen welches ihrem 14k krit standhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tjo mein motto ist da: " wenn du einen mob vor mir pullst kannst du ihn behalten" und ich hol mir halt inzwischen den nächsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gespottet wird erst wenn der caster tot ist, und ne mobgruppe geht meist easy zu 4t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (7. Oktober 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> den Spruch find ich gut, darf ich den benutzen, wenn ich als gelernter DD wieder mit meinem 41er Palatwink im Kloster tanke und unser Gildentank mit seinem Magetwink, wieder viel zu früh seine Feuerbällchen raushaut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Tue, was du nicht lassen kannst ^^ .


----------



## Baltusrol (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

mir ging dieses ewige DPS gebolze zum Ende meiner aktiven WoW Zeit einfach nur noch auf die Nerven.

Meiner Meinung nach ist seit Patch 3.x diese DPS-Skalierung auch so dermaßen aus dem Ruder gelaufen das es mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat. Blizzard hat hier einfach mal Mist gebaut - so meine bescheidene Einschätzung zu diesem Thema.

Sicher, zu Zeiten von Classic war auch nicht alles im Lot und in BC war die Skalierung zwar auch nicht schlecht - aber es stimmte irgendwie noch das Verhältnis. Außerdem mussten noch die angesprochenen CC / sekundär Fähigkeiten wirklich und immer angewendet werden.

Kommt heute nen NPC aus nen Sheep o.ä. wird er entweder mal eben vom Tank oder nem DD mit AOE erledigt. Das Spielprinzip ist so dermaßen vereinfacht worden das es im Prinzip nur noch lachhaft und stinklangweilig geworden ist. Ob man nun einen Schurken, Magier, DK, Hexe oder irgend einen anderen DD spielt - mehr als 4-5 Tasten brauch man wirklich nicht.

Darüber hinaus ist dieses permanente herumschrauben an den Klassen auch nur noch lachhaft geworden. Mal ist mal als DD (z.B. Schurke) das Maß aller Dinge - mal der letzte Dreck. Das man seitens Blizz über 9 Monate gebraucht hat den DK irgendwie in die Gemeinschaft einzupassen zeugt nicht gerade von einem guten Verständnis der Spielmechanik.

Eine Vielzahl der Spieler irrt einfach nur noch planlos durch die Instanzen - bombt Mobs und Bosse einfach weg und fängt an zu jammern wenn dann mal plötzlich sowas die Klassenverständnis oder Teamplay gefordert wird.

Bei uns hatte dann DPS bereits seit einigen Monaten überhaupt keine Bedeutung mehr -  eine Nachfrage hierzu kam meist von RND´s die man durch Ini´s gezogen hat und wurde meist nur noch müde belächelt.

Ermüdend ist für mich aber auch das Stichwort - ich finde den Content einfach nur noch schlapp - recyled und trivial.

Cheers


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Oktober 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen!
> 
> Ihr habt es erfasst: Mir geht es heute um DPS. Und ich sehe schon wie sich wieder einige Vollpfosten freuen, und ihre Post nach „Boah du Spack, das Thema hatten wir schon hundert mal“ schreiben. Viel Spaß dabei.
> _*eine sehr gute Idee, als Thread-Einstieg erstmal mit Beleidigugen um sich werfen.*_
> ...



_*Zusammenfassend läßt sich hier sagen, wenn du eingefleischter Heiler bist und es nicht ertragen kannst, dass jemand mehr DPS oder DMG als du fährt, dann spiele keinen DD oderwarte ab, bis du Level 80 erreichst und lies dann die gängigen Guides (elitistjerks.com o.ä.), um dann das Maximum an DPS & DMG aus deinem Char herauszuholen.*_


----------



## Skelettkrieger (7. Oktober 2009)

Haruhl schrieb:


> Die Aggro hat nix mit deinen DPS werten zu tun sonst würde ein Tank niemals die Aggro halten können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



falsch.
Aggro hat sehr wohl was mit DPS zu tun wenn auch entfernt:
Aggrostyles skalieren (beim Warri) mit AP ebenso auch der DMG... (beim Schildschlag natürlich mit Blockwert des Schildes)


----------



## Damatar (7. Oktober 2009)

So mein senf dazu ich bin auch dd, ich kenne mein dps  nicht , will ich auch net kennen, mir reichen die schönen hohen zaheln die vom mop aufsteigen, trozdem bekomm ich noch von vollhonks ab und an ma n spruch ala wo bleibt dein dps gedrücl ( ich amche angeblich zu wennig schaden ...realy? 3000-5000 pro shoot is zu wennig?) egal , aber du hast recht es gibt noch ne adere fraktion wo die verblödung eintrifft, ich nen sie man die speed tanks, renne wie blöd in die mops ziehen 2-3 grpan gleichzeitig , und renne dan weiter, reggen? ach wo den ich als hunter apsket vieper rein , mach ich halt ertsma wenniger schaden bis mana voll is, was machen die caster?^^  ja die spinner wernden immer mehr, aber seit beruhigt es gibt immernoch gutte leute und manchmall auch gutte grpen, da wird nach nen falschen taktischen ausrutschen und whipe ( auch den 3ten von mir aus) nicht gealevt sonder optimistisch der nächste try angegangen, und wens net halt net klapt wird sich im gutten  entschieden das ma es läst und trent sich ohne noob und boon um sich zu schmeissen, so sollte wow sein, und ab und an ist es soger noch so^^


----------



## Klirk (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub da muss auch ich mal meinen Kommentar abgeben : 

in den 5er hero inis ist es mir egal wenn zum Teil low equipte leute dabei sind denn seit es die schönen Marken gibt, werden diese inis auch von gut equipten leuten abgefarmt und man müsste schon Pech haben mit 4 anderen grün/blau equipten leuten da drin zu stehen.

Für einen DD im Raid ist recount doch ein wichtiges addon finde ich. Nicht um nach jedem Fight zu posten, sondern um sich selber unter Kontrolle zu haben.

Beispiel :
Hodir HM hat man als melee zum Teil riesige DMG unterschiede von Try zu Try. Kommt drauf an wie man die Effekte am besten nützt. 
Auch wenn man neue Items bekommt möchte man wissen wie genau sich das auf den eigenen Schaden auswirkt.

Raiden geh ich sowiso nur mit meiner Gilde also is das ganze Thema für mich absolut nicht relevant.

Das Problem ist wenn ne Rnd Grp sich am neuen Content versucht. Als Raidleader würde ich für PDK 10/25 auch
nicht dds mitnehmen die net mind. 3k+ fahren
und mal ganz ehrlich wer hat schon Bock 4-5 Stunden in Naxx rumzuwipen !


----------



## mmm79 (7. Oktober 2009)

zu bc zeiten hat niemand bei der gruppensuche dps anforderungen gestellt !

und die bosse waren WESENTLICH SCHWERER ! (ob jetzt in raids oder in 5er inis)

ich habe sogar gehört, classic soll auch ohne den mist ausgekommen sein


----------



## dergrossegonzo (7. Oktober 2009)

Tja das ist leider eine nicht mehr zu ändernde Tatsache.

Ich für meine Seite (Tank aus Leidenschaft) gehe daher nicht  mehr Random. 

Da verzichte ich lieber mal auf 2 Triumpfmarken als mit diesen Müll anzutun.

Und der SNG-Kanla gibt mir Recht: "Nur noch Tank dann go" steht da alle 30 Sekunden.

Ich sag dazu nur "Selber Schuld"


----------



## Trisch (7. Oktober 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Besagter Schamane (ist momentan auch die Klasse, wo am meisten Schaden machen tut, oder?)



*NOT !*
Unser bester Schamane dümpelt mit 5k dps momentan so im Mittelfeld herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten sehr nice geschrieben der Text und das mit dem Auge fürs Umfeld, da geh ich persönlich immer von aus das man das hat, werd aber meistens ebenfalls entäuscht ^^


----------



## Kotnik (7. Oktober 2009)

Mein persönliches Highlight zum Thema DPS-Wahn:

Es wurde für AK 10 gesucht. Ich meldete mich als DD. Mein DK macht so zwischen 2 und 3k dps, je nach encounter und situation. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich bisher in meiner gesamten WoW-Karriere, die zwar auch erst seit 2.3 (januar 2008) besteht, IMMER Tank oder Heiler war und jetzt meine ersten High-Level-DD-Schritte tue..

Jedenfalls kam die Reflex-Antwort: "Wie viel dps?"

Meine Replik war ein genervtes "genug" (jaja, ich weiß, loooool, 2,5 k dps is vieeeeeeeel zu wenig in AK10, jaja, bla)

Außerdem fügte ich mit Blick auf Koralon hinzu: "Dafür bin ich kein Movementkrüppel"

Und der Knüller, der meinen Mund offenstehen ließ kam dann als Antwort:

*tusch*

"Ja tut mir leid, Movementkrüppel sind mir lieber als 2k dps"

...
no comment.....



Klar, wir alle ärgern uns, wenn raids nicht hinhauen oder länger dauern, wenn wirkliche dps-lowies dabei sind. Ich sag nur NAxx25 mit Kriegern in PvP equip und 800 dps. Aber das sind Grenzfälle. Gegenbeispiele:

a) Ulduar 10. Wir waren mit 2 tanks und 3 heilern drin, folglich 5 DDs. Davon kam einer auf 2,5 k dps, der rest dümpelte zwischen 1,5 und 2 k rum. ABER: Am Ende lagen immerhin 5 Bosse, ohne große Probleme. Beim Rat allerdings fehlte einfach Schaden. Aber bis dahin kein Ding. 

b) HDZ4 Timerun: Einer der DDs machte nur 800 dps (!), der rest lag zwische 2 und 3k. Aber dennoch schafften wir den timerun entspannter und mit mehr restzeit als mit so mancher IMBA-Roxx0r-drölfmillionen-dps-gruppe. Einfach weil sich alle konzentriert haben und aufgepasst haben. Lief wunderbar.

---->DPS ist nicht alles, aber manchmal natürlich erforderlich. Aber diese Fixiertheit ist wirklich widerlich, im Zusammenhang mit Geprolle und Gepose.

Letztlich führt der DPS-Wahnsinn zwangsläufig dazu, dass DDs immer früher schaden machen, sprich den Tank immer mehr stressen und das kann nicht sinn der angelegenheit sein. Eine Instanz / ein Raid muss ALLEN Spaß machen und nciht nur wikldgewordenen DDs.

Am liebsten waren mir schon immer DDs, die mal lustig gepullt haben, um dann im Dreck liegend festzustellen dass es in Raids auch nicht-spottbare Mobs gibt
Das war als Tank immer ein Hochgenuss...Erinnert ihr euch an die großen Arkanwachendinger in Kara? Die nachm Kurator?`Herrlich...wenn die mitm Blitzschlag inkl Blitzüberladung etc gepullt werden...Ich lache heute noch. Egal.. ich schweife ab...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls ncoh so als Info: Bis WotLK wusste ich nie, wieviel dps wer wie macht, immer nur, wenn überhaupt, auf gesamtschaden gekuckt. UNd es lief auch so. 

btw: Wieviel dps machte man denn zu BC zeiten so ca als durchschnittlich ausgerüsteter DD auf 70?`Nur aus interesse..


----------



## Schwagilber (7. Oktober 2009)

In den hc-ini`s braucht man kein cc mehr, die cleart man auch zügig mit frischen 80zigern.

Was diese dps-Geilheit angeht, naja, alle wollen schnell die marken abfarmen und sich ihre beide T8,5 Teile und sonstigen Kram für Marken holen, nun kann sich ja jeder einigermaßen gut ausstatten.

Das sind aber oft die Leute, die in rnd-raids sich als Movementkrüppel erweisen bzw. so herrlich sockeln.

Jäger mit Int auf der Waffe und Ausdauer wegen Sockelboni, Dk`s mit Wille, die Aufzählung läßt sich beliebig erweitern, anscheind ist es schon zu viel verlangt, sich mal mit dem eigenen Char zu beschäftigen.

Fast jede DD-Klasse hat Fähigkeiten, die einen Bosskampf erleichtern bzw. teils sogar unabdingbar sind, wie unterbrechen, entfluchen, entgiften, Zauberraub etc, aber das kostet ja wichtige dps ^^.

Wie bereits erwähnt, entscheidend ist der Gesamtschaden und das man sich einbringt in die Gruppe.

Mußte gestern staunen, wurde mit meinem Heiler für pdk 10er geladen, guckte mir mal die Truppe an, ein Blut-DK, 2 grüne und 3 blaue Item`s, der zweite Blut-DK trug die Entwütende Kriegsaxt, Questbelohnung aus der Arnea in Zul Drak ab lvl 75, rest aufgefüllt mit pcd-epics.

Waren 6 Leute aus einer Gilde, die sich rnd geladen hatten, um sich mal ausstatten zu lassen.

Wie schon jemand schrieb, ich find es eine Frechheit, sich von anderen ziehen zu lassen, selbst nichts zu verzaubern oder zu sockeln, in der Hoffnung, das werden ja andere schon kompensieren.

Optimale Dps und Gesamtschaden, in Relation zum Equip, sind atm nur für die hc in pdk notwendig, viel wichtiger wäre es, mal wieder mit Spaß am Spiel dabei zu sein anstatt immer verkrampft aufs recount zu schauen.


----------



## valibaba (7. Oktober 2009)

Während des lvln's spielt die DPS sicher keine grosse Rolle. Selbst Heros sind easymode mit einer geringen dps. Kompliziert wird’s erst wenn man mit den ersten Schlachtzügen mitgeht. Dort muss alles stimmen Crowd-Control und Dmg am Boss sonst geht jener enrage und der versuch war umsonst. Man kann nie sagen wers schwerer hat Tank, Heiler oder DD's... Jeder hat seinen Aufgabenbereich!!


----------



## Wanderpokal (7. Oktober 2009)

Serwas

Ja ja, die gute alte "Was DPS machst du?" Thematik. Das Problem ist aber Hausgemacht. Blizz ist irgendwann auf den Trichter gekommen "Bring the Player, not the Class".
Mit dieser Philosophie verkümmern aber die CC Fähigkeiten einzelner Klassen total. Wiederum muss man sagen, wenn es bei Schlachtzügen anders wäre, dann gäbe es immer
eine Top Zusammenstellung an Gruppenmitgliedern, die andere Klassen ausschließt. Ich denke mal, mit Instanzen wie PDK ist Blizz wieder auf dem richtigen Weg. Gerade der Kampf
gegen Lord Jarraxxus (zu faul um zu schauen wie man den richtig schreibt) fordert doch wieder ein wenig mehr CC, oder gegen die Fraktions-Champions. Letztere können nicht einfach
zusammengezogen und weggebombt werden.

Blizz tut wirklich gut daran wieder mehr  Schlachtzüge und 5 Mann Instanzen zu designen, bei denen Klassenfähgkeiten benötigt werden.
Warum? ganz einfach, neuer Spieler kennen fast nicht mehr alle die Fähigkeiten ihrer Klasse und spielen ergo recht ineffizient. So lange DMG > CC gewinnt, fällt das nicht weiter auf.
Hervorzuheben seien hier PVP Spieler. Diese Leute beherrschen meist sehr gut die Speziellen Fähigkeiten ihrer Klassen. 

Noch ein schönes Beispiel um mal wieder auf das Thema zu kommen. Letztens in ner PDK25 Random Gruppe. 
Dämlichster Raid Leiter auf meinem Server EU Thrall. Situation, whipe bei den Würmern Ätzi und Schreckensdings. 
Dämlicherster Raid Leiter, "Ey, ihr macht keinen Schaden!" 
Ergebnis schon beim ersten Boss, dieser Magnataure, weigern sich die Range DDs auf die Schneebolde zu schießen. Statt dessen Full DMG auf den Boss. Wenn man das Target wechseln muss, 
verliert man eben an DPS. Weil aber alle die Hosen voll hatten von dem Trottel gekickt zu werden, wurde stur auf den Boss gefeuert. Ich brauch nicht zu erwähnen das diese Gruppe nicht sehr
weit kam, oder? nach ein paar trys habe ich versucht dem "Raidleiter" zu erklären das DMG nicht das Problem ist in diesem Schlachtzug. Leider ist dieser Mensch Beratungsresistent. Die Gruppe hat
sich dann aufgelöst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ubique (7. Oktober 2009)

Zunächst sei gesagt: "Nein ich habe nicht alle anderen Anworten gelesen!"
Ich möchte einfach meinen Senf zum sogenannten Dps-Wahn abgeben.
Auch ich finde es Schade das die DDler, wie ich es einer bin, auf ihre Dps reduziert werden und selten auf für die Gruppe hilfreiche Attribute geachtet wird (z.B. Stärke der Monstrosität der DKs usw.).
Es erfordert allerdings einiges an Geschick und Klassenkenntnis das Maximum an Schaden aus seinem Charakter herauszuholen; ein Fehler in der Rota und schon geht einiges an Schaden verloren.
Die von dir genannte Kampfkontrolle ging seid Wotlk, ich wage zu behaupten schon seit BC, leider immer mehr verloren.
Mal nen Todesgriff für die Sparks bei Maly oder ein Festwurzeln der Lichtkugel der Trashs vor Auriaya und das wars soweit.
Ich hoffe, dass Blizz in dieser Hinsicht eine Besserung einführt vielleicht nicht mit 3.3 aber spätestens mit dem neuen Addon.

Soviel zu meinem Senf ;-)

Hf Gl und es gibt ja noch PvP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orianner (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo.

Ein guter Text. In vielen Punkten muss ich dir absolut recht geben. DPS verleitet dazu bei DD`nur auf den Schaden zu gucken. Jedoch ist sie immer noch eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten um eine Vorauswahl zu treffen. Tanks werden nach dem Live gefragt (Ist auch nicht immer das interessanteste. Wenn dein Tank dafür das blockcap nicht erreicht hat ist es latte). Schade ist halt das Skill nicht ohne ein Test erkennbar ist. DPS schon. Kommt natürlich auf den jeweiligen Boss und Situation an.

Wenn ich ein rnd Raid organisiere (zb PDK 25) frag ich nach einer Mindestanzahl DPS. (Als kleine Vorauswahl. Wer weit unters Übliche fällt mit dem beschäftige ich mich nicht weiter). Danach schau ich mir jeden in der Armory oder beimba etc. an. Als zweite Vorauswahl. Natürlich dort auch die Heiler und Tanks. Dies ist nicht immer akkurat. Deshalb im Raid nochmal genau schaun ob das Equip auch reicht. (Am besten holt man sich unterstützung der anderen um das Equip der Mitspieler zu testen).

Aber mehr kann man auch nicht machen. Im Raid auf DPS zu schaun kann hilfreich sein wenn es nicht so läuft wie gedacht. Muss aber nicht am Schaden liegen. Kann ja auch sein das die DDS weniger Schaden machen weil sie immer vor Ads vliehen müssen die der Tank nicht zusammenhält. 

Geh ich nach DPS um Entscheidungen zu treffen wer fliegt, schau ich mir auch andere Werte im Recount an. zB. Wer ist woran gestorben. Wer hat was entflucht (Kicke eher n Mage der 400dps mehr als ein anderer macht der immer entflucht).

DPS ist meiner Meinung auch nur ne Raidsache. Wenn die Ini flutscht absolut uninteressant.

DPS ist ne Gute Sache um Stärken einzuschätzen. Aber nur in Verbindung mit anderen Informationen. Und wie immer: Du kannst der Imbahexer sein, wenn du dein Arsch nicht aus dem Feuer bewegst bist du für den Raid ungeeignet. 

Ne gute Lootregel, die euch den Raid einfacher macht: Wer absoluten mumpitz verursacht, bekommt kein  loot auch wenn er 3x ne 100 hintereinander gewürfelt hat.


----------



## Aga7 (7. Oktober 2009)

Nunja, das ist wie alles auf der Welt eine Abwägungssache:
Was nutzt einem hoher dps, wenn ansonsten notwendige Klassenfähigkeiten, die der Gruppe/Raid nutzen, unterlassen werden ?
Was nutzen aber CC, buffs und konsorten, wenn als DD kaum Schaden kommt ?

Abgesehen von den buffs sind oft weitere Klassenfähigkeiten (z.B. CC) fast nicht mehr erforderlich, aus diesem Grund kommt es vielen nur noch auf DPS an.

Aber.....
meiner Meinung nach macht die DPS-Abfrage nur Sinn, wenn man einen gewissen Mindestlevel einhalten muss, um den Content überhaupt zu schaffen. Das ist eigentlich nur noch in wirklich schwierigeren Instanzen der Fall, wo es z.B. um einen Enragetimer geht. Durch die Verknüfung der Enrage-Zeit und der HP des Bosses lässt sich mit etwas mathematischem Geschick die durchschnittliche DPS-Zahl ermitteln, die erforderlich ist, um überhaupt die Chance zu haben, den Boss zu legen.
Hier nach DPS zu fragen halte ich zumindest bei Rdm-Anteilen sogar für notwendig (sollte es sich z.B. um PdK hc (10er oder 25er) handeln), denn ansonsten ist das reines Repkostenfarmen ohne Aussicht auf Erfolg.

Aber nochmal zum Anfang: Hier gibt es kein schwarz-weiss, sondern solche Aktionen sollten mit Bedacht und gesundem Menschenverstand erfolgen.......und das ist bei einigen so ne Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haut rein!


----------



## Lucid (7. Oktober 2009)

Es lohnt sich gar nicht mehr, sich über sowas aufzuregen.

mir ging es letztens ähnlich. ich spiele mir grade eine eule hoch, die nun frisch 80 ist. insgesammt habe ich vielleicht 4-6 epics, rest ist blau

armory link: Wilderness

letztens sollte es nach burg utgard - daily hero. 3 dds wurden noch gesucht, worauf ich mich als eule melde.

nach 5 minuten kommt ein : sry zu schlechtes equip.

dacht nur... wtf.... OKKAAAAAY. findich ein wenig arm aber jeder hat das recht sich seine gruppe selber zusammenzustellen, daher landen solche leute bei mir auf ignore und werden bei späteren raid/hero ini/ etc nicht berücksichtigt  =)  ganz einfach


----------



## _Yo_ (7. Oktober 2009)

Romira schrieb:


> ( o mann war das hart, als 32er in Strangle herumzumarschieren ...)



Oh man bist du ne Pussy..(;

Das war Fun pur und wenn man eben keinen Bock auf pvp hatte ist man in nen anderes Gebiet gegangen.


Das ist so als würde mir mein Opa erzählen das er früher nach dem Krieg monate lang nur von Kartoffeln leben musste(musste er wirklich), und das es doch voll scheiße ist das wir junge Generation jetzt essen können was wir wollen. "Meine Vergangenheit war scheiße warum solltest dus besser haben?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enweldor (7. Oktober 2009)

Ein hoher DPS vergrößert den E-Pe... eines jeden DDspielers.
Außerdem, und das ist der wichtigste Punkt, kompensiert das so ziemlich jedes einzelne Persönlichkeitsdefizit, weil der Spieler sich einmal großartig vorkommen kann und nicht wie der Versager, der er oder sie im wahren Leben ist.


----------



## Phelps023 (7. Oktober 2009)

Da wird der Kinder Willy Steif wenn die Zahlen aufleuchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wann merkt ihr eigentlich das WOW schon lange unten durch ist?? Blizzard Patcht hin und her wie es die US Community wünscht.


----------



## Pit99 (7. Oktober 2009)

@TE:
Es ist schon richtig was du sagst dass damge nicht alles ist was zählt - ich sehe es selber dass CC immer weniger leute beherrschen da heutzutage das meiste umgenuked wird.(habe hunter kollegen gesehn die beim weg zu general vezax im gang ne frostfalle legten  das der hinterste mob vom trash in die falle läuft, die 2 nicht CC mobs werden ja sicher drumherum laufen....)
Allgemein zählt es zum guten ton dps werte nicht in group oder raidchannel zu posten und die info ist auch nur wichtig für einen raidleader ...

Aber : dps sind schon wichtig - einige encounter sind schwer oder gar nciht zu schaffen wenn der damage nicht reicht.. in hero inis oder lowbob raids ( archa, obsi..) ist der dmg ziemlich wurst

von daher im hohen raid bereich wird beides gebraucht skill und damage  und sonst ist es ziemlich egal , wer in hero inis prahlen muss was er für ein toller hecht ist hat minderwertigkeits probleme ^^


----------



## Hawk McCloud (7. Oktober 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt ist das ganze Drum-herum über die DPS-Frage scheißegal. 

Okay ich mach mit meiner Eule 2,5k Dps, aber was bringt mir das wenn nach 1 Minute, der halbe Raid liegt, weil niemand drauf geachtet hat deas der Heiler Adds an der Backe hat oder bei Ony einfach im Feuer stehen bleibt.

Die meisten kennen nichtmal mehr CC und wenn man mal sagt shepp mal den Heiler oder stunn den, kommt meist die antwort " ABer meine DPS sinken ja dann". Und als Eule wurzel oder mach nen Wirbelstrum wenn ich sehe das ein Mob auf den Heiler oder so rennt.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (7. Oktober 2009)

ey hier gehts nur um so verlierer scheisse einfach nur lol spielt mal schurke dann wisst ihr was dps gewalt ist


----------



## Lucid (7. Oktober 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey hier gehts nur um so verlierer scheisse einfach nur lol spielt mal schurke dann wisst ihr was dps gewalt ist




geh auf der strasse spielen, troll


----------



## Supagodzilla (7. Oktober 2009)

Um dem ganzen DPS Wahn mal entgegen zu treten sollte man, bevor man sich ne Rnd-Schlachtgruppe erstellt, mal mit den Leuten zu Archimonde oder Lady Vashj gehen können.... Da sieht man obs einige Leute begriffen haben worauf es im Raid ankommt.... 

Aber leider geht das nicht.


----------



## Berrid (7. Oktober 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof...



Das leben ist nicht Ponyhof , WoW ist ab 12 Jahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (7. Oktober 2009)

Supagodzilla schrieb:


> Um dem ganzen DPS Wahn mal entgegen zu treten sollte man, bevor man sich ne Rnd-Schlachtgruppe erstellt, mal mit den Leuten zu Archimonde oder Lady Vashj gehen können.... Da sieht man obs einige Leute begriffen haben worauf es im Raid ankommt....
> 
> Aber leider geht das nicht.




Doch kann man. Und JA; man kann mit 25 80er auch bei Vashj oder Archi wipen


BEster Moment in SSC: Wir stehen vor Vashj (mitbesagten fast25 80ern)...Erfahrener Spieler setzt zur Erklärung an...Unterbrechung von nem vorwitzigen noob: "Ey lol, die hat nur 3,4 Mille, die nuken wir um"...NUr blöd, dass die bie 50 % immun wird und das Splittergewerfe anfängt, egal ob man für die 50 % 3 Stunden oder 2 sekunden braucht^^

Und dass man bei Archi durch den fallschaden stirbt, auch auf lvl 80, muss ich wohl auch keinem erklären..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also , geht ruhig mit den leuten mal die BC-Raids, da sehen sie mal, dass MAX-DPS-EY-LOL-GOGO-Spastis früher teilweise einfach untergegangen sind.


----------



## Pit99 (7. Oktober 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> ey hier gehts nur um so verlierer scheisse einfach nur lol spielt mal schurke dann wisst ihr was dps gewalt ist


DU hast nicht begriffen dass ein schurke auch andere aufgaben hat als nur dmg zu machen oder ?  du bist wohl einer von der sorte , der bei xt trash dolchfächer spammt anstatt die mechaniker zu fokussen...

@ hawk
jo leider is das so aber ein guter raidleiter weiss was die aufgaben seiner leute sind und dass dann bei denen die  dauer cc oder andere spielchen machen dps verluste haben aber dem raid den rücken decken.


----------



## Supagodzilla (7. Oktober 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Doch kann man. Und JA; man kann mit 25 80er auch bei Vashj oder Archi wipen
> 
> 
> BEster Moment in SSC: Wir stehen vor Vashj (mitbesagten fast25 80ern)...Erfahrener Spieler setzt zur Erklärung an...Unterbrechung von nem vorwitzigen noob: "Ey lol, die hat nur 3,4 Mille, die nuken wir um"...NUr blöd, dass die bie 50 % immun wird und das Splittergewerfe anfängt, egal ob man für die 50 % 3 Stunden oder 2 sekunden braucht^^
> ...




Das man das könnte weiß ich ja.... aber vor nem Raid noch fix MH oder SSC zu machen wäre etwas "übertrieben". So meinte ich das. Und mit deiner Aussage, das man mit 25 80ér da noch wipen kann:

/sign


----------



## GMan (7. Oktober 2009)

die wahre kunst liegt darin im raid nicht zu verrecken UND viel Dps zu fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




in PDOK müssen das einfach fast alle drauf haben, gerade im 25er.


----------



## Kotnik (7. Oktober 2009)

Supagodzilla schrieb:


> Das man das könnte weiß ich ja.... aber vor nem Raid noch fix MH oder SSC zu machen wäre etwas "übertrieben". So meinte ich das. Und mit deiner Aussage, das man mit 25 80ér da noch wipen kann:
> 
> /sign




Hihi ach so, du meintest das so...Das wär aber lustig: Als Raidvoraussetzung einmal Archi oder SSC gehen oder gar BT..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wär mal ein interessanterer Proberaid als somancher 80er-Proberaid.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ash1983 (7. Oktober 2009)

Grundsätzlich richtig, was hier im Allgemeinen gesagt wird, aber in 9 von 10 Fällen sind die starken DDs die, die verstanden haben, was sie tun und somit auch beispielsweise den Farbwechsel bei den Twins problemlos und zügig schaffen.

Dennoch will ich nicht widersprechen, dass genug Spieler  einfach weiter draufholzen, obwohl irgendeine Bossfähigkeit was anderes verlangen würde.




Ich hoffe einfach, ich bekomme heute für PDK25 denselben (Random)-Raid zusammen wie letzte Woche: Insgesamt ca. 4-5 Tote in allen 5 Bossfights zusammen, gesamte Instanz in 55 Minuten durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawk McCloud (7. Oktober 2009)

Also vor PDK oder Uldu nochmal Archi oder Vashji versuchen zulegen, wäre schonmal interresant zu wissen, ob die Leute auchein wenig Movement besitzen oder nich, weil das ist bei den meisten Bossen ja genauso wichtig, siehe zB. Hodir oder Kolocan.


----------



## Alhazred (7. Oktober 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof...



Richtig, eher `ne Abdeckerei, aber Wayne...?


----------



## Rodanold (7. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt zu diesem, vom TE sehr schön geschildertem, Problem einen wunderbaren Diskussionsthread im Palaforum.
Zwar eher aus der Sicht des Tanks geschrieben aber letztendlich ist der Nenner der selbe.

Nehmt den DDs doch mal ihr Lieblingsspielzeug weg. Was anderes ist Recount ( etc. ) in meinen Augen nicht.
Es ist ein gutes Tool um zu sehen, welche Styles man noch verbessern muss bzw. in wie weit Trefferwertung
wirklich erreicht ist. Mehr nicht. Und all die coolen DDs ( welche meist auch zu NICHTS anderem fähig sind ) 
meinen das diese Tools nur da sind für den virtuellen Schanxxvergleich.

Wenn ich noch meine persönliche Meinung kundtun darf:
DD spielen ist mehr als nur reiner Schaden.
Mit meinem Jäger weiß ich noch, was ein gefahrloser Pull ist und auch kiten ist mir noch ein Begriff.
Und Schaden macht er auch noch.

Und mit meinem DK kann ich durchaus mal kurzfristig dem Tank aushelfen durch abspotten eines Mobs
oder durch Strangulieren etc. ... und oh Wunder... Schaden kann er auch noch machen.

Aber ansonsten bin ich eh lieber Tank. Da kann ich wenigstens auf den ganzen 
Möchtegern-Dämääätsch-Dealer-over-Roxxor-Nichtskönnern rumhacken wenn sie mal
wieder nach 3 ungezügelten Krits mit ihrer Nase Muster in den Boden schnitzen.
Spätestens an dieser Stelle sollte ich wohl erwähnen das man im Omen als DD nicht 
ganz oben stehen sollte. Omen ist nicht Recount.

In diesem Sinne
Roni


----------



## gerdmobach (7. Oktober 2009)

*Wer dieses Recount erfunden hat sollte erschlagen werden ... wer meint nur damage zu fahren wäre das wahre sollte lieber Counter Strike oder so zocken ... wer seinen Char mit all seinen Fähigkeiten nicht spielen kann hat nichts in einen Raid oder 5er Ini zu suchen ... so einfach ist das*

Toller Beitrag mords Textwall weiter so lieber TE


----------



## Braamséry (7. Oktober 2009)

Also:

Ganz klar is, dass es durchaus so sein kann wie Raindog es schreibt. Es ist auch gut geschrieben und sieht zeigt dass das Problem (auch wenns eig jeder weiß) groß ist.

Und das was er uns sagen will haben viele ja schon richtig erkannt, dass es in erster Linie nich auch DPS ankommt sondern darauf, dass man seine Klasse soweit spielen kann, dass man evt. auch ma die Grp im Falle eines Mages, Hunter etc schützen kann durch CC.

Hierbei lege ich mich mal fest, dass es aba Hauptsächlich nicht nur an den Spielern liegt, dass sie weder Verstand im Spiel noch Wissen vom Spiel haben.

Ein Teil dieser Schuld liegt auch bei Blizzard. 

Zu Classic/BC Zeiten (ich habe meinen Hunter während Classic angefangen und zu BC erst ü60 gehabt) hat man noch effektiv lernen müssen was es heißt, dass man mobs CC muss.

Ein Beispiel war für mich gleich zu anfang HDW. Einige Mobsgrps (die mit den Raptoren) haben, kurz vor ihrem Ableben ja Verstärkung gerufen, wodruch zu den Zeiten ein echtes Problem entstand, weil das ganze dann nicht mehr so einfach zu händeln war. Dann war, im falle eines Mage "Sheep" gefragt und vom Hunter die Eisfalle, weil das das eifachste war was es gab.
Das zweite BSP: Botanika
Es gab da viele Mobsgrps bei denen man ab und zu ma ein Mobs vom Hexer bannen lassen konnte, vom hunter in die falle oda vom mage sheepen lasse, sowie der stun vom schurken war auch gefragt. 
Und das letzte BSP is mein Lieblingsbsp, weil es weit gefächert is. Nämlich Raid vor WOTLK. Man brauch heutzutage kaum CC weil die meisten Mobgrps einfach umgehaun werden könn ohne dass was passiert und dann kann man vlt nochne zweite grp pulln um den "Spaß" zu steigern oder sich die langeweile auszutreiben weil man ma was machen muss.
Aba ma als BSP kann ich für Raids (weil ich classic net geraidet hab nehm ich BC Raids) SSC nehmen. Wer sich erinnert der sollte wissen, dass man gleich die allersten grps reichlich CC musste. Da gabs sheep wo die Mages auf trab sein mussten, weil das mob welches sie CC mussten anfangs net klar war. Dann gabs ab und zu, wenn man vllt nur ein mage hatte für die schurken bei den grps vorm lurker die chance zu sappen, wenn sie es denn gut konnten. Dann kamen die hexer mit fear dazu und das chaos war groß und jeder hatte nur die augen auf sein CC tes mob gerichtet damit nix passiert.
In TK kam dazu dann auch noch das bannen vom hexer, was Barlow in seinem Blog gut beschreibt, weil es doch manchmal so vorkam. 

Heute sind 99% der Mobs (egal wo) eben so drauf: Ihr könnt die halbe ini Tanken wir tun euch chon nix (und das stimmt)
Zu BC waren vor allem in TK viele mobs so drauf: Lass mich einma in den Raid renn oda 2ma meine fähigkeit einsetzen und es ist ein wipe.

Das sind eben die unterscheide die blizz versaut hat, weil sie nur ahnung davon haben wie man ein spiel gut versaut. Da aba Blizz die Mobs in den Inis genervt hat, sowie den DMG der Spieler gesteigert hat und schon dadurch CC unnötig gemacht hat ist eben scheiße von Blizz. Und warum etwas machen was man nicht brauch. Wer dann wie in deinem BSP keine Totems stellt is armselig, weil die Grp weniger dmg macht, aba das ma außen vor, weil sowas schon ein extrem bsp is.


----------



## Pit99 (7. Oktober 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> *Wer dieses Recount erfunden hat sollte erschlagen werden ... wer meint nur damage zu fahren wäre das wahre sollte lieber Counter Strike oder so zocken ... wer seinen Char mit all seinen Fähigkeiten nicht spielen kann hat nichts in einen Raid oder 5er Ini zu suchen ... so einfach ist das*
> 
> Toller Beitrag mords Textwall weiter so lieber TE


du hast nicht kapiert dass nur movement und skill in den höheren raids  nicht ausreicht...  und recount braucht man dass man weis ob der dmg für den ersten encounter pdok reicht oder ob es nicht machbar ist..


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (7. Oktober 2009)

Diese Wertegeilheit gibt es aber nicht nur im Dmg-Bereich. Tanks haben auch oft darunter zu leiden, nur auf ihre HP reduziert zu werden. Critimmunität und Avoid-Werte sind da bei vielen nebenrangig.

Ich hatte vor ca. 3 Wochen auch das Problem, dass ich mit meinem Pala nicht mit nach PDK 10er genommen wurde, weil mein Equip angeblich zu schlecht sei und ich den Clear-Erfolg noch nicht hatte (ja, sorry... ich bin ein Noob, weil ich noch nicht am Patchday in PDK war ^^).

Vor 2 Wochen wurde ich als Ersatz-Maintank in die Stammraid von einem Kumpel eingeladen und nach einer kurzen Erklärung der Bosse waren wir dann auch in 45 min durch PDK durch und jetzt bin ich auch ein Hauptbestandteil der Raidgruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich habe gewiss nicht das beste Tankequip, aber in meinen Augen für den aktuellen Content durchaus ausreichendes Equip. Ich wage an dieser Stelle auch einfach mal ganz frech zu behaupten, dass ich in etwa weiß, wie ich meine Klasse zu spielen habe aber trotzdem gibt es immer die Leute, die sich einfach nur an Werten aufgeilen. Dann heißt es einfach "kein Erfolg, kein Invite". Extrem schade sowas.


----------



## Pontifexmax (7. Oktober 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> In Dala beim Ingi , aber leider nur für die die diesen Beruf ausüben, hab ich mir sagen lassen. Damals auf dem PTR Server wars so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau richtig, einer meiner Twinks ist Ingenieur. Könnt mal schauen, der Robo der auf dem Tisch steht beim Ingenieurslehrer ist das Auktionshaus in Dalaran für unsere Ingenieure. Aber man braucht die hohe Skillung um darauf zurückgreifen zu können. Lowlevel Ingenieure erhalten auch keinen Zugriff.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Oktober 2009)

aber immer wieder lustig, wie alle, die anscheinend nicht so dolle DPS fahren, diejenigen die es können, auf hirnlose Spastis, RL-Versager oder kurzgenitalige Idioten reduzieren.
Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (7. Oktober 2009)

zwei Sachen. Da wir immer als tank / heal Pärchen unterwegs sind, gibts nach einer Verwarnung Kick für den dps Poster. Das spricht sich rum und Ruhe ist. Ausserdem ist meine Erfahrung, dass gute DD ler das nicht machen, da sie wissen dass sie genug dps fahren, sondern meist  Leute dies nötig haben. 

Das andere Problem ist viel schwerwiegender. Da man für die normalen Inis keine ccs mehr braucht und ini ziehen lassen mode ist, hat man nachher lauter dd ler die zwar massig dps fahren (wie das geht kann man in guides lesen und equip ist ja kein Problem mehr) aber null movement und cc ahnung haben.

Am schlimmsten zur zeit in ony 25 rnd oder pdok. Entweder sie verrecken im Feuer sowohl ony als auch pdok und Begründung immer, wollte noch meinen Cast durchbringen und wenn der healer kein noob wäre healt der das weg. oder man teilt eindeutig leute ein die bei fraction champions ccen sollen und der dudu läuft fröhlich rum und hottet, der pala (der nun wirklich einfach zu ccen ist  beim dudu ist das schwerer) bringt einen cast nach dem anderen durch oder wenn man dann mal leute hat die ccen können machen hexer und mage flächenschaden.
Oder die Leute werden umgehauen weil sie nicht weglaufen wenn sie aggro haben von einem der Typen mit der gleichen Begründung: ich wollte meinen Cast noch durchbringen. DA könnt ich kotzen. 
Und wenn ich in nem Raid jemanden hab der wieder mal postet "gogo ololol ist alles eh nur free loot" bin ich entweder weg oder kick ihn je nachdem ob ich kicken kann oder nicht. 
Zum Schluss noch. Als Raidleader ist es aber dennoch sinnvoll ein dps meter mitlaufen zu lassen, um nach nem Wipe zu schauen warum es nicht geklappt hat. Denn bestimmte Bosse sind mit zu wenig dps einfach nicht zu machen. Und dann ist es Quatsch weiterzumachen, wenn es nicht reicht. 
Allerdings kannst du da auch sehen wer Ahnung hat und wer nicht. Zwei Beispiele. Erste Versuche mit Koralon von ein paar Monaten -> wipe. Postet jemand dmg meter und meint zum Raidleader schmeiss alle mit unter 2,5 k dps raus. Krieg ich Meldung ihr wurdet aus Raid entfernt. Kurz darauf ein zerknirschter wisper öhm darf ich dich nochmal einladen, habe nicht gesehen dass du Tank bist!
Anderes mal sollte ein Hexer mobs fearen und bannen und wurde gekickt, weil er zu wenig dps fahren würde. 
Hab ich den Raid auch gerade verlassen.

Meines Erachtens ist das Grundproblem dabei, dass ein normaler dd das nicht mehr lernt. Denn entweder levelt er indem er sich  durch  inis ziehen lässt und lernt es deswegen nicht oder er geht mit grp die genau das machen was du beschreibst reinstürmen und downbomben (mach ich ja auch so) cc wird gar nicht mehr gebraucht (wie viele Schurken sterben bei mir weil sie vorlaufen und von den Hunden in Burg kaputt gemacht werden oder zu der grp gelaufen kommen mit mobs im Schlepptau. Und jedes mal der gleiche Spruch, ich hab das doch geskillt wieso sehen die mich. Oder es immer mehr dds gibt die gar nicht wissen was sie können. 

Und das nächst was mich nervt sind Leute die sich von Top Gilden durch alle hardmodes in Ulduar ziehen lassen (kostet bei uns auf dem Server 30 k gold) und dann wenn man dds sucht angeben ulduar clear zu haben und wenn man im Raid dann sieht was sie anstellen denkt das kann nicht sein, dass die Ulduar clear haben so wie die sich dranstellen. (dadurch habe ich erst erfahren, dass das gilden bei uns auf dem Server machen)

so das reicht mal.
Aber es gibt zum Glück immer wieder sehr schöne und aufbauende Erlebnisse mit rnd s die einfach von sich aus nen Tisch stellen oder ein Portal machen oder Buffen oder nen mob einfangen. oder einfach Fehler ausbügeln weil sie mitdenken. Und solange es solche Leute auf meinem Server noch gibt, nehm ich auch rnd s mit obwohl ich normalerweise ausschliesslich mit Gilde gehe. Und das macht dann richtig Freude das zu sehen.


----------



## Quintusrex (7. Oktober 2009)

95% der bämbäm Typen kämen nicht mal bis zu Archimonde, sondern würden schon an den Wellen sich zu Tode wipen.

ja, ich hab sie auch nicht gelegt, aber vor dem riesen Nerfpatch war Archi sehen und Archi legen bei den meisten Gruppen auch noch zweierlei und ich hab sie halt nur gesehen ^^


----------



## BigDaemon (7. Oktober 2009)

Viele hier sprechen einem alten WoW-Veteranen (hab angefangen zu Zeiten der US-Open-Beta und spiele mit Unterbrechungen bis heute...) aus der Seele.....der DPS-Wahnsinn ist einfach nurnoch traurig (ich bin mir durchaus bewusst darüber das es teils sogar von Blizz so gewollt ist, vgl. Bosse wie Flickwerk. Es gab solche Bosse zwar früher auch (z.b. Kazzak) mit Enrage, aber bei weitem nicht so häufig...).
Früher war jede 5er-Instanz noch spannend, da wurde vor jeder Mobgruppe markiert, geplant, erklärt. Und am Ende war man stolz darauf die Instanz gecleart zu haben! DAS war noch Spaß am Spiel.....
Damals wurde auch immer öfter gefordert: Bitte Blizz, bringt mehr kleine, TAKTISCHE Inis, das macht Spaß, da gibts Herausforderungen.....
Heute schreit jeder nurnoch nach noch besserem Equip, das noch einfacher zu bekommen ist, und heraus kommen Freeloot-Instanzen wie PdC. Man ist in unter 30Min durch und hat tolle lila Schwa....verl....äh ich meine Items.

Noch ein nettes Classic-Beispiel das man mit purem Schaden nix erreichen konnte früher: Die ersten 2 Trashs in MC: Max-DPS auf einen: Wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder eine Ini die ich auch bis zur Vergasung für mein T1 gefarmt hatte: Strath. Bei jeder Gruppe wurde geplant, und man war um jede Eisfalle und jeden Shackle froh.....Shacklepull, damals wusste man noch was das heißt.....

Naja, ich hoffe das Blizz mit Cataclysm wieder "back to the roots" kommt, das es dann wieder weniger auf Schaden ankommt (weniger Enrage-Counter) sondern auf Taktik (Add-Phasen bei Bossen, spannende Boss-Fähigkeiten die Bewegung fordern, etc.), aber warten wirs ab.
Bis dahin werd ich weiterhin auf die DPS-Frage mit "genug für ne Gruppe die es nötig hat danach zu fragen" antworten. Mitgenommen werd ich dann zwar selten, aber will ich das? Meist eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geh dann lieber mit Freunden gemütlich in ne 5er, ratsch nebenher, und hab SPAß, MIR(!) ist das momentan wichtiger als Phatte EpixX....denn ne wirkliche Herausforderung ist WoW schon lang nichtmehr...


----------



## serternos árkanos (7. Oktober 2009)

also obwohl ich mit wow aufgehört habe geb ich mal meinen senf dazu ich hab damals mit meinem jäger ssc geraidet also zu bc zeiten und slebst da fing es schon an, ich hatte den großen vorteil der einzige mm hunter in der gilde zu sein udn war somit für die pulls zuständig , eisfalle  setzen musste ich auch ,all das es erforderte wirklich skill zu spielen,ein paar von meinen freunden spielten auch dds hatten aber kein intresse an raids und lachten mich immer aus wiel ich im content so weit war, ich will ncihts sagen aber ich glaube die beiden die das gesagt haben hatten noch nie wirklich skill .... nun denn dann kam wotlk raus ich mich fröhlich auf 80 gespielt in heros gegangen und .. halt... wie lame is das denn .. tank ran alle cds nacheinander verballern keine wipes nichts ... da läuft was falsch wo ist die herausforderung als dd nur noch stupide schaden machen und drauf schießen na toll nein dnake, also habe ich mich pve abgewendet und ging ins pvp das hat mir auch nicht wirklich spaß gemacht aber aus anderen gründen das ist momentan egal ,naja und die beiden no skill schurken was machen sie,raiden den momentan end content und lachen mich aus weil ich nicht raide... naja.. schöner text von dir und leider sehr wahr


----------



## tp_ (7. Oktober 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> den Spruch find ich gut, darf ich den benutzen, wenn ich als gelernter DD wieder mit meinem 41er Palatwink im Kloster tanke und unser Gildentank mit seinem Magetwink, wieder viel zu früh seine Feuerbällchen raushaut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein - Tank Twinks von DD quälen ist der einzige Spaß den wir Tanks noch haben.


----------



## bma (7. Oktober 2009)

> Nein, mal im Ernst:
> Das ist doch völlig aus der Luft gegriffen was du schreibst.
> Ein Schami, der in einer 5er-randomgruppe dank levelvorsprung der beste von drei ddlern war und gleichzeitig nicht weiss dass es ein Dalaran kein AH gibt...
> 
> ...



Grundlage? :X nen mage rennt bei uns mit 8k dps durchschnittlich rum, nen shadowpriest mit 5k, trotzdem is der shadowpriest mitm DMG über den besagten Mage  o.O


----------



## will nur spielen^^ (7. Oktober 2009)

Warum reden eigentlich alle über die dps-zahl? Weil man es kann...
Ich wär dafür die Möglichkeit den Schaden aufzuzeichnen abzuschaffen.
Früher ging es ja auch ohne Recount, Violation, Omen usw.
Wer seine Skillung verbessern wollte, hat Kollegen nach Erfahrungen gefragt, oder sich einfach mal nen einsamen Elite gesucht und dabei auf die Uhr geschaut, wann der liegt.
Die "Freundesliste" war damals eher eine "Fähige-Leute-Liste".
Die Namen meiner Freunde kann ich mir auch so noch merken...

Wir haben es früher so gehandhabt: Wer in einer schwierigeren Ini bewiesen hat, dass er weiss was er tut der wurde dann zum raiden mitgenommen. Ich wünsche mir diese Zeit echt zurück^^


----------



## Grimmzahn (7. Oktober 2009)

Brannys schrieb:


> Schon mal im Internet nach der Optimalheit gegoogelt ?
> 
> Tausende von Seiten mit dem angeblichen "richtigen Tipp", und jeder kritisiert den anderen usw. Wenn ich die unendlichen Foren darüber lese, dann bekomme ich Migräne, finde aber keine Lösung für mich.



Das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen, dass es das Wort Optimalheit nicht gibt.

Wenn du Tipps zum Spielen deiner Klasse (inkl. Verzauberungen, Sockeln usw.) suchst, dann schau doch bitte mal bei www.elitistjerks.com vorbei.


----------



## Jaxor (7. Oktober 2009)

stimm dem ersteller voll zu!!! z.b bei sartharion... entfluchen soll jeder der entfluchen kann! aber kaum einer entflucht heutzutage doch außer die 2-3 tasten die seine hauptangriffe darstellen scheint es für den heutigen ddler gar keine weiteren nützlichen fähigkeiten zu geben... echt traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und noch was alleine in meiner "netten" gilde wurde ich erst raids mitgenommen als ich only epic war.... natürlich musste ja jede klasse mind. dps haben... aber manche machen halt nur dmg und andere haben noch andere aufgaben... doch das wird wohl niemand mehr begreifen


----------



## Svenaldo (7. Oktober 2009)

an sich sehr rund zu lesen und fast nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...
es ist wirklich sehr schlimm geworden in letzter zeit...
ich will zwar jetze nich meckern das jeder T8,5 für heromarken bekommt weil ich selber davon profitiert habe, aber es "schleichen" sich immer mehr "movementkrüppel" und "nixchecker" in das raidgeschehen ein, wenn man rnd's mitnimmt wenn plätze frei sind....

vorgestern erst geschehen...
ony 25er mit 4 rnd dd's und nem rnd heal...
der heal war klasse aber 2 oder 3 von den dd's waren echt unterirdisch was das movement und die fähigkeit dem raidleiter zuzuhören anbelangt...
ich hatte echt den boss ausführlich und verständlich erklärt, aber das eine mal lassen sie sich in die eier kicken, switchen nich auf die dicken adds, schießen lieber auf ony als zu bomben, stehn in der mitte und casten munter weiter während ony flammenatem castet und es GROß und DICK und GELB mitten aufm bildschirm steht und es auch nen lauten ton gibt die u.a. auch von diversen und bekannten add-ons unterstützt werden, und solche dinger...
um i-wo "oben", also zumindest vom itemlevel her,  mitspielen zu können, sollte man schon ein gewisses teamplay haben und aufn raidleiter hören wenn er was bemerkt oder sagt...
naja...
dis war mein senf zur wurst...^^
bin zwar n bissl abgeschweift, passt aba meiner meinung nach gut hier rein...^^


p.s.: ham se dann doch im 5. try gelegt... *fremdschäm*


----------



## Kotnik (7. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem geht aber noch viel weiter finde ich. Das führt zwar etwas weg vom Thema, aber hat damit zu tun. 

MIttlerweile wird nur noch auf dps gekuckt, nach äpixx usw, aber Klassenverständnis..wozu? (Blizz-Aussage "Bring the player, not the class" kann man auch so interpretieren, schonmal dran gedacht?)

Kommunikation? Zusammenarbeit? Nö. Inv, port pls und quests teilen bitte. Dann gogo und her mit den Äpixx. Bauch auf den Tisch und Beine breit. Eine Konsumhaltung hat sich in WoW breit gemacht, das ist unglaublich.

Man lädt jemanden ein in ne Gruppe, der sagt nix, geht questen bis sich genügend Trottel auf den Weg gemacht haben, ey lol, schließlich will er noch questen. Dann muss aber alles ganz schnell gehen, er muss ja weiter gold / xp farmen. Andere sind nur Steigbügel, keine Menschen. Manchmal kommt man sich shcon wie ein NPC behandelt vor. Wer nicht kommunizieren will und sich auf andere Menschen einstellen, der soll ein SIngleplayer-RPG spielen oder einfach gar nix oder wat weiß ich. Aber eigentlich dachte ich immer, ein MMO hätte einen nicht zu unterschätzenden sozialen Aspekt. Falsch gedacht. Naja, aber WoW ist immer auch ein SPiegel der Gesellschaft...

Noch eine lustige Begebenheit, dieses Mal meiner Liebsten passiert, als sie nen Ony25er-rnd-Raid geleitet hat: Ein DK war dabei, grün und bissl blau equipped, macht logischerweise keinen Schaden, auf den Whisper, dass er ja mal gar keinen Schaden macht, sagt er nur dreist: "Ja ich weiß, ging doch bisher auch immer". Lässt sich einfach mal durch raids durchschlüren und redet nichtmla drumrum. Hauptsache 24 andere leute ausnutzen. Wenn man nciht so gutes Equip hat, ok, man kanns ja sagen und kucken obs dennoch geht. Gibt ja auch leute mit miesem Equip die sich anstrengen und echt was auf die Reihe kriegen. UNd eben auch Leute mit Epic-Itemlvl-DrölfMio-Equip, die NICHTS können. Nur diese Dreistigkeit...ist einfach unglaublich. Und JA, es war früher im DURCHSCHNITT besser..


----------



## -Ðarkknight- (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leutzzz,

ja ja es ist in der Tat schon ein sehr interessantes Thema...DPS, DPS, DPS, DPS...Irwie gibet nix mehr anderes für die Leute....Zauber benutzen...die Klasse vernünftig spielen....Taktiken anwenden...wofür...

...es ist wirklich schade das sich das ganze hierhin entwickelt hat. Es liegt auch daran das vielen Menschen einfach keine GEDULD mehr haben. Wenn man aufgrund von Spielfehlern wiped...ja dann herr gott ist das so...dann wird halt so lange gespielt bis man es vernünftig kann. Sicherlich ist DPS wichtig...aber mit Sicherheit nicht alles.

Leidiges Thema...aber es existiert nun mal.

so what...dennoch das game is geil....macht weiter so.

greetz


----------



## Skyler93 (7. Oktober 2009)

meine Meinung: ihr übertreibt hiern bissl, man kann sowohl DPS UND Sappen/sheepen und den ganzen schmarn machen
habe Magier, Schurke, und als Krieger DMGdealer gespielt, in Heros kaam ich trotz schlechten Equip nicht unter meine 2k DPS (Ampfang WotLK) trotz ein bischen auf die anderen Sachen zu Achten...
Denke bei den meisten liegt das eher an Skillung+Sockelung+Skill das man nix kann, aber für mich zählt die entschuldigung 
" Ich habe stunnen müssen" oder sowas nicht wenn man 1500 DPS fährt -.-
Hab zwa schon laaaaaange aufgehört trotzdem fuhr mein Warri ampfang Ulduar 10 (Kurz bevor ich aufgehört habe) seine 4k DPS, mit Naxx EQ, klar jetz ist es schrott mit den ganzen PDC eq undso aber naja, gibt leute die habens Equip besser, hängen aber immernoch bei 2k DPS, Game gefällt mir nichtmehr, weils eintönig wird und keine Klassenbesonderheiten mehr gibt, sowie es nun egal ist obs ein Warri oder ein Schurke ist den man mitnimmt, es zählt nur Range DD Oder Melee 
^^naja sonst allles wiederma cool von dir


----------



## will nur spielen^^ (7. Oktober 2009)

@Kotnik #122

/sign


----------



## DeathKnight Aerith (7. Oktober 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> OLOLOLselten so einen crap gelesen, werd erst mal lvl 80 vorher ist die schaden sowas von egal und deine gimpigen abenteuer in der WoW sind einfach nur lahm
> 
> echt ma L2P


   du bist wahrscheinlich auch so einer der equip check für ne hero fordert und 3k dps *weglach*


----------



## Eryanor (7. Oktober 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen!
> 
> Ihr habt es erfasst: Mir geht es heute um DPS. Und ich sehe schon wie sich wieder einige Vollpfosten freuen, und ihre Post nach „Boah du Spack, das Thema hatten wir schon hundert mal“ schreiben. Viel Spaß dabei.
> 
> ...






das mal nen xtreem guter thread...mit xtreem guten bsp.^^


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (7. Oktober 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> OLOLOLselten so einen crap gelesen, werd erst mal lvl 80 vorher ist die schaden sowas von egal und deine gimpigen abenteuer in der WoW sind einfach nur lahm
> 
> echt ma L2P




Wenn ich solche Antworten lese, bekomme ich einfach nur übelste Kopfschmerzen! Warum sind manche Leute denn nicht in der Lage mal was konstruktives zu schreiben?
Unser Imba RoXXoR Schurke gehört allem anschein nach auch zu den Spielern, die unser TE so schön in seinem Beispiel erwähnt und die einem den Spaß am Spiel verderben.


----------



## Raindog (7. Oktober 2009)

Als ich vor einigen Minuten das Forum aufgerufen habe, dachte ich: 
"Alter Dog... du hast den falschen Thread erwischt!?"

Ich scheine ja offenbar mehr als nur einen Nerv getroffen zu haben. Und ich bin echt froh nicht alleine zu sein. Und ich würde am liebsten zu mindestens jedem 2. Antwort-Post etwas sagen. Aber mal ehrlich: Würde zuviel des Guten.

"Nobody is perfect, but i'm pretty fucking close" (Zitat-Clawfinger) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wage mich jetzt mal auf sehr dünnes Eis: Ich bin ein "Oldschool-Heiler" oder ein "Zurück-gebliebener-Heiler" bezeichnet es, wie ihr möchtet.
Ich heile ohne Healbot. Und Decursive habe ich das aller erste mal vor 2 Tagen benutzt. Ich nutze nicht einmal Makros. Ja, ganz recht. Der gute alte Dog hat alles in Handarbeit gemacht. Und ich sage euch: Ohne Unterstützung anderer Klasen ist das ein verflucht schwieriger Job!

Mein Lieblingstank hat mir nahe gelegt auch einmal Healbot zu nutzen (Nachdem er mich endlich zu Decursive überredet hatte) Ich weigere mich noch immer.

Seine Argumentation: Da wird ein Top-Heiler zu einem Spitzen-Heiler
Meine Argummentation: Ich verlerne wie man heilt.

Ich will weder die Addons verteufeln, noch mich über ein zu einfaches Spiel beklagen. Aber wenn irgendwann eine höhere Anforderung kommt, und wir uns an eine Erdbeerrosplüschwelt gewöhnt haben, wird das mehr als ein böses Erwachen.







Stevesteel schrieb:


> _*Zusammenfassend läßt sich hier sagen, wenn du eingefleischter Heiler bist und es nicht ertragen kannst, dass jemand mehr DPS oder DMG als du fährt, dann spiele keinen DD oderwarte ab, bis du Level 80 erreichst und lies dann die gängigen Guides (elitistjerks.com o.ä.), um dann das Maximum an DPS & DMG aus deinem Char herauszuholen.*_



Hast du mal daran gedacht eine politische Laufbahn einzuschlagen? Du hast ein unglaubliches Talent Aussagen und Textpassagen aus dem Kontext zu reißen.

1.) Wenn du dich durch "Vollpfosten" beleidigt fühlst, würde ich mal überlegen wieso das so ist.
2.) Wann und wo habe ich *ernsthaft* behauptet, meine Ansicht der Dinge wäre die einzig Wahre?
3.) Ich habe bereits zuvor erwähnt: "Man kann nicht auf DPS verzichten, sollte es aber auch nicht überbewerten"
4.) *Ich* sehe das anders. CC ist nicht überflüssig. Nimm eine bunt zusammengewürfelte Gruppe. Am besten tankt der Tank das erste mal, der Heiler spielt wieder nach langer Pause oder aber es ist eine völlig neue Ini. Meinetwegen kann die Ini länger als 12 Minuten dauern, wenn ich dafür Repkosten und Ärger spare.
5a.) Ich sagte in meinem Text, der Schamane ist ein sehr *extremes * Beispiel gewesen. Ich habe nie behauptet "Alle DDler sind genauso schlimm" Im übrigen gehts es in dem Bsp sehr wohl um CC. Ich selbst habe mich darum gekümmert. Im Gegensatz zum Schamanen.
5b.) Den letzten Teil kann man, wenn man möchte als Mimimi bezeichnen. Man kann es auch als Erfahrungsbereicht sehen. Oder sonst was.  Es ist nur ein schlichtes Beispiel. Eine Verdeutlichung. Wieso knirsche ich mit den Zähnen, wenn ein Schamane mehr DPS macht als ich? Bist du mein Zahnarzt und kannst das beurteilen? Es mag dir nicht aufgefallen sein, aber in diesem Bsp ging es mir nicht darum, dass der Spieler mehr Schaden verursacht hat als ich. Es ging schlicht und einfach um seine Spielweise, die in meinen Augen absolut untauglich war/ist.
6.) Wenn ich so versessen auf DPS und den ersten Platz im Dmg-Addon gewesen wäre, hätte ich wohl kaum meine bereits erwähnte AE-Skillung (welche sich auch nur semioptimal zum questen eignet) behalten. Oder?


Dog


----------



## tp_ (7. Oktober 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> 3.) Ich habe bereits zuvor erwähnt: "Man kann nicht auf DPS verzichten, sollte es aber auch nicht überbewerten"



Dieser ständige Blick auf Recount führt - nur mal so neben bei - zu sehr ärgerlichen Dingen, es gibt Bosse und Erfolge da kommt es auf eine wohl dosierte Menge an Schaden an (ja auch im derzeitigen Content), dieses Dosieren scheint eine Fähigkeit geworden zu sein die keiner mehr beherrscht.


----------



## Fusssi (7. Oktober 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> [....]



Alles gesagt, alles richtig und dieses mal sogar ohne "Ironie" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen hab ich das DD-Leben aufgegeben und bin nur noch Tank und Heiler!


----------



## Wiesenputz (7. Oktober 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Gruppe aufstelle handhabe ich das anderst.
> Ich schreibe was ich suche und selbst wenn einer sagt, so wie letztens, das er erst frisch 80 ist lade ich ihn ein.
> Wieso ich das mache.
> Weil jeder eine Chance braucht.
> ...



Das ist das beste, was ich seit langem gelesen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das meine ich ehrlich, das ist eine konsequente, löbliche Einstellung.
Ich spiele auch einen Schami und einen Tank (und noch einiges was an DD´s rumkreucht). Ich habe auch schon Leute gesehen, die waren bei 1k dps, allerdings komplett episch. Da geht mir aber der Hut hoch, ein Vergelterpala, der mit 1k dps auf 80 rumkrabbelt, episch ist und sinnigerweise volles Mana nach den Kämpfen hat, da stimmt was nicht.

Wenn ich aber jemanden sehe, der noch blaues Questequip anhat, aber das verzaubert hat und sich bemüht, das finde ich ok. Jeder ist mal klein angefangen. Klar braucht man bei manchen Kämpfen eine bestimmte Grunddps, aber nicht in Heros. Da dauert der Kampf halt mal länger. Und mir ist ein DD´ler der sagen wir 2,5k dps macht lieber, als ein IMBA-DD "oh lol, so wenig, ich fahre locker 5k dps l2p!!!!111". Ja, er machte 5k dps, bis Koralon den Hexer innerhalb von 2 Sekunden zerlegte weil er nicht warten konnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder der munter in den Flammen stand und verreckte. Da war dann im Recount, Hexer 5k dps, 20.000 Schaden, tot.

Und sagen wir mal so, wenn ich es drauf anlege, klaue ich mit meinem Jäger einem Tank locker die Aggro wenn ich es drauf anlege. Bevor er am Mob ist, Explosivschuss, alles raushauen, fertig. Aber warum sollte ich? Als Jäger kein Thema, ups, totstellen, wieder ups, Heiler dann Aggro, Gruppe tot. Na ja, fast alle in der Gruppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und diese sogenannten Markenfarmgruppen werden von Leuten aufgemacht die meistens grün/blau sind, aber T9 Tanks und T9 Heiler fordern. Weil so kann man sich selber equipen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 T9 Leute werden nur mitgehen wenn sie Langeweile haben, Marken für Edelsteine oder sonstiges brauchen. Aber das gemeine ist ja, wenn man ehrlich ist, wird man nicht mitgenohmen. Letztes wieder gesehen, wollte Ony gehen, mein Schamie whisperte den Fragenden an ob ich mitkönnte. Stand ja sinnigerweise neben ihm. Schien mich auch angeschaut zu haben. Jedenfalls die Frage, wieviel DPS??? An der Bosspuppe bin ich selfbuffed bei 4,2k dps. Aber da stehe ich auch, habe alle Totems schön gesetzt, kann locker meine Rota machen. Die Drachenlady wird sich bestimmt nicht dafür interessieren wo ich stehe, wenn sie ihren Atem dahin pustet und ich stehenbleibe, nix mit 4,2k dps. Oder auch in Heroinstanzen, wenn da 3 Nahkämpfer dabei sind, und die auch noch gut sind, komme ich vl. auf ein- zweimal Blitzschlag und Mob tot. Wie soll ich da meine dps machen? Aber die Schamanen werden doch sowieso nur wegen Heldentum, Ingrimmtotem, Hasttotem mitgenohmen. Alles Schnorrer!!! Hauptsache der eigene Damage wird besser, sollen sie doch sehen wo sie die 280 ZM bekommen. Alles meins, meine Zaubermacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentoro (7. Oktober 2009)

Du gehst als Stoffi zum Schmied...dachte, Du bist Paladin.

Nun bin ich verwirrt!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiwari (7. Oktober 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich weiß, ein sehr extremes Beispiel. Und doch: Der DPS-Wahnsin läßt die DDler scheinbar nach und nach verdummen..



Bravo!

Du setzt Unwissen mit Dummheit gleich! Du Held, du...



Zentoro schrieb:


> Du gehst als Stoffi zum Schmied...dachte, Du bist Paladin.
> 
> Nun bin ich verwirrt!!!
> 
> ...



Lesen->Denken->Posten

Er hatte doch angemerkt das er mit seinem Magier Twink in der Violette Festung war und diese tragen immer noch Stoffrüstungen...


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte keine lust die gesammten 7 seiten zu lesen , daher zum thema :

ich bin schurke ; zu bc zeiten lief das wie du warscheinlich weißt anders mit den ccs zum beispiel in äääääh tdm da waren 3 ccs super vorallem im hero mode weil die trash grps einfach riesig waren nicht wie heute 4 leute BÄÄÄÄÄM AOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOT ; Damals wurd alles rausgeholt und wenn dann mal irgendwas versehendlich rausgeholt wurde war die hölle los .... (das warn zeiten ... da hatte ich noch respekt vor leuten mit t sets ....) is genauso bei emalon vorallem dks machen das gern ; emalo castet die nova ich als lederfreaky geh natürlich auf max range weil wenn ich da drin steh bin ich binnen millisekunden atomisiert aber die lieben dks bleiben drin stehn und prügeln fröhlich weiter ( mit faceroll beschäftigt daher kein movement huh?) oder wenn das add überladen wird bewegen die selbigen sich in etwa 0 MM das gehn mir aufn sack das sind dps geile dinger .... naja hauptsache man steht in einer komischen liste oben und kann damit angeben <.< und gefärdet dadurch die gruppe najaaaa 

um ehrlich zu sein habe ich mich schon von cc abgewöhnt das merke ich vorallem wenn ich 1 mal im monat aus purer langeweile "he da isn hordler" -> stealth -> fieser trick so und dann mit der raidrota weiter natürlich hab ich kein pvp eq <.< und der hordler natzt mich in 2 autohits um <.< wobei ich in etwa der selben zeit ein paar kratzer in seine rüstunge gemacht habe <,< anstatt vanish blind oder solarplexus zu nutzen <.< 

aber ich schweife ab .... 

mfg Âltair

edith: btw was isn das bunte in deinem ava unter dem hund?... das hab ich mich schon immer gefragt^^


----------



## advanced08 (7. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist uns bekannt.

mal ehrlich es gab genug themen darüber und auch genug gute antworten warum o.ä das so ist 

dein beispiel fand ich sehr gut aber leider bringt es nix 80% der wow community hat kein hirn ...

es gilt immer nur dmg dmg dmg machen (ok immerhin ist man* DD*)

aber es gibt noch andere sachen ... die viele nicht wissen und es wahrscheinlich auch nicht erfahren und daran denken werden ...

des entfluchen entzaubern etc ist eine sache vorallem für die ranges die meißtens massive dps einbrüche dann haben ... aber was bringt das ? im grunde nur dps einbrüche und das der raid nicht WIPED

den ohne decursen = mehr dmg = tot !

ein gutes beispiel ist stahlbrecher im hardmode ... da muss der fusionpunch direkt entflucht werden auch wenn es dps einbrüche gibt ... 

aber solche themen bringen es nicht hier auf buffed erstens wirst du nur vollgeflamed von denen die imba roxxor dd´s sind und wie du beschrieben hast nix anderes machen als xxxx fett dmg zu fahren und dann zu sterben weil die das feuer unter sich nicht sehen ... oder extreme low dps haben und meinen müssen das dmg garnicht wichtig ist ...

legt mal die 3 bestien im hardmode ohne passenden dmg ... *lach*


@Mordox-Rajaxx

failed der dk hat nen cd der sich antimagische hülle heißt der kommt gleich mit der nova der cd vermindert den schaden um 75% womit man nur noch 3-4k dmg verliert... gut bei randoms muss es nicht unbingt sein das die so schlau sind ... aber in normalen gilden da ist es eigentlich selbstverständlich das die die hülle anmachen und weiter schaden machen .. und das der dk faceroll ist ...

da ist der schurke ja noch leichter zu spielen .... 

btw hat der schurke auch nicht ne fähigkeit womit der für paar sekunden magischen schaden um xx% reduziert ? auf so ne idea muss man kommen ....


----------



## Soldus (7. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem kenn ich nur, wenn einer Dps für 2 macht, aber dann trotzdem kein DD mit ner kleineren Dps mitgenommen wird sondern lieber niemand.
Hab das Leben als DD'ler eh so langsam satt, deshalb hab ich auch vor mit Cataclysm (ich weiss das dauert noch) einen Worgen-druiden-heiler zu machen...ich sammel sogar schon fleissig Marken für acc-gebundene-spilspass-kill-rüssi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber das interessiert ja niemanden, warum erzähl ichs dann überhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein aber mal im Ernst. Meiner Meinung nach ist DPS sowieso eine falsche DMG-Messung, denn was hat man davon ne Dps von 4,5k zu haben und vom Raidleiter gelobt zu werden, wenn man insgesamt weniger Dmg macht als der DD mit 2,2k?


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (7. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Nein aber mal im Ernst. Meiner Meinung nach ist DPS sowieso eine falsche DMG-Messung, denn was hat man davon ne Dps von 4,5k zu haben und vom Raidleiter gelobt zu werden, wenn man insgesamt weniger Dmg macht als der DD mit 2,2k?


Vorallem wenn der erstgenannte bei den leichtesten movement sachen abschmatzt und der 2. nur so wenig macht weil er sich bewegt is bei mir bei emalon genauso bei emalon ich ich so 3k dps von mormal 4 weil ich mich beweg.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (7. Oktober 2009)

Nix gegen dich als Mensch aber dein Humor is nich ganz meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hin und wieder muss ich schmunzeln aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach weiter solang du spaß dran hast.


----------



## hardrain86 (7. Oktober 2009)

jaja sehr schön geschrieben besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben könnenXD
aber zu dem schami hatte shcon einen gleicher fall nur er mußte den recount im handelschannel posten....-,-*
er war auch ca 4 lv über uns und der 2. im dmg meter war 3 lv unter ihm...
kleine rede kurzer sinn,er hat sich ziemlich blamiert denn die anderen inner gruppe meldeten sich in dem channel und jeder lachte nur über ihn!

aber leider gibt es zuviele von dieser gruppe die meinen sich über "lowis" lustig zu machen die 4 lv oder sonst wieviel unter ihn 
befanden und er mehr dmg machte aber was solls,letztendlich kommt die wahrheit raus und wenn man 80 ist überholt man diesen dann im 80er raidXD


----------



## hardrain86 (7. Oktober 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Antworten lese, bekomme ich einfach nur übelste Kopfschmerzen! Warum sind manche Leute denn nicht in der Lage mal was konstruktives zu schreiben?
> Unser Imba RoXXoR Schurke gehört allem anschein nach auch zu den Spielern, die unser TE so schön in seinem Beispiel erwähnt und die einem den Spaß am Spiel verderben.


stimme dir zu solche leute werden meist bei uns auf die igno liste geschoben meist halt!
denn wenn einer gut ist muß er damit nicht prahlen sondern hält den mund!
bin keiner der 6k dps fährt aber genug mittlerweile...twinken zählt im moment zu meiner lkeidenschaft weil es einfach zu wenig raids in sachen pdk gibt.
aber wenns mal der fall ist gehe ich mit wenn ich ne gruppe als dd´ler finde.naja egal dmg machen und nicht prahlen!!!


----------



## SheepHappens (7. Oktober 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> ...das Leben ist 'ne Baustelle...



Ja alles wird durch Rohre gen Himmel gezogen um einen guten Dienst zu verrichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coolnik (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin zu faul mir mehr als 140 Beiträge durchzulesen^^

Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass es Instanzen gibt, wo man tatsächlich fast nur derbe DMG machen "muss", bzw. "MUSS!" ?
Ich sag mal nur Obsy3d Speedrun! Wer hier nicht mehr als 4k dps erwartet ist schon verloren.

Der DPS Need soll wohl ein fixer Equip Check teilweise auch sein, denn mit viel DPS = gutes EQ oder würdest du jmd mit PDK nehmen der nur blaues oder naxx10 eq hat? Ich jedenfalls nicht.
Denn manche haben wirklich kein Bock ständig zu wipen, erstrecht, wenns am eq liegt, denn dann gibts wirklich keine Aussicht auf Verbesserung. Genauso wie wenn nach 10 Wipes bei Hodir manche wirklich noch zu blöd sind auf die Eisfläche zu laufen, wenn sies sollen...


----------



## Anaamuu (7. Oktober 2009)

Raindog - da spricht einer aus vieler Seelen. 



> Suchen noch DDs für Naxx 10 Clear run.





Wem fällt hier etwas auf ? .... 















Richtig. Keine DPS Abfragen, kein Equipcheck, kein Arsenalflame, kein Achievementflame - nichts.  Auf diesen Aufruf hin hatte ich mich mit meiner Jägerin vor einigen Tagen schüchtern gemeldet, gesagt das ich Naxx nach einem halben Jahr Pause zum ersten Mal wieder betrete... 

MT : kein Problem, das kriegen wir schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wurde eingeladen, machte mich auf den Weg - und toitoitoi, nach 3 Wochen Arsenalflames und Ähnlichem... diese Gruppe war einfach top.  Nach knappen 3 Stunden bis auf 2 - 3 Wipes durch. Allerdings gabs vom Raidleiter und Maintank eine klare Ansage : 

*Wer hier Recount postet, fliegt ohne Wenn und Aber !*

Recount ist für mich ein Vergleichstool, um zu sehen ob und was ich an meiner Rota ändern kann / sollte, kein virtuelles Längenvergleichsgerät. 

Naxx ist für mich ein schöner Testraid, um zu sehen wer bei Heigan / Grobbu / Thaddi pennt... wers hier vergeigt, vergeigts erst Recht in Ulduar und PdK. 

Zu BC Zeiten hatte ich selbst einen Palatanker, der nach Komplettierung der Truppe in den /p verlauten ließ : 
- Jeder DD der Aggro zieht, darf sie behalten. 
- Seh ich hier irgendwen schon nach der ersten Trashgruppe DamageMeters posten, fliegt raus. 
- Wer meint, im Feuer o.Ä. stehen bleiben zu müssen, kriegt auf die 12. 

Ja... und manchmal steckt der Teufel im kleinsten Detail , wie sich letzte Woche PdC Hero so schön zeigte. Kollege läd mich ein, wir gehen rein und setzen uns erstmal auf die hübschen Mounts.
Mit von der Partie ein Magier ( Deepfire ), ein Shadow, ein Ret, Baum und DK Tank. 

Tank hielt auch wunderbar die Aggro, aber die Bosse wollen und wollen einfach keine HP verlieren, was mich dann doch ein wenig stutzen ließ. Recount aufgerufen und auf die DPS geguckt.... 
Sagenhafte 800 DPS (!!!) von unsrer Magierin, noch weit unterm Heiler.
5 Trys später lass ich da drüber meinem Unmut im /p erstmal Luft. 

Magier : Feuerball, FB, FB, Proc Pyro, FB , FB, FB, FB ...... 
Ich : das ist nicht dein Ernst oder ? ... du verhunzt andren eine Hero ID mit deinem Rumgegurke unterm Heiler ? 

Normal schaue ich mir Equip sehr selten an ... hier hab ichs getan.. ein Mix aus grün blau und einem gecrafteten Epic mit Frostresi. Kopf --> Tisch. 
Kollegen erstmal rund gemacht, denn die Dame ist in seiner Gilde, ob das sein Ernst ist, das er sie hier auf Hero durchschleifen will ? 
" scheiß Itemgelaber, bla bla " worauf hin ich explodierte... es kann echt nicht zuviel verlangt sein, wenigstens EINMAL ins Klassenforum zu schauen nach einer Rota / Skillung... bzw sich erstmal über normale Heros respektive Quests zumindest blaues Gear zu holen.

Na gut, ID eh versaut, " das Ganze auf Normal stellen, das wird sonst nix. " .  Ende vom Lied : Magierin ging mit 3 Epics raus, ich gratulierte zähneknirschend und bezahlte 40 Gold Repkosten für eine verhunzte Hero ID und verließ dann wort und kommentarlos die Gruppe. 

Eben jener Kollege lachte mich die Tage aus, weil ich stolz wie Oskar mit meinem 2 gesockelten T7 Teilen herumlief (2er Bonus und so ), sülzte mich voll von wegen hier " pdc droppt ja schon besseres lol" , da war ich kurz davor diesen Idioten auf Ignore zu schmeissen, weil er mir * mal wieder * stolz seine 20k DPS postete. Wenn ich die ganze Zeit aufm Fleck stehen würde, käm ich auch auf solche Werte. Aber halt - mir ist ja Aggromanagement, Movement, ein lebender Heiler und ab und zu mal eine Falle ja wichtiger. 

Wär eh stark dafür, sehr CC lastige Instanzen wieder einzubauen mit Cata... Blackrocktiefen, DB, Strath.. * träum * 

WoW ist eher ne Baustelle - für kleine, spielende DPS brüllende  " Kinderlein ".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raindog (7. Oktober 2009)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Wär eh stark dafür, sehr CC lastige Instanzen wieder einzubauen mit Cata... Blackrocktiefen, DB, Strath.. * träum *



Da sagst du was. Damals zu Pre-BC-Zeiten (ey das hört sich an, also würde Opa Dog vom Krieg erzählen *g*) war ich noch in meiner Krieger-Tank-Phase. 
Ich habe im Blackrock-Keller Blut und Wasser geschwitzt. Später im Düsterbruch unzählige Abende verbracht um endlich den glühenden Gaul für meinen Hexer zu bekommen...

Allerdings habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben: Wenn die Todesminen auf hc gespielt werden können... van Cleef auf Level 90. Jaa.. das wird was!


Gruß

Dog - ich werde langam zu alt für den Scheiß


----------



## Vanitra (7. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es denn wenn wir gemeinsam mal eine Liste aufstellen wieviel DPS man für welche Instanz/Raids/Bosse braucht um sie zu legen? Damit könnten wir einen Anhaltspunkt schaffen für die ganzen Spieler und Raidleiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Instanzen/Raids/Bossen ohne Enrage ist die DPS ja eigentlich unwichtig und nur bei einem Enrage-Timer eines Bosses wird ein gewisser Wert an DPS benötigt. Dürfte doch für jeden Boss leicht auszurechnen sein wie hoch die Durchschnitts-DPS eines Spielers sein müsste damit der Raiderfolg sichergestellt ist. Das ganze soll dazu dienen das nicht irgndwelche utopischen Fantasiewerte verlangt werden.


----------



## Rodanold (7. Oktober 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn wir gemeinsam mal eine Liste aufstellen wieviel DPS man für welche Instanz/Raids/Bosse braucht um sie zu legen? Damit könnten wir einen Anhaltspunkt schaffen für die ganzen Spieler und Raidleiter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es gibt so einen Liste. Hab grad den Link nicht parat. Aber Google sollte helfen können.


----------



## Anaamuu (7. Oktober 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Da sagst du was. Damals zu Pre-BC-Zeiten (ey das hört sich an, also würde Opa Dog vom Krieg erzählen *g*) war ich noch in meiner Krieger-Tank-Phase.
> Ich habe im Blackrock-Keller Blut und Wasser geschwitzt. Später im Düsterbruch unzählige Abende verbracht um endlich den glühenden Gaul für meinen Hexer zu bekommen...
> 
> Allerdings habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben: Wenn die Todesminen auf hc gespielt werden können... van Cleef auf Level 90. Jaa.. das wird was!
> ...



Pre BC > so ziemlich alles. 
BC erlebte ich vorrangig mit einer Hexe, die mit Level 60 stolz ihre Ersparnisse zusammen kratzte, um sich den ganzen Beschwörungskram zu kaufen.. Gildies bestach, damit sie mit nach Scholo / DB gingen... ebenfalls geschwitzt hat um Glocke, Kerze usw aufrecht zu erhalten. ( Die Mats liegen noch immer in meiner Bank !!!!! Ich werf das nie nie nie nie weg... ).

Jaja.. damals vorm Kartoffelkrieg als Oma Anaa mit Level 55 palatankte in den BRD, noch so mit Totenkopf, Kreuzchen und Stern... einen andren Mithexer nach DB begleitete und mit Hilfe einer Paladose ihm zu seinem Ross verhalf.

Todesminen hero.. eigentlich war das immer ein Runnig Gag unter mir und meinen Freunden, das es zu Cata wahr wird - umso besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rain : 
man ist immer so alt wie man sich fühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Art-Blast (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Zuerst, sehr gelungender Text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich kenne das Problem...

Es ist zwar schon ein paar Wochen her das ich mich zuletzt mit meinem Jäger eingeloggt habe aber ich verstehe das Problem voll und ganz.
Ich war immer ein Spieler dem es öfter mal einfach nicht möglich war zum Raid zu erscheinen und so nutzte ich so manche eine ID mit einer Random Grp.
Durch mein gewisses Maß an Equip das ich durch meine Gilde allerdings hatte war ich, sagen wir mal "eher vorn dabei". 
Das Folgende Szenario spielte sich in Naxx wie in Ulduar und allen möglich Instanzen ab...
Man kommt in den Raid begrüßt alle freundlich und wird auch meist freundlich zurückgegrüßt.
Meistens dauert es nicht lange und es meldet sich der erste imba Rouge (Mage Warri whatever) der mit seinem "imba" 5k dps im letztem Raid angibt und meint er würde uns damit natürlich im DPS weit abhängen. Meist sind es noch dazu Klassen die an Trash Gruppen sehr viel schaden machen und natürlich ist er 1. und meint er wär der über L33T HAXXOR.
Man kommt danach zum 1. Boss einer Instanz der meistens eher leicht ausfällt z.B. Flickwerk und besagter DD Zündet alles an coodowns lässt die Sau raus und Jubelt meistens schon bei 50% des Fights über seinen hervorragenden DPS Wert. ( Was Witzige Situationen ergeben kann weil manche Klassen in den letzten 20% noch einiges zulegen und solche Leute dann oft dumm dastehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Froh über seinen Triumph zieht er weiter Recount Statistiken postend zu den folgenden Bossen.
Nur sind es immer diese Leute die,
Bei Thaddius den gesamten Raid wipen bis er sich auflöst
Bei Heigan in der Grütze Stirbt
Bei Gluth die Skellete nicht kiten kann(hunter mage)
Bei Saphiron 2km entfernt vom raid steht und dort den Eisblock platziert.
Bei Kel/Sartharion (3D) in der Void zone stirbt
Bei Hodir nicht auf die Schneehaufen springt.
USW...

Also auf dps werte lege ich schon lange keinen Wert mehr bei der Gruppensuche...
Bestes Bsp. Gildeninterner Naxx run vor ewigkeiten ...
Blau equipte Twinks ich und 2 Random heiler die Freunde von einigen waren.
3 Stunden kein Wipe und " Der Unverwüstliche" was zu der Zeit noch ein Erfolg war den weit nciht jeder hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dps ist nicht alles!

MFG

Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (7. Oktober 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Pony
> 
> peinlich




rechtschreibflames ftw!!1111 dröflelf


----------



## Anaamuu (7. Oktober 2009)

Art ... bei Kel hatte ich mein Pet weggepackt eben wegen Voidzonen. Hab halt auf die paar DPS gepfiffen. Wichtiger war uns, das der Boss lag innerhalb des Enrage Timers.

Und hey... ich bin bei Grobbu / Heigan nur durch eigene Dummheit gestorben. 
Heigan : grüne Soße erwischt weil eine Millisekunde zu spät losgelaufen 
Grobbu : Debuff, von der Gruppe weggerannt zur Rampe, Delay, Schritt, tot. 

Und solche Pottsäue kenne ich zur Genüge. in den ersten 20 % Schaden fahren was geht, das der Tank am liebsten kotzen möchte, aber beim Polaritätenwechsel von Thaddi den Raid wipen, weil sie den Seitenwechsel verpennen. 
( live erlebt im Gilden TS, der RL is beinah ausgetickt über die Pottsau, gottseidank wars net meine Raidgruppe ) 
Aber dann strunzfröhlich Recount posten. --> /kick, mehr kam vom RL nimmer. 

Ich hatte sehr sehr viel Glück mit meiner gildenfremden Random Naxx Gruppe, da saß alles. Selbst Kel / Sarth am Ende waren dann nur noch Nebensache. Bei Kel kümmerte ich mich um die Skelette, nahm den Heilern die Mobs ab zusammen mit dem Off DK, immer wieder mit auf den Boss, umschwenken auf Adds usw. 

( und pssst... ich bin an dem Abend auf 2.500 DPS gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Feindflieger (7. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Tjaja, das waren noch Zeiten, als man in stinknormalen 5er Instanzen wie Düsterbruch, Scholomance oder Stratholme zwingend CC brauchte (Schurke -> Sap, Mage -> Sheep, Hunter -> Eisfalle, ...). Einmal mies gepullt oder geadded -> Wipe.
> 
> Aber den gemeinen WoW Spieler von heute mit solchen Ansprüchen zu belasten würde wahrscheinlich den Umsatz von "Activision Blizzard Multi Corp." um 20-30% nach unten drücken. Wozu also Herrausforderungen, Ansprüche und auch damit verbundene Frusterlebnisse (ohne wirklichem Frust kein wirklicher Spaß, würde ich mal behaupten) im Spiel belassen, wenn man mit "Wrath of the Casual King" und jetzt noch mit "WoW: Katastrophe" alles verheizt und verpatcht, nur damit man 20-30% mehr Spieler an das Spiel fesseln kann, um damit mehr Umsatz zu fahren?
> 
> Dem Konzern "Activision Blizzard" gehts doch nur noch um Cash Cash Cash, und zwar soviel wie möglich davon. Und man wird alles dafür tun, damit das so bleibt. Selbst wenn es bedeutet, dass man auch noch das letzte Fünkchen "Warcraft-Seele" in WoW "verheizt."



Genau so ist es leider.


----------



## schmetti (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag dich da du mir aus der SEELE Sprichst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacekeks007 (7. Oktober 2009)

die sollten wirklich ne cc lastige ini bzw mehr einsatz im ganzen add on für cc einfügen dasdie leute mehr lernen zu spielen anstatt dumm draufzu holzen oder alles weg zu bomben was sich bewegt


----------



## Bumbumlee (7. Oktober 2009)

gutes dd´s posten ihr recount nicht, sie hocken vorm pc und schmulzen wie gut sie sind. 

ja ich kenne schamies die mehr als 3,7 machen ^^ 10er obs mit 3 adds stolze 5 k *hört hört*
priester und mages mit 10 k im 25er ( kein witz ). 

schadenausteiler sorgen dafür um eine gruppe mobs zügig zu erledigen ! alle meckern hier rum das es kaum cc gibt ! und warum ?? 
weils sich zu bc zeiten hundert beschwert haben das innis zu langen dauern. das spiel is flexibler geworden und einfacher und warum ? 
weil hunderte sich beschwert haben das es zu schwer sein den endcontent zu sehen !!! 

wisst ihr wie sich das anhört !! wie kleine kinder die sich an eine lage gewöhnen und sie dann scheisse finden, immer was zu meckern, wenn 
das game so scheisse wäre würds keine sau mehr spielen. hört doch einfach auf zu spielen :-)

das leben is so wie es ist, jeder bekommt seine epixxx ! ist doch alles lustig :-) keep smiling 


btw : ja ich sehe die dinge etwas ironisch


----------



## Arlox93 (7. Oktober 2009)

SO...

Und jetz lieber Kinder stell ich euch mal ne frage....
Zu Classic Zeiten hatt da irgendwer wen man Strat oder Scholo wollte nach irgendwas gefragt? Nein da wurde man mit genommen weils damals egal war ob man in 5 Min oder 2 Std durch ne Ini "rusht".

Zu BC Zeiten hab ich es öfters selbst erlebt da wurde man rnd Kara,Gruul und Maggi nur mitgenommen wenn man Hitcap hatt... da war es egal ob du als Mage 500 Zm hattest oder 1200 Zm solang man Hitcap hatt wurde man mitgenommen. Früher hatts mich mit meinem Mage net gestört der war Arkan geskillt T5 geared hatte Hitcap und seine 1200zm....

Und jetz zu Wotlk zeiten wird man selbst in Naxx 10 als DD nur mitgenommen wen man mindestens 3,5k Dps fährt, Hitcap hatt... als Melee am besten noch 40% Krit wkcap und und und....  
Also in Ulduar versteh ich es Random mal wen man sagt 3k dps mindestens... Aber das es jetz schon auf Heros übergeht...

Woran liegt das wohl?
Ich kanns euch sagen es liegt einfach an den ganzen verkackten Gimps die in WoW rumrennen sich einen Char auf 80 gezogen haben und sich denken "ach ich hab ja noch blau Gear naja direkt mal imba Naxx10 grp machen wo niemand was braucht damit ich mich schön equipen kann".
Genau sowas muss aufhören... Aber wenn sich die Player net ändern wird das Rnd raiden bald absterben...
Früher also ich zu 70 Zeiten mit meinem Mage auf Destromath gezoggt hab da bin ich on und wurde direkt gefragt Bock auf Kara? 
Und was is jetz? Nix jetz muss man für Naxx25 Dalamitte um sich anhören zulassen das man mit Ilevel 232-245 net Naxx kann weil man nur 3k (untertrieben) und net 3,5k fährt.  Jeder  der nen Raid mit solchen Anforderungen aufmacht ist das meistens der der  im DMG-Meter hinter den Tanks liegt und sich fragt warum er so wenig DMG macht.

Deswegen sag ich.
STOP DAS DPSGEFRAGT!
BACK TO THE ROOTS!
KEINE ANFORDERUNGEN!
EINFACH ZUM  SPAß REIN!


----------



## advanced08 (7. Oktober 2009)

Bumbumlee schrieb:


> gutes dd´s posten ihr recount nicht, sie hocken vorm pc und schmulzen wie gut sie sind.



da hast du recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Oktober 2009)

ich habe den Eindruck, dass alle, die sich hier so offensichtlich beschweren, wieviel besser es doch früher war und niemand die DPS interessiert hatte, nicht zu jener Zeit gespielt haben.
Hätte es zu MC Zeiten Recount gegeben, wären die Foren (zu denen Buffed.de damals noch nicht gehörte) auch von solchen Wein-Threads überflutet geworden.
Wenn ihr nicht genug DPS fahrt, jemand postet Recount und ihr seht, dass ihr kurz vorm Tank seid, dann fasst euch erstmal an die eigene Nase und fragt euch, wieso mache ich hier sowenig DMG, anstatt immer auf jenen herumzuhacken, die auf den ersten 5 Plätzen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nutzt einfach WWS-Stats, dann könnt ihr auch Stunden und Tage später euch genau angucken, was diejenigen anders machen als ihr (Rotaion, Haste-Flasks usw.).


----------



## Artherk (8. Oktober 2009)

was mich momentan so ärgert wenn ich mit meinem warry tank(lvl 60) in ne ini geh...ich sag noch so vor dem pull... ich zieh die mal zurück... gesagt getan bogenpull weglaufen (auch kiten genannt wegen der blöden fernkämpfer) und was passiert? der erste dot vom hexer räms aggro blink ich muss zurück den hexer retten und dann sehen sie das der tank steht semmeln natürlich alles raus.. ärgerlich sowas


----------



## lordtheseiko (8. Oktober 2009)

> Entscheide dich mal^^
> 
> Entweder richtig:
> 
> ...



Ponnyhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Meinten Sie: ponyhof"

__________
Ich stimm dir vollkommen zu ! Hast alles total gut ebschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (8. Oktober 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn wir gemeinsam mal eine Liste aufstellen wieviel DPS man für welche Instanz/Raids/Bosse braucht um sie zu legen? Damit könnten wir einen Anhaltspunkt schaffen für die ganzen Spieler und Raidleiter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Frohes neues!

Wie man wohl anhand einiger meiner Posts erkennen kann, geht mir der DPS wahn auch auf den Sack. Aber dass bei Bossen ohne Enrage-Timer der Schaden egal ist, kann ich so dann auch nicht ganz unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hab es vor einiger Zeit auch mal erlebt, dass ich mit einer Random-Gruppe PDC Hero gegangen bin und der Schaden nicht wirklich traumhaft war. Als dann als 2. Boss Blondlocke gespawnt ist, war damit dann das Scheitern der Gruppe vorprogrammiert. Denn leider machten die DD allesamt so wenig Schaden, dass Blondlocke ihre Erinnerung immer wieder hochgeheilt hat, bis der Healer letztendlich oom war und wir dann alle gestorben sind.

Wenn der Boss keine Healfähigkeiten hat, dann ist der Schaden wirklich fast egal. Allerdings darf der Boss dann auch nicht so viel Schaden austeilen und der Kampf darf nicht so lange dauern, dass der Healer sich oom heilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Kultig (8. Oktober 2009)

jaja das ewige leid mit dps und equipcheck... kanns nicht mehr hören/lesen. sprichst mir aus der seele.

aber manchmal kommts auch anders wie letztens auf Mal'Ganis:

1 Spieler sucht member für 10er hardmodes ulduar in Dalaran. mit dem Zusatz "Equip-check am Brunnen". Das ende vom lied war, das er zwar 9 weitere Player gefunden hatte, aber er im gegensatz zu diesen 9 am schlechtesten equipped war und so die gruppe verlassen musste... 

hab mich schlapp gelacht


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (8. Oktober 2009)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Todesminen hero.. eigentlich war das immer ein Runnig Gag unter mir und meinen Freunden, das es zu Cata wahr wird - umso besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja... auf die Todesminen freue ich mich auch schon besonders.
Allerdings hoffe ich, dass Blizzard die Instanz für die Hero Variante nicht irgendwie kastrieren wird. Die Mobs sollen genauso stehen bleiben wie sie jetzt sind und auch in der selben Anzahl. Halt nur auf das entsprechende LvL angepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Dann könnten Magier wohl auch endlich mal wieder ihr Sheep auspacken. Aber PDK mit dem PVP-Boss ist ja immerhin schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung gewesen. Ich hoffe auf mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Supagodzilla (8. Oktober 2009)

Bei unseren internen Raids bin ich als Mage immer unter den Top 3. Je nachdem welcher Boss es ist oder ich spezielle Aufgaben habe mal mehr, mal weniger (z.B. die Eisflächen bei Anub runterballern oder nur doof entfluchen etc...) .

Nichts destro trotz gibt es bei uns eine goldene Regel: Recount wird nicht gepostet ! 
Vor allem nicht mit so unsinnigen Bemerkungen a´la: "Ihr könnt doch alle nix, guckt mal hier ! 6k DPS !" 
Wers dennoch macht bekommt beim ersten mal auf die Finger gehauen, beim zweiten Mal wird er aus der Grp geworfen.

Ab und an mal im Offi-Channel damit unsere Raidleiter sich mal ein Bild machen können wo es mal hapert.

Wir hatten mal nen Off-Krieger in nem Testraid bei Obsi dabei der nach der ersten Trashgruppe, wo er fröhlich drauf loswirbelte, instant sein Recount posten musste. Das ging dann fröhlich immer so weiter, beim Boss allerdings ist er in der ersten Lava-Welle dann verreckt. 

Wir haben ihn nicht aufgenommen, der Dmg von ihm war passabel, mit Sicherheit ausbaufähig, aber eigentlich recht n Ordnung.

Recount ist ein tolles Spielzeug, aber da stehen auch noch andere schöne Sachen drin^^ Wer hat wie oft entflucht? Entgiftet etc....

Kommt mir ein andere Mage unter der meinen muss in nem Marken Run Naxx im Spinnenviertel andauernd sagen zu müssen wie imba er doch sei verweise ich auf seine 0 Entfluchungen.... Im Gegenzug dann meine 96 Stück...

DPS ist ein Richtwert, dies mag ich überhaupt nicht bestreiten, es gibt auch genug Bosse wo ein Mindestmaß vorhanden sein muss, ich mags aber nicht wenn man der ganzen Welt erzählen muss wie imba man doch sei und der Rest der DD´s sei scheiße.

Ein guter DD zeichnet sich nicht nur durch Dmg aus... er muss auch laufen können und den Raid als solches verstehen. Was bringt mir n DD der bei Grobbi immer in der Mitte steht und sich nicht bewegt? Um dann nach dem Wipe, weil er die grünen Pfützen mitten im Raum gelegt hat, noch zu sagen der Dmg würde nicht passen...er hätte hier am meisten gemacht? Nix bringt es...

Ich bin immer noch dafür das man keinen Equipcheck machen sollte sondern stattdessen mit den Leuten mal zu Vashj oder Archimonde gehen sollte. Oder jeder andere Anti-Movement-Günther-Boss.


----------



## Kev_S (8. Oktober 2009)

DPS ist wichtig! 

Klar mach ich mir manche hier mit diesem kleinen Ausspruch zum Feind aber jetzt mal ganz simpel an die Sache rangegangen.

Boss + wenig schaden = langer Kampf, Heiler gehen evtl. oom wipe...

Boss + viel schaden = kurzer Kampf, freuen übers loot... 

Klar isses doof wenn man wegen schlechtem Equip nich mitgenommen wird aber das ist halt! Dann soll man sich für marken oder sonst wie besseres holen und man wird auch mitgenommen. und Wenn die dps nicht langt, obwohl man das gear für mehr haben sollte, ist der kick auch gerechtfertigt. In der Zeit in der man "leider" nicht mitraiden kann, kann man ja versuchen rauszufinden wie man mehr schaden macht. (via Rotation etc.)


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2009)

Ohne alle 9 Seiten zu lesen (Das Anfangsposting habe ich aber durchaus gelesen) muss ich euch mal was verraten:

Ich mache viel Schaden UND passe auf das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heißt Netze in Azjol aufkloppen, Mobs abfangen die auf Heiler zulaufen oder wie letztens bei Ony wo ein Held paar Welpen gepullt hatte und ich der EINZIGE war der die aufgrund von Heilaggro vom Heiler weggezogen hab und runtergekloppt...dafür gabs sogar ein /cheer Makro vom Heiler. :>

Schön ist es auf der Welt zu sein *sing* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (8. Oktober 2009)

Manche Leute verstehns einfach nicht.

CC wird heutzutage kaum noch benötigt, besonders nicht in Raids, dh. Schaden ist die Hauptaufgabe eines DDs, und wie kann man Schaden am besten messen? hm, stimmt per DPS.

Klar gehen Hero innis auch mit 1k DPS, aber wieso soll ich 1. länger brauchen, und 2. nen Wipe riskieren indem ich 1k DPSler mitneme, wenn ich auch mit 3x 4-5k DPS+ (Nein, das ist auch bei Hero inis nicht übertrieben) in nem drittel der Zeit da durchrennen kann ohne nen Wipe zu riskieren?


Abgesehen davon: ab nem bestimmten DPS-Wert beherrschen 95% der Spieler ihre Klasse auch, dh. setzten auch CC usw. neben dem Schaden machen ein.


----------



## Minorjiel (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde, Du hast einen angenehmen Schreibstil, toller Text. Aber irgendwie fehlt mir persönlich noch etwas Biss! Hatte beim Lesen ganz leicht den Eindruck, ob es sich nicht doch um einen MIMIMI-Thread handeln könnte, weil Du weniger Messbares geleistet (=DPS im Recount) hast, als der Schamanenkollege. 

Wie Du schon selbst und auch einige Poster hier beschrieben haben, hat Blizzard nunmal den Schweirigkeitsgrad der erforderlichen Spielweise gesenkt, das ist eben Fakt! Daher ist es doch logisch, dass der DD in der Spielergemeinschaft weniger nach Skill bewertert wird (es gibt ja keine Möglichkeiten, diesen zu Beweisen), sondern auf eine seinen SchadensOutput. Der Punkt ist, dass das jeder weiß....und hier hättest Du, für meinen Geschmack, etwas schärfer schreiben können. 

Im Prinzip erklärst Du ja nur, was Dir letztens in Azeroth & Co passiert ist und ziehst einen Spieler ansatzweise ins Lächerliche, obwohl dieser mehr oder weniger nur seiner Aufgabe nachgekommen ist und dabei besser war als Du. 
Meiner Meinung nach "Glatteis", da sollte man als Autor schon sein persönliches Höchstmaß an Humor unterbringen, damit man nicht ausrutscht.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Sano (8. Oktober 2009)

ich mache mit meinen DDs schaden und der EGOmeter kann mir total gestohlen bleiben.
das ist auch der grund warum ich die gildeninterne raidgruppe vor wenigen wochen verlassen habe. 
ein paar leute meinten das ich zu wenig schaden machen würde und das das jawohl von nem mage das
einzige ist was man erwarten kann. dann fingen sie noch an meinen garnicht so schlechten 
dmg aufzuteilen in trash-dmg und boss- dmg ... ohne worte. da ist mir der a... geplatzt und 
seitdem twinke ich fröhlich vor mich hin. das ich derjenige und auch der einzige war der laut 
im ts die bäume bei freya (als beispiel) angesagt habe, und das diese auch ganz gerne mal nicht 
niedergeknüppelt wurden wenn ich es verpasst habe anzusagen, das interessiert niemanden ... 
wie schon beshrieben > dds derden auf ihren schaden reduziert.
ich freue mich immer wieder wenn ich mal eine sonderaufgabe ( mob festfrieren, sheepen, 
decursen, usw ) zu eredigen habe.

mfg

PS: eine genugtuung habe ich. die raidgruppe war komischerweise danach noch 3 mal los ... dann war ende. kooomisch!


----------



## Mosaik (8. Oktober 2009)

alle die meine DPS sein nicht wichtig, haben keinen Plan vielleicht auch keinen Skill und verstecken sich hinter der Aussage

und die Erklärung ist ganz einfach
Ein Schadensausteiler ist primär dazu im Raid Schaden zu machen und ich meine damit nicht 1-3k dps sondern wirklich viel Schaden.
Ok wer in Naxx usw gimped, braucht nicht mehr....aber wer will da schon ewig hocken

Ich meine auch mich zu erinnern das Tanks aggro machen sollen so viel und schnell wie möglich und Heiler eben heilen, aber DD keine DPS, weil Sie noch andere Aufgaben haben. Das ist lächerlich, denn es gibt nahezu für jede Aufgabe, zB unterbrechen von Spell, Klassen welche das mit nur sehr geringen DPS Verlusten umsetzen können.

Ein Beispiel:
Gestern PDK 10ner HM mit über 45 offenen Versuchen geschafft. Auch wenn man nicht alles schafft, sondern nur den/die ersten Bosse machen möchte, braucht man *von jeden DD mind. 5k DPS* sonst kann man da gleich weg bleiben. Genauso ist es beim Heal und Tank.
Also umso weiter man im Content voran schreitet, umso höher werden die Ansprüche und das an alle. Wer also unter 4k DPS liegt, kann nicht mitgenommen werden!!!

Für normale Heros usw kann man sicher auch ma weniger gute DD mitnehmen. Aber letztendlich ist es nun mal so Skill > Equip und wer keinen richtigen DMG macht, hat eben nicht genug Skill. Der Rest sind alles Ausreden. Ich spiele Baum/Katze im 10-25er HM Raids, daher weiß ich schon ganz gut, ob man DPS braucht.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (8. Oktober 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Manche Leute verstehns einfach nicht.
> 
> CC wird heutzutage kaum noch benötigt, besonders nicht in Raids, dh. Schaden ist die Hauptaufgabe eines DDs, und wie kann man Schaden am besten messen? hm, stimmt per DPS.
> 
> ...




Das Gejammere geht ja nicht nur an die DD sonder es wird von den Spielern ja auch die Forderung an Blizzard gestellt, endlich mal wieder anspruchsvolle Instanzen zu erstellen. Dass in den heutigen Inis kein CC mehr erforderlich ist, ist jedem sicherlich bewusst. Aber der DPS wahr kotzt einen manchmal schon ziemlich derbe an. Gerade dann, wenn auch für 5er Hero Instanzen über 3k DPS gefordert werden.

Gerade gestern hatte ich mir für Nexus Daily Hero einen Schamanen eingeladen, der so derbe rumgestresst hat, dass ich ihn einfach gekickt habe. Ich lass mir das Tempo nicht von DD diktieren. Ich spiele schließlich zum Entspannen.


----------



## Sano (8. Oktober 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> Für normale Heros usw kann man sicher auch ma weniger gute DD mitnehmen. Aber letztendlich ist es nun mal so Skill > Equip und wer keinen richtigen DMG macht, hat eben nicht genug Skill. Der Rest sind alles Ausreden. Ich spiele Baum/Katze im 10-25er HM Raids, daher weiß ich schon ganz gut, ob man DPS braucht.




du bist toll! ich schaue zu dir auf!

mfg


----------



## Artherk (8. Oktober 2009)

ich kanns einfach nimmer hören... dps hier dps da wie nervig...ich weiß mein letzter naxx 25ger raid mit meinem hunter... und ja ich hatte im spinnenviertel beim endboss nur 3 k lacht ruhig... dann kam ein anderer hunter daher den ich schon länger kenne so ein rütli schüler.. ey du warst doch mal besser als ich... dachte du machst mehr dps. da hab ich mir dann sein equip angeschaut... 2 teile t8,5(markengedöns) ich muss dazu sagen das mein jäger länger inaktiv war also nix mit marken und so...alles hart erarbeitet... und der mein mit pdc und marken equip besser zu sein als ich?.. ich hab ihn dann freundlich darauf hingewiesen das er ja auch keine der kokons aufgeschossen hat und ich das alleine machen musste(elende lauferei)...
Das geilste war ja dann beim kriegsviertel als er als fern dd bei den klingenwirbeln des trash gestorben is... ich hab mich kringelig gelacht...


----------



## BigDaemon (8. Oktober 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Das Gejammere geht ja nicht nur an die DD sonder es wird von den Spielern ja auch die Forderung an Blizzard gestellt, endlich mal wieder anspruchsvolle Instanzen zu erstellen. Dass in den heutigen Inis kein CC mehr erforderlich ist, ist jedem sicherlich bewusst. Aber der DPS wahr kotzt einen manchmal schon ziemlich derbe an. Gerade dann, wenn auch für 5er Hero Instanzen über 3k DPS gefordert werden.
> 
> Gerade gestern hatte ich mir für Nexus Daily Hero einen Schamanen eingeladen, der so derbe rumgestresst hat, dass ich ihn einfach gekickt habe. Ich lass mir das Tempo nicht von DD diktieren. Ich spiele schließlich zum Entspannen.



Gute Entscheidung, selbiges hab ich neulich auch in ner Hero gebracht (bzw. ähnliches):
DD stresst rum, dass er Gun'Drak schnell durchhaben will, "gogogo, macht ma hinne....." schon beim porten etc.
Ich hab noch bevor wir rein sind klipp undklar gesagt: ICH (Tank) gebe das Tempo vor, wems nicht passt kann gehen! ICH markiere die Ziele und habe Aggro, wer sich nicht beherrschen kann: Pech!
Also, rein in den Dungeon, erste Mobgruppe, ich renn rein, mach meine AOE-Skills (DK-Tank, DnD, etc), geb den Mobs zeichen, alles fällt. Ok
2. Mobgruppe kommt an, selbes Spiel. So weit so gut.
Doch ich als verantwortungsvoller Tank sehe das unser Mage, der wohl noch nicht lang 80 ist, sich hinsetzt um zu trinken da etwas wenig Mana, bleibe stehen.
DD: "Man macht mal hinne" und rennt vor in die Mobs.
Gut, ich hatte ihn gewarnt, ich bin stehengeblieben -> Wipe
"Maaan du noobtank blablabla" - "Wenn die was nicht passt weißt du wie du die Gruppe verlässt. Ich sagte: ICH geb das Tempo an und ICH pulle!"
Keine Antwort und ab da war dann plötzlich auch Ruhe. Wir haben dann noch den Erfolg bei dem Raptor mitgenommen, auch das klappte super da ich in Ruhe erstmal alles zusammenpullen konnte.

Man muss halt mit diesen DPS-Poserkindern umgehn können. 
Lieber such ich 3x für ne Hero ne Gruppe oder hab ne angebrochene ID als mich von so nem Kerlchen stressen zu lassen.
Lieber lass ich, als Tank, die Gruppe paar mal wipen, weil einer der DDs Mist baut, als immer schwitzend grad noch so die Kartoffeln aus dem Feuer zu holen. Denn anders lernen die es (leider) nicht (so leid mir manchmal der ein oder andere nette Kerl in der Gruppe tut der dann auch Repkosten hat. Aber die meisten haben dann, wenn ich ihnen whisper WIESO ich uns hab wipen lassen, Verständniss *g*)

Und wie schon vorher geschrieben: Klar will Blizz das DDs auf DPS reduziert werden, viele Encounter haben Enrage etc.
ABER: Auch da muss man es nicht übertreiben!! Es ist schön wenn es schneller geht, weil mehr Schaden da ist, aber ich mache Naxx/Ulduar nicht weil ich phatt-epixx will, sondern weils mir Spaß macht, und ich mich dann hinterher freue das mein Char nun etwas besser ist oder ich einfach nen netten Abend hatte. Ein MUSS ist der Loot aber nicht!
Und 3-4k in Naxx zu fordern ist sowas von bescheu*rt, hab eben mal nachgerechnet (nur ein Bsp):
Naxx10, Flickwerk:
Trefferpunkte: 4.325.000
Enrage nach 5 Minuten
Man hat 2 Heiler, also incl. Tanks 8 Mann die Schaden machen
Um es nicht zu knapp machen zu wollen geh ich davon aus, Flickwerk soll nach 4:30 liegen
4.325.000 HP / 270Sec = ~16020HP/Sec die er verlieren muss
16020 / 8DDs = ~2000 DPS die man braucht
Damit hat man noch ein Zeitpolster von 30 Sekunden zum Schluss
gerechnet mit 1sec. Zeitpolster bräuchte man ~1800DPS
Das heißt: Jede DPS-Forderung über 2k für Naxx10 ist totaler Schwachsinn, denn mit einer DURCHSCHNITTLICHEN(!) DPS-Zahl von 2k ist Flickwerk kein Problem
Klar, ein Tank macht evtl keine 2k, dafür hat man nen Mage dabei der Hero-Equiped schon 2,8k macht etc., der SCHNITT muss stimmen

Ein noch extremeres Rechenbeispiel:
Malygos 10er:
Trefferpunkte: 6.970.000
Berserker-Modus: Nach 10 Minuten
rein rechnerisch reichen hier, um ein 30Sek. Zeitpolster zu haben Durchschnitts-DPS bei 2 Heilern von ~1600DPS!!!
Klar ist das bei Maly nicht realistisch wegen der Phasen etc. UND man braucht nen guten Tank weil er böse AUA macht.
Aber auch hier sind DPS-Forderungen die ich bei mir auf dem Server schon gehört habe von MINDESTENS 3k total überzogen.....

So, wieder mal während des schreibens von dem abgekommen was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kurzfassung:
1) Lasst euch in Heros und auch einfachen Raids nicht durch die DPS-Poser ärgern, äergert die oder schmeißt sie raus.
2) Versucht den Leuten mal zu erklären, dass ihre Forderungen total unsinnig und überzogen sind anhand solcher Beispiele


----------



## Mosaik (8. Oktober 2009)

Sano schrieb:


> du bist toll! ich schaue zu dir auf!
> 
> mfg



da steh ich drüber^^


----------



## Gnarak (8. Oktober 2009)

Imba schrieb:


> OLOLOLselten so einen crap gelesen, werd erst mal lvl 80 vorher ist die schaden sowas von egal und deine gimpigen abenteuer in der WoW sind einfach nur lahm
> 
> echt ma L2P





Oh je , nicht der schon wieder .... kannst Du eigentlich auch was anderes, als blöde und dumme Kommentare zu schreiben ???


----------



## MoonFrost (8. Oktober 2009)

Inzwischen ist dd spieln reines dps fahren. das einzige wo man cc braucht is pdk 25ger normal sonnst NICHT! Und wenn man eben nicht in pdk ist sodern sagen wir Vezaxx. Erwarte ich (selbst dd) das jeder im raid seine minimum 5k dps fährt (mit dem nötigen equip natürlich) ist das nicht so kommt auch im vent vom raidleiter öfter mal die frage" Warste afk infight?" CC braucht man nicht also werden dds auf das reduziert was sie noch machen können. D.P.S


----------



## Azzulon (8. Oktober 2009)

Klar, DPS sind sehr relevant.

Aber es geht auch anders:
Gestern Ony10er, 5k DPS Schurke war fröhlich auf dem ersten platz v. Recount, sprang rum und forderte DMG. Nach dem ersten Sterben in Onys Atem kam ein: Jaja, passiert. Addphase kam. Whipe. Nächster Try.
Mr. Imba-Schurke verreckte erneut. Heal-Aggro des großen Adds am Bäumchen. Whipe. Nächster Try.
Mr. "Jetzt eben sogar 6k DPS ololol und ihr gimpt bei 3k rum!"-Schurke verreckt in Onys Atem. Kein Whipe. Kein nächter Try. 
->Alles klappt. Ony liegt.

Wir waren froh, das es geklappt hatte und hey, in der dritten Phase hat unser 2,4k DPS-Pala spontan die restlichen Adds offgetankt und uns den Arsch gerettet. Alles schön runtergekloppt und gelootet.

Meine Erfahrung zeigt mir hier: Bei Bossen ohne Enrage-Encounter nützen selbst die besten DD's nichts, wenn sie nicht n bisschen Ahnung von Movement und Gruppenspiel haben. Da nehm ich als Leader dann auch lieber skillige Spieler mit, die spontan richtig entscheiden können. Auch wenn der Kampf dann ne Minute länger dauert.


Das heißt aber nicht, das man mit Blau-equipten Leuten zu Patchwork rennen kann. An manchen Stellen bringt Schneesturms Konzept 'Bring the player, not the class' dann doch auch mal fehl. Darum verstehe ich DPS-Fragen bei manchen Ini's, aber wirklich anfreunden werde ich mich damit wohl nie.


----------



## mendozino (8. Oktober 2009)

Blinde DPS sind totaler Schwachsinn. Nur ganz wenig Bosse sind wirkliche DPS encounter. Bei den meisten Bossen in Ulduar und auch PDK lassen sich die DPS durch Taktik steigern und nicht durch eigene DPS.
Wenn ich Melees (meistens DKs) bei Hodir mit 12k Damage sehe aber Hodir geht in Enrage dann wurde einfach zuwenig Blitzeis geöffnet und zwar genau von dem/den besagten DKs. Nur am Boss gestanden, den ganzen Heal gefressen und die NPCs nicht rausgehaun.
Wenn Raidleitung ansagt, NPCs werden rausgekloppt und ein Teil meint das gilt nicht für sie selber dann funtkionierts halt nicht und der mit dem höchsten DPS ist der eigentliche Versager.
Und für solche Kämpfe gibts massenhaft Beispiele. Valkyren z.B.
Und dann gilt auch: Bewegen sich die Melees geschickt, müssen die Heiler weniger heilen und gehen nicht oom. Nur um das Beispiel eines Vorredners zu widerlegen


----------



## Anaamuu (8. Oktober 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Das Gejammere geht ja nicht nur an die DD sonder es wird von den Spielern ja auch die Forderung an Blizzard gestellt, endlich mal wieder anspruchsvolle Instanzen zu erstellen. Dass in den heutigen Inis kein CC mehr erforderlich ist, ist jedem sicherlich bewusst. Aber der DPS wahr kotzt einen manchmal schon ziemlich derbe an. Gerade dann, wenn auch für 5er Hero Instanzen über 3k DPS gefordert werden.
> Ich spiele schließlich zum Entspannen.



Es ist immer wieder faszinierend zu sehen in Heros, wie damagegeil mancher DD ist. Der Tank ist noch nichtmal am Mob, da knallen schon die ersten AEs los - sei es von Eule, Mage oder sonstwem. 
Einen Tank hab ich erlebt, der am liebsten gekotzt hätte über soviel Unverständnis und Damagegeilheit.

Zu BC Zeiten wären diese Vollhonks aus meiner Gruppe RAUSGEFLOGEN.. ohne Diskussion, ohne wenn und aber. Meine Spielzeit will ich STREßFREI verbringen und mich nicht mit solchen Torfköppen rumschlagen, die aus DPS Geilheit auf alles scheißen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Selbst mit 2.5k DPS ist man mehr als gut unterwegs in Naxx10 - die reichen vollkommen, man muss da nicht mit 10k aber null Spielverständnis rein. Solche Leute packe ich in Zukunft einfach nur noch auf die Ignore. Weil, guckt man sich deren Equip im Arsenal an, ists eh meist ein grünblauer der sich auf Kosten der andren 9 da drin equippen will. 
UND SOWAS FIND ICH MEHR ALS ASSIG !!!

Ich hab mir mit meinem Jäger die Mühen gemacht, Gear gesockelt / verzaubert, mich nach Skillungen und Rota umgesehen - andre stellen sich halt nach Naxx rein im grünen Gear und erwarten, das ihnen die phät äpixx in den Schoß fallen. 

Zu Zeiten von Kara / Gruul hätte der spätestens von unserm RL und MT auf die 12 bekommen - aber nicht zu knapp.  Wenn man heut einen frisch 80ger " ololol i am imba  " Mages mit zu Gruul nimmt, die wissen mit Maulgar nix anzufangen. Die haben zwar " irgendwann irgendwo " mal die Zauber gelernt, aber tanken können sie ihn trotzdem nicht.  Oder " vergessen " das Entfluchen bei Encountern.

Und wo diese " Ololapixx " Gesellschaft hinsteuert, bewies sehr eindrucksvoll ein 80ger DK im PdK / Ulduar Gear im Molten Core.
" die könn ale nix, da sin wir in 20 minuten durch " . Ich hab Tränen gelacht, als dieser " imbär " DK Tank am ersten Trash verreckte. 

Das sind die Leute, die im Spinnenviertel bei Maexxna keine Netze öffnen und einfach blöd mit aufn Boss kloppen, bzw ihren Arsch nicht hochkriegen bei Movement Encountern oder bei Kel die Skelette / Monströsitäten ignorieren, scheiss doch der Hund drauf das die auf die Heiler holzen. 

Und nochmal : DPS sind ( in meinen Augen ) nicht alles. Wer sich ernsthaft mit seiner Klasse auseinandersetzt, wird sehr schnell merken, das sie sehr vielseitig ist und man Gruppen damit wundervoll supporten kann.


----------



## Teysha (8. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Thema und leider stimme ich auch in den meisten Punkten zu. Allerdings finde ich noch schlimmer, dass viele Erfahrung vorraussetzen und so komme ich momentan überhaupt kein PdK zu Gesicht.

Doch nun mal zurück zum Thema. Ich spielte eine Magierin und das schon sehr lange. Mit MC fing alles an. Ich würde nicht soweit gehen und sagen, dass damals alles besser war, im Gegenteil. Damals im MC gab es keine "Exoten" a la Retri oder dergleichen. Sie wurden nur belächelt. Kaum Support - und CC war damals ebenfalls KEIN Thema. 
Mit ZG wurde es schon besser, Gegner waren Stunbar und man konnte sie verlangsamen. Und so entwickelte es sich immer weiter.

Am besten fand ich aber in BC die Heroics. Da war nichts mit zusammen ziehen und Bomben. Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an Arkatraz und zerschmetterte Hallen. DAS war noch eine Herausforderung. Ohne guten Einsatz der Fähigkeiten war man tot. 

Nun ist es so, dass einfach gebombt wird. Ich bemerkte sehr oft, dass einige Klassen zwar hohe DpS-Werte beim Bomben haben, aber auf einzelne Ziele extrem absacken. Ich hab nichts gegen DpS-Anforderungen, ich habe aber etwas gegen utopische! Immer dann, wenn extreme Werte ( 3k DpS für Hero ini ) gesucht werden, dann weiß ich, das Derjenige dann die niedrigen DpS der Anderen kompensieren muss.

Ich sag Euch, was einen guten DDler ausmacht, es ist die Summe von allem. Sowohl DpS, als auch Movement und Übersicht. 

Was auch sehr wichtig ist, ist die Vermeidung von Schaden. Mit meiner Magierin hab ich magische Vereinnahmung ( 80 auf alle Resis ) geskillt und nutze so oft es geht Feuerzauberschutz ( absorbiert Feuerschaden ) oder Frostzauberschutz wenn der Boss bzw der Encounter viel Frost oder Feuerschaden beinhaltet. Ich war bei Koralon mit 14k HP unbuffed und bin nie gestorben, aufgrund des Feuerzauberschutzes. Es geht alles, wenn man weiß wie.

Viele nutzen kaum noch ihre Fähigkeiten sinnvoll, was ich sehr schade finde. Und wenn man es doch macht, dann geht es unter in den Recount Posts... Was noch viel schlimmer ist. Am besten Ini's a la TdM wieder bringen, da war CC noch wirklich wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja, ich würde mich als guten DD bezeichnen, da decursen etc eine genau so hohe Priorität hat für mich wie Schaden an dem Boss XY. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich fehlerfrei bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich bin auch schon was älter und muss mein kleines Ego nicht über Recount vergrößern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Jüngeren ist es anscheinend anders, die brauchen sehr oft ein "kopptätscheln". Da stimme ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lebrown (8. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sehr geil geschrieben...
ich bin auch dd und habe etwas vergleichbares erst gestern bei ony25er erlebt ...*kopfschüttel*
vor phase zwei ( für alle die den boss nicht kennen, er hebt ab und ganze viele kleine non elite drachen kommen und müssen schnellstmöglich getötet werden) wurde deutlich gesagt: alle range dd AUßER die HUNTER gehen weiter auf ony ... alle anderen bomben die adds )
-> gesagt getan ... 2. phase geschafft , ony landet und der raid stirbt weil der tank sie nicht zur wand zieht ( keine kritik, kann immer mal passieren )
...
doch was nun folgte brachte mich zur TOLLWUT ... postet ein t8 equipter mage Recount ( ähnlich wie DMG-Meters ) , verweißt auf seine 10k dps und seine 11% schaden im gesamten raid ( die er nur durch den aoe geschafft hat ) und sagt: also an mir hat es nicht gelegen, kickt doch mal die unter 3k liegen, die können eh nichts! 
ich dacht mit platzt das hemd -.-
nunja scheinbar war ich nicht der einzige der so empfand und das geflame ging los... ende vom lied der raid hat sich aufgelöst und jeder ging seinen weg.



Wie die *Healdose* schon sagt , immer mehr leute wollen nur so viel dps wie möglich fahren und am meisten dmg machen um sich höher als alle anderen zu stellen ... ich habe nur noch wenig lust auf meinen shadow und meine 4k dps und freue mich schon wenn ich mein ganzes heal eq zusammen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße Crowse


-------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (8. Oktober 2009)

Tja, wenns euch nicht passt das leute anforderungen stellen, dann geht halt nicht mit.

Ich verlang auch bei Hero gruppen 4k DPS+, nicht weils nötig wäre, sondern weils dann 1. schneller geht und 2. das Wipe-Risko geringer ist (mehr Schaden  kürzere Kämpfe = geringeres Risiko).

Inner Gilde oder so sind mir DPS egal, da ziehn wir auch regelmäßig welche mit wenig DPS mit, aber ich seh nicht ein warum ich meine Freizeit dafür verschwenden soll indem ich low-dpsler mitneme, und dadurch ständig wipe.
Das kostet 1. Zeit und 2. Gold.


----------



## Fanto-WW (8. Oktober 2009)

Also euch verpissten Nahkämpfer sag ich nu eins...

Wir Caster haben alle Hände voll zu tun.. was tut ihr? ein Krieger im Nahkapf...bäm Dämatsch!

Ein Schurke im Nahkampf...bäm! Dämatsch!

Eine idioten-Klasse (DK) im Nahkampf...bäm! Dämätsch!


Eine Ach-wie-bin-ich-doch-rosa-Klasse (Paládin) .... bäm...Dämätsch!

Dabei habt ihr nützliche Talente wie Anstürmen..bla und blub... wärs für euch net einfacher einen aus der Frostfalle..oder sonst was zu befreien?

Nein da soll der blöde Hexer oder auch anderweitige Caster nach schauen...machen eh keinen keinen Dämätsch..haben die eh nur aus gutmütigkeit da, oder aber auch wegen div buffs und dem Seelenbrunnen oder auch wegen dem bequemen Transportmittel Portal und Beschörungsstein..


Mirt hats gereicht denn ich geh in keinem dieser besagten klassen on eine Inze, geschwige denn Schlachtzug ..lieber streite ich mich mit den Castern um die Items als dass ich einen von euch "Hach-wir-sind-Nahkäpfer-und-sowas-von-bevorzugt.." mitnehme, denn ihr gehört genervt und nicht der Hexer der euch mit seinem Tod, eines Fluchs belastet der auch euch das Leben kostet!

Thats my two Cents..


----------



## Sogul (8. Oktober 2009)

Kurz meine Meinung: (vorab: ich bin KEIN Recount-Poster) aber . . . 

. . . jede Klasse sollte das am besten können wofür sie da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! DDler müssen Schaden machen, je mehr desto besser, das ist einfach so und macht das Zusammenspiel in einer Gruppe leichter! Wenn aber auf Skill/Übersicht/CC etc. im PVE-Content verzichtet werden kann, weil man genauso gut die Bosse wegnuken kann, hat das Problem eine ganz andere Wurzel: die Spielemechanik! Also Blizz, ihr wisst was ihr zu tun habt . . .


----------



## Greshnak (8. Oktober 2009)

Super geschrieben!
Eine kleine Geschichte zum Thema:
In meiner Gilde streiten sich Prolliger T8-Krieger ("K") und der nette Level 66-DK (DK).
Angeblich hat K irgendwas mieses zu DK gesagt als er mit ihm eine 60er Ini geraidet hat. Jedenfalls eskalierte die Situation und ich wollte helfen. Der Gildenleiter meinte aber das wir DK einfach kicken sollen, also den dummen T8tler statt dem netten Kerl behalten.
Die Spieler werden eh nicht nach Freundlichkeit bewertet sondern nach DPS, je besseres Equip umso netter ist der Spieler.

Ich finde es aber super Raindog das dir der DPS nicht so wichtig ist wie dem Schami.


----------



## Anaamuu (8. Oktober 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Tja, wenns euch nicht passt das leute anforderungen stellen, dann geht halt nicht mit.
> 
> Ich verlang auch bei Hero gruppen 4k DPS+, nicht weils nötig wäre, sondern weils dann 1. schneller geht und 2. das Wipe-Risko geringer ist (mehr Schaden  kürzere Kämpfe = geringeres Risiko).
> 
> ...



Tja dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß mit dem Bodensatz der WoW Gesellschaft, die es " cool " finden, mit Recount zu prollen aber sonst gar nix auf der Pfanne haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wer wipen generell scheisse findet --> Abo kündigen, Hallenhalma spielen gehen. 

Solche Leute wie du kotzen mich sowas von dermassen an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3 Wipes und ihr verpisst euch. Da gibts von mir gratis ignore. 

Unsre Gilde hat heut Rubinleere gemacht - wir sind 10x gewipt.. und ?  Gab aus der Gildenbank anschließend 30 Gold für gemachten Erfolg... weil der echt bissl banane ist. 

Und ehrlich : lieber bin ich in einer Hero  mit " nur " 1.5k DPS drin und einem blau equippten Tank... als mit so einer Prollnase wie dir. 
Mit einem blauen Tank und 1.5k DPS muss man ja aufpassen, aber das überfordert dann ganz schnell --> daher auch der Wipe. Lieber brainafk " living bomb " spielen. * Augen verdreht *  dann is man auch in 20 Minuten durch... ich bin halt lieber 45 Minuten drin, bringt mir mehr Spielspaß als irgendwem halbafk auf follow hinterher zu wackeln und AEs zu spammen. 

DPS sind und werden mit Cataclysm ( hoffentlich ) nie alles sein.. 
Achja : vote für Verbot aller DPS Aufzeichner aka REcount und Co. um diesem Wahnsinn ein Ende zu  bereiten. 

Vote für kackschwere Inis mit 3erlei CC - am besten Humanoide Mobs, die mit 5% rennen gehen im 5er Pack.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2009)

Fanto-WW schrieb:


> Also euch verpissten Nahkämpfer sag ich nu eins...
> 
> Wir Caster haben alle Hände voll zu tun.. was tut ihr? ein Krieger im Nahkapf...bäm Dämatsch!
> 
> ...



Pass mal auf mein Freund sonst kriegste virtuell mal eins auf die Mütze...nicht von mir aber vielleicht von anderen Melees die nicht so begeistert darüber sind "verpisst" genannt zu werden!

Und vorsicht wie du über Palas redest...sonst gibts keine Heiler mehr und keine Tanks, denn dann ist das Mimimi und Rumgeflenne groß! 

*kopfschüttel* ab und zu fehlen mir die Worte bei manchen "Individuen"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (8. Oktober 2009)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Tja dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß mit dem Bodensatz der WoW Gesellschaft, die es " cool " finden, mit Recount zu prollen aber sonst gar nix auf der Pfanne haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tja, jedem seine eigene Meinung...

Wieso gehen eigendlich alle davon aus dass jeder der hohe DPS-Werte hat, gleichzeit keine Ahnung von CC usw. hat?

Ich fahr meine 5k Hero DPS, bin trotzdem immer wenn nötig am decursen, und Sheepen/Frosten, Interupten ist auch drin, alles nur ne Frage der Übung/Skill.


----------



## Anaamuu (8. Oktober 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Tja, jedem seine eigene Meinung...
> 
> Wieso gehen eigendlich alle davon aus dass jeder der hohe DPS-Werte hat, gleichzeit keine Ahnung von CC usw. hat?
> 
> Ich fahr meine 5k Hero DPS, bin trotzdem immer wenn nötig am decursen, und Sheepen/Frosten, Interupten ist auch drin, alles nur ne Frage der Übung/Skill.




Weil 80 %, die sich fröhlich auf ihre zwölf Millionen DPS stützen, meistens fröhlich AE spammen, während der Heiler 3 Adds am Hintern kleben hat.
Oder daueraggro ziehen und so unnötig den Heiler streßen. 
Gucke ich nämlich am Ende ins Recount, steht bei mir meistens : 
- Frost / Eiskältefalle
- Irreführung
- [beliebige andre Falle] 

Und ERST DANN meine Schadensschüsse.  Schau ich mir die andren an ( wie zB Pala, der kann decursen genau wie ein Magier, Druide und Priester ), seh ich ausser dem Heiler nichts.  Das sind nämlich genau die Klientel, die alle 5 Meter " ogog " brüllen und wenns ihnen zu langsam geht, schonmal selber pullen. " maht hinne, in 10 mins gibs essn " . Ohne Worte. 

Drauf angesprochen ( die Decurser Klassen ), warum sie keine Reinigung / Gift aufheben / oder whatever gemacht haben.... was kommt als Standardantwort : 
- Kostet Zeit ( die 2 Sekunden... ATOMLOL !!  ) 
- kostet DPS
- [insert beliebige blöde Ausrede ]

Und das sind genau die Kandidaten, die dann zu 99% den Wipe verschulden - aber fröhlich Recount posten nach jeder Trashgruppe. Sorry, aber no comment.

Ich würde auch meine 2.5k DPS buffed fahren - wenn mir das Wohl meines Gruppenheilers nicht am Herzen liegen würde. Im Gegensatz zu dieser Klientel kann ich nämlich mal getrost auf 200 DPS scheissen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Heros sind sogar mit 1k schaffbar, man braucht dazu keine Ulduar Gear Leute, sondern einfach ein wenig Hirn.... was ich bei diesem " Bodensatz " oft genug vermisse.


----------



## advanced08 (8. Oktober 2009)

Fanto-WW schrieb:


> Also euch verpissten Nahkämpfer sag ich nu eins...
> 
> Wir Caster haben alle Hände voll zu tun.. was tut ihr? ein Krieger im Nahkapf...bäm Dämatsch!
> 
> ...



lol geil 

nur mal so ein nahkampf dd der nur bäm dämätsch macht ist kein richtiger dd .. genau wie ein fernkampf dd der nur bäm dämätsch macht ....

da sind als richtiger dd noch viel mehr aufgaben .... 

btw was ist besser wenn 3 nahkämpfer zum range laufen um ihn aus einer frostfalle zu befreien oder 

und zurücklaufen .... oder 3 fernkämpfer cast abrechen und einen feuerball o.ä aufs target hauen ?? der range muss sich ja nichtmal zurück laufen ....

und bleibt chille mille auf einen platz stehen ... das ist allgemein eigentlich nur für den raid gut und wird in der regel vom raidleiter angesagt ...


----------



## Ch4zer (8. Oktober 2009)

*Ich habe mir mal ein paar Seiten angeschaut und finde zum Teil schwer verständlich was diverse Leute hier für einen Müll zusammenschreiben...
Mal ein paar Zitate und Richtigstellungen, es ist zwar viel aber lest es euch ruhig mal durch falls ihr manche Meinungen meiner Vorposter in diesem Thread teilt, oder falls ihr diverse Aussagen hinterfragt weil ihr erkennt wie schwachsinnig sie sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
So dann werde ich mal ein paar Zitate erwähnen die man einfach nicht unkommentiert lassen kann:



			
				Romira schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wer das hinter sich hat wird bei einer Gruppen/Raidsuche niemals nach DPS fragen oder zu wenig DPS in Frage stellen, wenn derjenige einfach seinen job macht und seine Charakterfähigkeiten einsetzt.



Und *woher willst du wissen ob derjenige seinen Job macht? Kannst du nunmal nicht beurteilen wenn du ihn nicht kennst.* Deswegen ist ja nur die Frage nach den DPS notwendig um den Spieler halbwegs einschätzen zu können.




			
				Herr schrieb:
			
		

> 2. ch4zer pdc hero sin die bosse mit einer guten gruppe auch ohne cc zu schaffen, allerdings hoffe ich das cc effekte in den 3 neuen 5 man instanzen von 3.3 nötiger werden



PDC hc (5er ini) ist nen Witz. Ich rede von *PDOK (PDK hc = 10er bzw 25er Raid)* Da ist guter CC notwendig. Kannst dir sicher sein das ich die Dinge so meine wie ichs sage. Bin in der zweitbesten Gilde auf unserem Realm (Nach For teh Horde, die im worldranking immerhin unter den top 5 sind!) und weiß wovon ich rede. *Wie gesagt, mit PDOK meine ich Prüfung des obersten Kreuzfahrers den 10er / 25er hc Raid und nicht die erbärmliche 5er Ini Prüfung des Champions!*

Raindog, lass dich von den zum teil dämlichen Kommentaren von so manchen Ahnungslosen hier nicht verwirren ( bei der Gelegenheit Gruss an dich, Hering!). 




			
				TorbenR schrieb:
			
		

> Dann machen die bei dir was falsch smile.gif Meiner macht mehr als 3,7 ^^ Ok kommt halt auch auf den Ort an in Heros sind die Mobs meistens zu schnell down biggrin.gif in Raids kommts hin.



Bei dem von Raindog beschriebenen Shamie handelt es sich um nen lvl 77er, kannst erst ab level 80 in Nordend heros, das weißte sicher aber dann ist dir auch klar das du den DMG nicht mit 80ern vergleichen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			
				Brimbor schrieb:
			
		

> Die einen sagen es liegt an der Trefferwertung die anderen an der Skillung die dritten an der Rota hab schon eine Skillung erhahltenr von jemand der 2300 dps fährt und ene trefferwertung von 16 hat was ihc leider net weiss ob % pder zahl meine Trefferwerrung beläuft sich momentan auf 403
> 
> Neulich sagte mir ein SChadwo vergiss die Trefferwertung auche lieber auf krit und zaubermacht Trefferwertung ist das letze.
> Die mit der Trefferwertung sagen mir schau du kannst 1000 krit haben solang dein Schaden net durchgeht null dmg



Ich selbst habe keinen Shadow aber einige Tipps kann ich dir allgemein geben. Das Wichtigste bei jeder Casterklasse ist das du am Hitcap bist (Bei Mages 17%, durch den Support von Shadows oder Eulen bekommste +3%hit, also brauchste als Shadow schonmal 3% weniger). Was bringen dir die tollsten Werte an Spell, Crit oder Haste wenn du keinen cast durchbekommst weil du immer verfehlst? Nichts! Also oberste Priorität ist das Hitcpa zu erreichen, danach kannst du dich auf die anderen Werte konzentrieren. Im Buffed Klassentreffen sind einige gute Artikeln zu Shadowpriests wenn du dich informieren magst. 
Allgemein ist aber zu sagen das Shadows zur Zeit ziemlich wenig DMG fahren im vergleich zu anderen Klassen, selbst unsere t9.5 equipten Shadows machen nur 4-5k DPS in unseren 25er Raids, wenn man dagegen mit unseren Mages vergleicht, die im Schnitt 7k+DPS fahren ists ziemlich wenig.




			
				Brannys schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe einen 80er Mage mit drei T9 Teilen. Was DPS betrifft, da gibt es eine Besonderheit.
> 
> In unterschiedlichen Inis und Schlachtzügen ist bei mir die DPS-Zahl auch verschieden. Ich kann also nicht andauernd sagen " hey, ich habe 4,5K DPS".
> Je nach Buffs und Gruppe wanderd das zwischen 2.5K und 4.8K DPS. Dann haste einen Pala als Tank mit 38K Gesundheit und noch jemanden mit mindestens 30K Gesundheit und dann sind meine DPS schon mal weniger als sonst.
> ...



Sry Brannys aber an deinem post merkt man das du leider wenig Ahnung von deiner Klasse und WoW hast. *Die HP eines Tanks sind zu 100% unerheblich für deinen DMG bzw. deine DPS.* Des Weiteren sind bei einem Tank die DPS scheißegal, da zählen die TPS, also wieviel Aggro er aufbaut. Grade du als Arkanmage solltest keine Probleme haben, 40%aggroreduce geskillt, Spiegelbilder und unsichtbarkeit sind alles Hilfen. Wenn du mal in Raids schaust erlebst du selten das nen Tank in 25er die 3k DPS auch nur ankratzt (dudutanks ausgenommen). 
Wenn du wissen willst was man auf das Equip verzauberst und sockelst: Das hängt von deiner Skillung und deinem Equip ab. als erstes musst du das Hitcap erreichen (beim Mage 17%. Als Arkanmage kannst du 6% skillen, also brauchst du noch 11%, wenn du (wie zum Beispiel ich bei meinem Mage) normal raidest und von Hitsupport in Form einer Eule oder eines Shadows ausgehst brauchste also min. 8%, wobie du in der lage sein musst auf 11% zu kommen falls kein support vorhanden ist. ich tausche zB ein trinket aus wenn kein support da ist und bin wieder am cap). Informier dich im Klassentreffen, gibt genügend mehr oder weniger gute Artikel, dauert zu lang und ist zu facettenreich alles aufzuzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Außerdem: Magier wurden im Patch 3.2.2 gebufft!!! Lies dir halt mal die Patchnotes durch bevor du son Mist verzapfst *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Brannys schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Arcan Mage.
> Ab dem vierten T9 Teil soll Feuermage besser sein, aber erstens bin ich noch nicht so weit und zum anderen hat mir das auch noch keiner bestätigt.



Schon wieder völliger *Schwachsinn*! Wenn du den t8(!) 4er Bonus hast ist feuer noch besser, sobald du den t8 4er Bonus hast ist Arkanmage besser. Lies dir halt einfach die Setboni durch, allein durch logisches denken kommt man doch drauf das Feuer nur wegen dem t8 4er bonus gut war, sobald der wegfällt lohnts nicht.



			
				Skelettkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> @Ch4zer:
> Wieso sollte man in PDOK10ner CC bei den Champions brauchen?
> Hatten wir nie, werden wir nie.
> DPS ist im 10ner vielleicht bei Boss 1,2 (wegen den Portalen) und 5 relevant.
> Gerade die Twins lassen sich problemlos auch zu 8t schaffen (sprich 2 Tanks 3 Heals und 3 DDs).



Wenn du im PDOK nicht CCst bekommste die nicht down weil die die Heiler fisten und was schlimmer ist, die heilen sich selbst viel zu hoch. Wir nehmen nur DDs mit die mehr als 5k+ DPS haben, wir wollen schließlich Tributrun und es nicht mit aAch und Krach schaffen, da können wir sicher sein da wir die PDOKs mit unseren Mains nur gildenintern gehen. Die Valkyr Twins spielste halt einfach herunter, aber wenn da der dmg auf die Schilde nicht reicht, heilen die sich hoch, dann gehts auch nicht. Bei den von dir erwähnten Bossen 1 (wegen enrage) 2 (wegen portalen und vulkanen) und 5 (because of enrage again ;/) haste ja schon erkannt das dmg wichtig ist. Bei den Fraction Champions ists halt auch wichtig dmg zu machen und vor allem zu CCn sonst bekommste die nicht down weil sie sich hochheilen.




Soooo......

Weiter als Seite 3 habe ich mal nicht gelesen da ich momentan das Gefühl habe einen kompletten Roman verfasst zu haben, alles in dem Versuch die geißtigen Ergüsse von so manchen völlig Unwissenden hier richtigzustellen weil wir dem Threadverfasser ja helfen wollen und nicht nur Mist erzählen möchten.

Für so manche Leute hier: *Bevor ihr eure Vermutungen hier reinschreibt, informiert euch doch mal über eure Klassen und das generelle Gameplay damit ihr mit fundierten Meinungen konstruktiv weiterhelfen könnt*, anstatt durch Schwachsinn solche Diskussionen aufzuhalten, Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe ich konnte so einiges klarstellen, in ein paar Tagen schaue ich mal wieder rein, um mir noch mehr von so manchem zu lesen, wenn auch nur um mich über Menschen zu amüsieren die versuchen ihre Unkenntnis versuchen als Wissen weiterzugeben anstatt sich mal zu informieren und dadurch wirklich Wissen übers Spiel zu erlangen. Solchen leuten ist dann auch nur schwer zu helfen ;>

Gruss Cylàya


----------



## Artherk (9. Oktober 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Tja, wenns euch nicht passt das leute anforderungen stellen, dann geht halt nicht mit.
> 
> Ich verlang auch bei Hero gruppen 4k DPS+, nicht weils nötig wäre, sondern weils dann 1. schneller geht und 2. das Wipe-Risko geringer ist (mehr Schaden  kürzere Kämpfe = geringeres Risiko).
> 
> ...




na klar du bist ja auch mit 10 k dps auf die welt geplumpst oder? Manchen leuten ist wohl echt der t9 helm zu eng wie... ES GIBT IMMER LEUTE DIE NOCH NICHT LANGE 80 sin kapiert ihr das nicht? ihr wart auch mal klein hattet nich so viel dps kein gutes equip etc etc aber das vergessen solche leute wie du offensichtlich oft... jetz kommt dann von dir ja dann soll er sichs doch für marken kaufen... zonk wiederspruch wenn alle hero inis nur für 4k dps + sin, wenn lauter so vollhonks wie du rumrennen... dann kommt das argument soll er sichs craften... die paar teile reißen einen net über 4 k dps. Ach und zu dem argument gold.. soviel wie ich gelesen hab bist du ja ein zomfg ololol mega magier  da is das rüssi reppen ja soooooooooooooooooo teuer bei stoff... man manche leute sind einfach nur ego schweine... 
tststs
und durch egos geht die welt zugrunde...


----------



## Pit99 (9. Oktober 2009)

das schreibt er auch nciht... er meint nur dass er nur mit nem hohen standard random geht - in der gilde nimmt er auch die frisch 80 er mit zum zu equippen wie ich das so gelesen hab


----------



## Artherk (9. Oktober 2009)

und wo is da der unterschied? sollen die anderen leute dann in der unkenntlichkeit rumdümpeln nur weil so rütli schüler meinen random geh ich nicht unter 4 k dps?
verdammtes dps gefrage.. bei raids lass ichs mir ja eingehen aber bei heros? ne niemals


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (9. Oktober 2009)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder faszinierend zu sehen in Heros, wie damagegeil mancher DD ist. Der Tank ist noch nichtmal am Mob, da knallen schon die ersten AEs los - sei es von Eule, Mage oder sonstwem.
> Einen Tank hab ich erlebt, der am liebsten gekotzt hätte über soviel Unverständnis und Damagegeilheit.
> 
> Zu BC Zeiten wären diese Vollhonks aus meiner Gruppe RAUSGEFLOGEN.. ohne Diskussion, ohne wenn und aber. Meine Spielzeit will ich STREßFREI verbringen und mich nicht mit solchen Torfköppen rumschlagen, die aus DPS Geilheit auf alles scheißen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
> ...




Du sprichst mir wahrlich aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## handzumgrus (9. Oktober 2009)

es spielt ja auch jeder das gleiche, für jede Klasse scheints nur mehr jene Skillung zu geben die am meisten dps fährt,
deswegen gibts nur mehr :  Arkanmages, Destrohexer, Blut-Dks usw


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (9. Oktober 2009)

Mal eine wage Theorie meinerseits... vllt. will Blizzard mit dem DPS-Wahn ja dem Tank und Heilermangel entgegenwirken xD .

Hab jetzt auch schon von einigen Shadow-Priests gelesen, dass sie keinen Bock mehr haben stur DPS zu machen und sich jetzt Heal-Equip farmen ^^ . Vllt werden in Zukunft ja alle Hybrid-Klassen zu Tanks und Heilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## RegokGer (9. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> na klar du bist ja auch mit 10 k dps auf die welt geplumpst oder? Manchen leuten ist wohl echt der t9 helm zu eng wie... ES GIBT IMMER LEUTE DIE NOCH NICHT LANGE 80 sin kapiert ihr das nicht? ihr wart auch mal klein hattet nich so viel dps kein gutes equip etc etc aber das vergessen solche leute wie du offensichtlich oft... jetz kommt dann von dir ja dann soll er sichs doch für marken kaufen... zonk wiederspruch wenn alle hero inis nur für 4k dps + sin, wenn lauter so vollhonks wie du rumrennen... dann kommt das argument soll er sichs craften... die paar teile reißen einen net über 4 k dps. Ach und zu dem argument gold.. soviel wie ich gelesen hab bist du ja ein zomfg ololol mega magier  da is das rüssi reppen ja soooooooooooooooooo teuer bei stoff... man manche leute sind einfach nur ego schweine...
> tststs
> und durch egos geht die welt zugrunde...




... 1. Soll sich halt jeder Gruppen für seinen Equipstandart suchen.

Oder motzt ihr beim Fußball auch wenn die inner 1. Liga keine Neulinge mitspielen lassen? die haben ja auch alle mal angefangen...

Abgesehen davon: Es geht hier nur um Random, wie oben schon gesagt ists mir inner Gilde bzw. bei Leuten die ich kenne (auch wenn ich nur mal mit denen in ner Inze war und sie als nett empfunden habe) da was ganz andres wegen DPS, die sind mir dann relativ egal, es geht aber um RND-Gruppen wo ich einfach nur schnell durch die Inze will um mir meine Marken zu holen, und da will ich einfach nur schnell durch und keinen Spaß haben.

80% Des Servers sind unter 4k DPS, was spricht also dagegen das die sich ihre Gruppen zusammenstellen, und die 4k+ seperat davon?


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (9. Oktober 2009)

Fanto-WW schrieb:


> Also euch verpissten Nahkämpfer sag ich nu eins...
> 
> Wir Caster haben alle Hände voll zu tun.. was tut ihr? ein Krieger im Nahkapf...bäm Dämatsch!
> 
> ...




Auch Melees können durchaus ihren Support leisten.
So können Krieger, Schurken und Palas z.B. Casts unterbrechen, Palas haben die Möglichkeit Krankheiten und Gifte zu entfernen, DKs können mit ihrem Griff Caster-Mobs an den Tank ziehe, um jetzt nur mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.

Die Frage ist letztendlich, ob der Spieler hinter der Klasse auch dementsprechend seine Fähigkeiten ausnutzt. Bei den Castern kenne ich auch mehr als genug Spieler, die einfach nur stur ihren DMG rausknallen.

Und dass Melees bevorzugte DD-Klassen sind kann ich für meinen Teil so nicht unterschreiben. Ich nehme lieber Caster mit (wenn sie denn ordentlich gespielt werden), denn diese hauen auch perversen Schaden raus und bringen auch die Buffs mit, dir mir persönlich am liebsten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber ich streite nicht ab, dass es durchaus Gruppen gibt, in denen das zutrifft, was du schilderst. Aber pauschalisieren sollte man das nicht ^^ .


----------



## Tünnemann72 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hm mein Senf dazu:

Wie hier schon andere schrieben, besteht ein guter DD aus mehr als nur dem rohen Schaden. Ein gewisses Movement und Aufmerksamkeit für möglicherweise eingesponnene Gruppenmitglieder sollten auch vorhanden sein. Und es mag auch zutreffen, dass es eine bestimmte Sorte Spieler gibt, die Anfällig für DPS- Wahn sind. Aber ich denke auch, dass Blizz an der momentanen Situation viel Anteil geleistet hat. Denn aufgrund des Umstandes, dass ich mich über Marken gleichwelcher Art nahezu vollständig episch equippen kann, führt dazu, dass die Leute eine Ini nicht mehr spielen, sondern nur noch abfarmen möchten. Natürlich kann man sich mit Gleichgesinnten diesem Trend widersetzen und gemütlich taktisch vorgehen, den Char mit all seinen Facetten ausreizen und am Ende wahrscheinlich sogar das angenehmere Spielerlebnis haben. Das Problem ist nur, das man solche Leute kaum noch findet. Da heisst es dann im Gruppensuchchannel nur:" Suchen 2 DDs für schnellen Markenrun in  diversen Heroinis". Na da weis ich genau, dass dort nur durchgebombt und durchgerusht wird. Also mein Vorschlag wäre, die Attraktivität der Marken ein wenig zu drosseln oder die Instanzen so zu gestalten, dass ein durchrushen sehr schwierig oder sogar unmöglich wird.


----------



## Das Mädchen ohne Augen (9. Oktober 2009)

_"Wieviel DPS machst du so?"_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die beliebte Frage sagt doch meist mehr mehr über denjenigen aus, der sie stellt, als über den, der sie beantworten soll. 

Bislang habe ich mich erfolgreich einer ernsthaften Entgegnung verweigert. Ebenso irgendwelchen obskuren "Equipchecks" auf Bankdächern und öffentlichen Plätzen. 

Beides für mich Indizien die das Loser-Vorwarnsystem rot aufleuchten lassen. Spieler, die mir sympathisch sind, erkennen gute wie nette Spieler am Geruch, werfen einen unauffälligen Blick in die Armory oder wissen, dass sie jedweden individuellen DMG-Totalausfall durch andere fähige Mitspieler kompensieren können.

Lustigerweise sind auch freche Antworten auf die DPS-Frage meist kein Hindernis für einen Invite. Egal, ob "Was ist das? DPS?", "780... bei bossen auch 1200!" oder "Mehr als du". Vermutlich liegt das daran, dass sich die DPS-Frager, Equip-Checker und "Kann jmd mal Recount posten?"-Nerver meist selbst auf den hinternen Rängen des Egometers wiederfinden und das tief in ihrem Herzen auch meist vorher schon ahnen. 

Meine Meinung: Lieber einen netten Total-Noob irgendwo mit durchziehen, der mal ein toller Mitspieler wird, statt so eine Stressbacke 5 min. zu ertragen.

BEWARE OF THE EQUIP CHECKERS!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sorgus (9. Oktober 2009)

witzigerweise wird nur nachm dps bzw. +dmg gefragt......oft genug passiert dass wir heiler frdl. ausm kora raid entfernen mussten, weil sie einfach nicht heiln konnten. genauso ist es mir schon zig ml passiert, dass sogenannte "ich bin imba equipter dd" leute, einfach nix gebacken bekommen haben. ich erinnere mich dann immer gern an die zeit zurück , als man noch mit blau/grün equipten leuten sonstwas geschafft hat, weil man einfach wusste, die leute wissen was sie tun.

und wenn ich grp leader bin, und einer meint, er müsste nachm 1. boss in vf hc sein penis-meter posten.....kick...und zu 4. weiter^^ viele scheinen immer zu vergessen, dass es dds wie sand am meer gibt.


genauso verzichte ich, wenn möglich, auf dks als dds (als tank sowieso), weil die chance einfach zu gering ist, dass jemand dahintersitzt dern plan hat.





so hat halt jeder seine vorurteile, wird sich auch nix daran ändern.





btw. ich spiele vorrangig heiler klassen,habe aber auch dds und nen tank. ausser nen dk...die sind mir irgendwie zu....jo


----------



## BigDaemon (9. Oktober 2009)

sorgus schrieb:


> genauso verzichte ich, wenn möglich, auf dks als dds (als tank sowieso), weil die chance einfach zu gering ist, dass jemand dahintersitzt dern plan hat.
> 
> so hat halt jeder seine vorurteile, wird sich auch nix daran ändern.
> 
> btw. ich spiele vorrangig heiler klassen,habe aber auch dds und nen tank. ausser nen dk...die sind mir irgendwie zu....jo



Sorry wenn ich dir da jetz widersprechen muss, aber ich spiele u.a. selbst nen DK-Tank.
Und mal abgesehn von Pala-Tanks die in Naxx oftmals Aggro-Vorteile (Untote und so) haben, bin ich aggromäßig immer extrem gut dabei!
Ich bestreite NICHT das ein Großteil der DK-Spieler einfach nur Kids sind die keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse haben ("lol der fängt mit 55 an und sieht cool pöse aus"), aber ich kenne neben mir auch einige die den DK wirklich ernsthaft, gut und mit allen verfügbaren Mitteln spielen!

Leute, hört doch endlich mal auf immer alles zu pauschalisieren!! Auf DPS-Pauschalisierung schimpft ihr hier, aber anhand der Klasse wollt ihr ausmachen ob der Spieler gut ist?? *Kopfschüttel*
Es gibt gute und schlechte DK-Tanks, genauso wie es fähige und unfähige Pala/Krieger/Druiden-Tanks gibt.....kenne durchaus auch in den 3 letztgenannten Klassen Spieler die ich als Tank nie mitnehmen würde da sie keine Ahnung haben was man macht, sollte ein Mob tatsächlich mal ausbrechen etc.


----------



## Karius (9. Oktober 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ein sehr extremes Beispiel. Und doch: Der DPS-Wahnsin läßt die DDler scheinbar nach und nach verdummen...



Der war bestimmt schon so, bevor er anfing DD zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (9. Oktober 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Es geht hier nur um Random, wie oben schon gesagt ists mir inner Gilde bzw. bei Leuten die ich kenne (auch wenn ich nur mal mit denen in ner Inze war und sie als nett empfunden habe) da was ganz andres wegen DPS, die sind mir dann relativ egal, es geht aber um RND-Gruppen wo ich einfach nur schnell durch die Inze will um mir meine Marken zu holen, und da will ich einfach nur schnell durch und keinen Spaß haben.




Mal so 'ne Frage... wenn du durch die Instanzen gehst ohne Spaß haben zu wollen, warum spielst du dann überhaupt WoW. Ich dachte bei einem Spiel geht es um den Spaßfaktor?!

Und ob jetzt eine Instanz Wie Azjol Nerub 15 oder 20 Minuten dauert, das ist doch sowas von Latte! Wenn sich jemand schon wegen 5 Minuten seiner Lebenszeit aufregt, kann ich das absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Solche Probleme möchte ich nicht haben.


----------



## RegokGer (9. Oktober 2009)

Spaß machen Raids und PvP, Inzen sind einfach nur zum Equip aufbessern da.

Bzw. Es macht nen unterschied ob du 25min in der Inze bist, oder sie in 12min duchbombst.


----------



## sorgus (9. Oktober 2009)

BigDaemon schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich dir da jetz widersprechen muss, aber ich spiele u.a. selbst nen DK-Tank.
> Und mal abgesehn von Pala-Tanks die in Naxx oftmals Aggro-Vorteile (Untote und so) haben, bin ich aggromäßig immer extrem gut dabei!
> Ich bestreite NICHT das ein Großteil der DK-Spieler einfach nur Kids sind die keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse haben ("lol der fängt mit 55 an und sieht cool pöse aus"), aber ich kenne neben mir auch einige die den DK wirklich ernsthaft, gut und mit allen verfügbaren Mitteln spielen!




wie gesagt, die chance leute wie dich für ne grp zu finden ist verschwindend gering, und du wirst selbst wissen , das nicht jeder mit nem dk automatisch tanken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...und da nehm ich liebern kollege oder tank selbst als dass ich dann 8wie schon passiert) vorm ersten boss..den tank austauschen muss



und zum dps nochmal, am ende bleibts eh am heiler+tank gespann hängen , ob der boss down geht , oder nicht.


----------



## Artherk (9. Oktober 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Spaß machen Raids und PvP, Inzen sind einfach nur zum Equip aufbessern da.
> 
> Bzw. Es macht nen unterschied ob du 25min in der Inze bist, oder sie in 12min duchbombst.




omg du hast dann ja ganze 13 min deines wertvollen lebens verschwendet ohhh du armer... du bist noch nicht solang dabei oder? weil ich kann mich noch dran erinnern als man mit random gruppen noch so richtig spaß in inzen hatte(ja es ist lang her ich weiß)
Aber wozu spielst du wow du kannst mir nicht sagen das du jeden tag raids und pvp machst.:. wär ja auch langweilig ... ich find ja sowieso dieses doofe markengedöns so richtig abartig... weil früher hat man sich halt ein 2. loch gefreut wenn man endlich ein besseres item gefunden hatte... und heute inze inze inze... oh ich hab genug marken... eintauschen inze inze inze.. gähn langweilig


----------



## Klirk (9. Oktober 2009)

Das ganze Problem liegt doch einfach daran, dass leute die in einer Gilde raiden und sich guten dmg sowie auch gute healer, tank gewohnt sind keinen Bock haben in irgend ner mittelmässigen rnd Gruppe stundenlang zu wipen.
Ein raider verlangt auch von der rnd Gruppe mehr als ein Gelegenheitsspieler. Das sind 2 Welten die aufeinander prallen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann auch verstehen wenn man für AK nur gut equipte Leute sucht sonst wird der Ausflug nach Tausendwinter wieder einmal teuer und vor allem zeitraubend.

Auf 60 war man entweder in ner Raid-Gilde und hat den Content gecleart oder man war Gelegenheitszocker und hat MC noch nie von innen gesehen hat. Heutzutage raiden alle weil man ja die T-Sets nachgeschmissen bekommt. Auch ein casual kann full t8,5 equiped sein ohne auch nur die geringste Raiderfahrung zu haben.

Das DPS Problem liegt bei der ganzen "casual-politik" die Blizz im mom fördert.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (9. Oktober 2009)

Was erwartest du auf level 74-77 in einer 5-Mann-Instanz nonheroic? Solche Leute triffst du nicht mehr, wenn du Ulduar Hardmodes oder PdoK raidest, weil die Leute entweder nicht so weit kommen oder sich bis dahin weiterentwickelt haben.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (9. Oktober 2009)

Das schrieb:


> _"Wieviel DPS machst du so?"_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du hast Anub auf hero in vier wochen noch nicht down


----------



## RegokGer (9. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> omg du hast dann ja ganze 13 min deines wertvollen lebens verschwendet ohhh du armer... du bist noch nicht solang dabei oder? weil ich kann mich noch dran erinnern als man mit random gruppen noch so richtig spaß in inzen hatte(ja es ist lang her ich weiß)
> Aber wozu spielst du wow du kannst mir nicht sagen das du jeden tag raids und pvp machst.:. wär ja auch langweilig ... ich find ja sowieso dieses doofe markengedöns so richtig abartig... weil früher hat man sich halt ein 2. loch gefreut wenn man endlich ein besseres item gefunden hatte... und heute inze inze inze... oh ich hab genug marken... eintauschen inze inze inze.. gähn langweilig




Also um genau zu sein spiel ich seid 2005, nur wieso soll ich in inzen gehen um mich über bessere Items zu freuen wenn dort nichts "besseres" dropt?

Bzw. zum Thema raiden: wenn man was erreichen will kann man keine Rücksicht auf noch nicht so gute Spieler nemen, spätestens bei Pdok 25 ists schluss mit Mitschleifen, dann wird das nemlich nichts wenn nicht jeder das Maximale aus seinem Char rausholt.


----------



## MoVedder (9. Oktober 2009)

Das schrieb:


> _"Wieviel DPS machst du so?"_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, d.h. so viel wie, wenn du auf dem Server Frostwolf spielen würdest, du im grunde genommen mit bestenfalls PDC 5er eq rumlaufen würdest.

Wenn du Spaß dran hast, na dann have fun.

Edit: Vor 3 Tagen war ich auf fun mit Gilde Ulduar, und wir hatten 2 randoms dabei, einer davon healer fasst full T9.5 eq, und acm auf 9000 plus.

Und was hat der so gehealt? : 1,3k hps. Und wer ist standartmäßig als erstes immer gestorben? : Er.

NOCH, ist skill>eq in WOW, obwohl natürlich mit gutem EQ, und auch IQ, die Sache natürlicher vereinfacht wird.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (9. Oktober 2009)

Na so Unrecht hat das Mädchen ohne Augen nicht.


----------



## Tomratz (16. Oktober 2009)

So ganz kann ich den DPS-Wahnsinn auch nicht begreifen, das kann aber daran liegen, 
dass ich die ganze Zeit als Heiler unterwegs war und für mich die Gesamtperformance 
einer Gruppe wichtig war bzw. die Möglichkeiten, den Laden am Leben zu halten.

Ja, auch da ist DPS nicht unwichtig, aber was nützt mir ein DD, der einmal kräftig
hinhaut, dabei dem Tank die Aggro klaut und dann mit nem eingefangenen Crithit
von nem Boss das zeitliche segnet?, rein gar nichts, der hat dann vielleicht mit
seinem einen Crit 5,5 oder 6k Damage fabriziert, aber bei nem Boss mit 1,6 Mio.
HP sind das dann wohl eher die vielgerühmten "Peanuts", da ist mir dann ein DD,
der kontinuierlich seinen Damage bringt und noch lebt, wenn der Boss fällt, wesentlich
lieber.

Einfache Rechnung (Werte mal völlig aus der Luft gegriffen aber durchaus vorstellbar:

Ultraroxxorbeierstembosshitschontoter DD hat ne DPS von 7K, Gesamtdamage auch 7K

Achsoschlechterwegenskillaberüberlebender DD hat ne DPS von 3K und ne Gesamt-
damage von sagen wir mal "nur" 80 K

Wer ist da besser oder hat der Gruppe/dem Raid mehr geholfen?

Ich bin gerade auch dabei, nen DD hochzuspielen und ertappe mich tatsächlich dabei,
dass ich Recount ständig anhabe, das mach ich aber, weil ich meinen Char besser
verstehen und spielen lernen will, d.h. ich probiere verschiedene Rotas an den jeweils
gleichen Mobs aus und mache mir Gedanken, warum die eine Rota besser ist als die
andere, warum mit dem einen (leider noch grünen) Item bessere Werte rauskommen
als bei dem anderen.

Stures DPS-Abfragen ist einfach nur dumm, es kann jedoch Hinweise auf skill oder 
so geben.

Wenn ich dran denke, dass (ich weiss nicht ob es in diesem Thread war) schon von 80ern
geschrieben wurde, die in Burg hero grad mal 1,1k DPS haben, dann hab ich anderer-
seits schon Verständnis für manchen Gruppen-/Raidleiter, dass er nur Leute mit vieeeeel
DPS haben will. Immer nach dem Motto, wenn er schon seinen Char nicht spielen kann, 
Schaden macht er wenigstens.

just my 2cents


----------



## Sibanti (16. Oktober 2009)

Klirk schrieb:


> Heutzutage raiden alle weil man ja die T-Sets nachgeschmissen bekommt. Auch ein casual kann full t8,5 equiped sein ohne auch nur die geringste Raiderfahrung zu haben.



Quatsch mit gammeliger soße.

Raider 1 bis 5 Bosseruns  Ony, AL usw, hat t8,5 teil

Causal  bis zu 60 Bossruns, mit mehr oder weniger guten Spielern.

Raider 1-5 Bosse 1 t 9,5  Teil bei Stammgruppen

Causal biss zu 160 Bosskills in Hero inis  bis er das T9,5 Teil bekommt. da wird fast ausschließlich Random gespielt.

Ergo, Raider sind faule Spieler die nicht gebacken bekommen und sich die Teil hinterein schieben lassen.

Causals sind Ausdauerden fleißige  Spieler die sich  ihre  Teile wirklich erarbeiten.


----------



## _delarus_ (16. Oktober 2009)

um auf die grundaussage des TE's zurückzukommen, ein DD der kein schaden macht ist unbrauchbar, ob er jetzt movement drauf hat, leute decurst oder sonst was nützliches tut... wenn jmd begründen kann wieso so ein dd trotzdem brauchbar ist, soll er doch bitte argumente vorbringen.

und wieso sprechen alle die solche vergleiche machen wie der TE immer von leuten, die extrem viel schaden machen aber immer tot sind nach 5 sekunden oder mit ihren imba dps zahlen vom recount rumposten im chat usw??

wieso schiebt ihr die in die gleiche schublade wie andere dd's die guten schaden machen aber wissen wie sie ihre aggro unter kontrolle bringen, die wissen wann man mal der gruppe helfen muss, sich bewegen muss oder sonstige aktionen durchführen muss, welche zu einem erfolg sprich bosskill führen?


um zum punkt zu kommen "lieber einer der kein schaden macht aber ein netter typ ist, als ein kotzbrocken der reinhaut":

es gibt zwei sorten von spielern.. die einen wollen das spiel auf ihre weise geniessen, haben keine all zu hohen ziele die sie erreichen wollen und legen wert darauf, nette leute im spiel kennen zu lernen. aber was ist mit den leuten die was erreichen wollen? die den aktuellen raidcontent clearen wollen? vllt sogar ein server oder worldfirstkill abstauben wollen? die können keine rücksicht auf nette "lowbobs" nehmen, weil sie sonst ihr ziel, welches sie in diesem spiel erreichen wollen nicht schaffen.


dann noch was zu der dps frage vor dem invite.. wenn ich mal einen raid für ak, pdk oder sonst was aufmache frage ich auch nicht nach der dps, wisst ihr wieso? weil 1. dps zahlen kann man sich ausdenken 2. wenn mich 2 der gleichen klassen anwhispern mit 3.5k und 4k dps dann würde man logischerweise den mit 4k nehmen oder? nein genau darauf kann man halt nicht gehen! die 4k sind vllt raidbuffed im 25er an hodir und der andere 3.5k selbuffed an einer puppe... seht ihr wieso diese aussagen nichts bringen?

macht es doch ganz einfach und ladet alle dd's ein (nehmen wir ak 25 als beispiel), vllt machen dann 2-3 leute zuwenig dmg für den boss aber der wird von 4-5 anderen ausgeglichen und er liegt trotzdem. sonst kann man die schlechten dd's nach einem wipe immer noch kicken und andere nachladen, oder wo liegt das problem?


----------



## Ice Core (16. Oktober 2009)

@TE
Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es gibt auch heutzutage keine Herausforderungen mehr...
In unserer Gilde ist inzwischen alles zu einfach. Mit meinem Hexer mach ich ca 3.5k dps, der Tank wird eh fast nie getroffen, somit hat der Heiler nichts zu tun. Die Gegnergruppen hauen schnell down, und Bosse sind inzwischen auch kein Problem mehr.

Diese "Verdummung" muss nicht unbedingt an den Spielern liegen, klar gibt es hier und da totale Vollpfosten, aber es für manche auch einfach nichts zu tun, weil seid WotLK alles extrem einfach wurde. Ich wünsche mir die Pre-TBC Zeit zurück, weil es da noch Herausforderungen gab... Da musste man noch was für sein Equip tun und war froh als man endlich nach zahllosen Versuchen den Endboss des Contents / der Instanz geschafft hat.

Ice


----------



## j4ckass (16. Oktober 2009)

Also vielleicht kurz eine Vermutung wie es dazu gekommen ist, dass Damage Dealer nur mehr anhand ihrer DPS gemessen werden.

Die Schuld liegt meiner Meinung nicht nur bei der community sondern eindeutig bei Blizzard. Mit Wotlk wurden die Encounter wesentlich einfacher designed was die Folge hatte, dass die DDs wirklich fast nur mehr Schaden machen und ein bisschen laufen müssen. War das früher noch anders, wo man bei jedem zweiten 5er Boss irgendwelche Adds oä beachten müsste, stellt man sich heute beim Großteil der Bosse in eine angenehme Position und fahrt seine Rotation.

Durch die Entwicklung ist die totale geistige Anwesenheit beim raiden doch nicht mehr so wichtig und hat den DPS Wert einfach noch wichtiger gemacht bei der Auswahl der DDs.

Die Entwicklung hat Vor- und Nachteile, aber das muss dann wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (16. Oktober 2009)

und zu classic zeiten waren die 5er instanzen schwer wenn man komplettes raidequip trug? davon glaube ich kein wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (16. Oktober 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> ...das Leben ist 'ne Baustelle...



... hol mal n paar Bier...

(wenns schon wer geschrieben hat sorry aber kein bock 12 seiten zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tomratz (16. Oktober 2009)

_delarus_ schrieb:


> um auf die grundaussage des TE's zurückzukommen, ein DD der kein schaden macht ist unbrauchbar, ob er jetzt movement drauf hat, leute decurst oder sonst was nützliches tut... wenn jmd begründen kann wieso so ein dd trotzdem brauchbar ist, soll er doch bitte argumente vorbringen.
> 
> und wieso sprechen alle die solche vergleiche machen wie der TE immer von leuten, die extrem viel schaden machen aber immer tot sind nach 5 sekunden oder mit ihren imba dps zahlen vom recount rumposten im chat usw??
> 
> wieso schiebt ihr die in die gleiche schublade wie andere dd's die guten schaden machen aber wissen wie sie ihre aggro unter kontrolle bringen, die wissen wann man mal der gruppe helfen muss, sich bewegen muss oder sonstige aktionen durchführen muss, welche zu einem erfolg sprich bosskill führen?



Du hast die Argumente selbst genannt, decursen, movement z.B.

Klar kann man nicht alle DD's über einen Kamm scheren, aber genau das tust du ja auch -> jeder DD, der deiner Auffassung nach
nicht genug Schaden macht ist unbrauchbar.

*Meine* Aussage bezog sich auf *einzelne*Spieler, nicht auf den DD, der sowohl sein Movement als auch seine Damage
im Griff hat, solche Spieler wünscht sich natürlich jeder in der Gruppe oder im Raid.

Was ich ausdrücken wollte ist, dass DPS alleine überhaupt nichts aussagt, das haben aber auch andere vor mir schon getan.


----------



## elnerda (16. Oktober 2009)

schaden ist nicht alles. ich versteh eh nicht wie der ganze "dps-Wahn" zustande gekommen ist.. sehr schade


----------



## Topperharly (16. Oktober 2009)

es gibt doch ein ah in dalaran, aber nur für ingis^^ xD

zum thread. woah was fürn arsch.


----------



## _delarus_ (16. Oktober 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Klar kann man nicht alle DD's über einen Kamm scheren, aber genau das tust du ja auch -> jeder DD, der deiner Auffassung nach nicht genug Schaden macht ist unbrauchbar.



Gut einerseits hast du recht, andererseits musst du sehen, dass meine Aussage aus der Sicht eines eher progress orientierten Spielers kommt und daraus resultiert dass ein DD ohne schaden nichts bringt auch wenn er sicht toll bewegen kann.


----------



## !Albador! (16. Oktober 2009)

ich find das mit den dps nicht wirklich unverständlich ...

es ist der beste indikator ob ein dd seine arbeit halbwegs gut macht. die alternative dazu wäre ich frag die leute sowas wie:

- wie is dein movement
- bist du ein guter spieler
- hast du noch andere chars (von denen ich evt. einen kenne)
- kennst du die ccs deiner klasse und kannst du sie benutzen
- hast du schon erfahrung in dieser ini (bzw. welche erfahrung hast du so insgesamt)
- ...

Wenn der Spieler mir dann diese Fragen beantwortet hat hab ich ein viel besseres Bild von ihm und muss ihn nicht mehr nur auf DPS runterbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... leider sind dann so ca. 10 Minuten um ... bei einem 25 man raid artet das in arbeit aus 

Ich frag z.B. meistens nach DPS an der Puppe (Bosspuppe) und nach dem eq stand (Itemlvl) 

Wenn ich jetzt also noch einen dd brauch für PDK und ich bekomme folgende /w

- 5,0k dps und itemlvl 226 +
- 3,0 k dps und itemlvl 219 + 
- 3,0 k dps und naxx 25er eq (wie meinst du das mit itemlvl?) 

Damit steht für mich fest wen ich mitnehme ... den mit 5,0k ... kennen tu ich alle 3 nicht und ich hab nur die gegebenen Werte ... also muss ich danach handeln.

Zusatz: Mit der Zeit kennt man sehr viele Leute die random gehen somit kann ich schon aus erfahrung sagen wer wie gut ist ... der zweite punkt ist die gilde, es gibt einfach gilden da weiß man das die chance recht hoch ist einen guten spieler erwischt zu haben. bei solchen leuten frag ich dann auch nich nach dps oder so ^^  

Fazit: Die Frage nach DPS ist sicher keine allzweck waffe, doch sie gibt mir einen ersten eindruck von einem Spieler der sich sicher in mehr als 80% der Fälle bestätigt


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (16. Oktober 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Tja, wenns euch nicht passt das leute anforderungen stellen, dann geht halt nicht mit.
> 
> Ich verlang auch bei Hero gruppen 4k DPS+, nicht weils nötig wäre, sondern weils dann 1. schneller geht und 2. das Wipe-Risko geringer ist (mehr Schaden  kürzere Kämpfe = geringeres Risiko).
> 
> ...



Gestern HdB hero getankt hatten einen Hexer mit unter 1000 DpS dabei, gabs deswegen Probleme? Nein. Ging wie immer und ohne Probleme. Wer 4000 DpS für eine hero vorraussetzt so wie du solte mal daran denken das es auch Leute gibt die frisch 80 geworden sind. Zu BC fing man da noch mit Normalen Instanzen an aber jetzt sind heros auch nicht viel schwerer. 
Wen ich lese das jemand so viel DpS für einen stinknormale billige hero möchte, denke ich mir nur das er damit seine eigene unfähigkeit ausgleichen will.


----------



## donquichote (16. Oktober 2009)

tja der gute alte dps wahn greift weiter um sich. man erlebt nun hero runs in rekordzeit, burg in 14 min, gundrak 16 min , es ensteht das spiel: wer ist schneller? der tank lauft rein pullt trash meist schon fast bis zum ersten boss, den rest solln die dps freaks machen sowie der heiler halt kompensiern.

wie erwähnt bleibt das gameplay komplet weg, ausser vielleicht mal bei anub wen der healer oder tank vor dem esten boss eingesponnen ist, weil is ja wichtig, selbst burg bleibt der tank im eisblock, dps hard reicht sicher aus....

gut es stimmt schon, ist die ausrüstung nich so toll , muss man sich wieder auf alte werte, sheepen, sappen, eisfalle etc vesinnen, auch lag das noch daran das es vor langer langer zeit auch kein pdc usw gab wo man, ich sags mal nett, für etwas schweis und lohn auch etwas nettes bekommt.

andrerseits , mal ehrlich, ich sag zu denen die meinen es wären zuwenig dps in grp oder raid: sach mal siehst du da grad den boss vor dir im staube liegen? meinst du der kommt nochmal wieder mit 0% leben? kann doch sein das arthas vorbeischneit und meinte: öhm der mage da hat grad zuwenig dps gemacht, der muss als strafe gegen den grad erlegten boss alleine kämpfen, nackt und mit einer hand am rücken gebunden?

wieviel bosse lagen ob firsttry tausendtry, ob mit komplett lebender grp oder seis alle waren tod und der letzte dot,blutungseffekt, totem oder was weis ich, nahm den boss mit in den gemeinschaftstot, und trotzdem waren alle happy.

und genau das soll es sein, boss tot , umschaun eventuell rezzn, freun und gut is, das is ja schlieslich des ziels einer ini, raids, bosse umhaun. daraus ergibt sich dann ruf, items, ehre , erfolge und was weis ich nich noch alles.
seht es mal aus diesen augen und mit n wenig wuuuzzaaa, und ihr werdet über diesen dps wahn herzlich lachen können.

was mich aber sehr stört und ich ja auch am eröffnungsthreat rauslesen kann ist die sogenannte klassenbeherschung, bzw das : he da is ne fähigkeit meiner klasse, hm komischer knopf ich drück mal vielleicht passiert da ja was.

ich spreche übers decursen, dispellen, reinigen entfluchen etc.

ich hab selbst seit beginn der zeit ne heildose und kann mich nur zu gut an die ersten schritte mc erinnern wo mir tag und nacht eingetrichter wurde: aldär wenn du net decursen lernst , wird es hier im raid keine zukunft für dich gebn.

zugegeben ich verstand nach dem ersten boss was sie damit meinten. auch danke ich demjenigen der das addon DECURSIVE eingeführt hat, ein must für alle dispellerklassen. nehm bei uns im raid selten einen mit der s nich hat.

aber zurück zu dem angesprochenen; wie kann es sein das ich mir die finger wund heile und ich zb n mage oder shadow oder sonst was in der grp hab und auch noch dispellen soll, was als heildose eh schon heftig in ner hero is heilen der grp  etc, aber die herrschaften nur an ihre dps denken und ich zusehn kann dem tank grosse heals zu klopfen, dem mage auch weil ja auch aggro zieht wie hulle, der dk sowieso und 2 andre am gift verreckn, weil keine zeit für nix.

denkt mal wieder n wenig nach was welche klassen können , den umsonst lernt ihr solche fähigkeiten nich beim ausbilder , es gibt sie, ihr braucht keine angst davor zuhaben, dps is nett, übeleben auch, vor allem wenn es dann wieder um die berühmten repkosten geht.

denkt dran es is noch immer n grp spiel und kein egoshooter, auch wenns mir manchmal schon so vorkommt wie aufn schützenfest, wo jeder seine trefferquote um den hals als lebkuchenherz trägt.
also dann wuzza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maerad (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich frag meistens auch nach DPS, schau mir Skillung und EQ an - wenns sehr krasser Encounter is auch mal Arsenal / Erfolge.

DPS finde ich dabei die beste Sache, und zwar die, welche man Unbuffed an Puppe leistet. Gibt einen leichten Anhaltspunkt wie der Spieler ist.

Wenn ein Hzunter mit Item Lvl 232 mal grad 3k DPS im 10er fährt, kann ich davon ausgehen das er seine Klasse falsch geskillt hat und/oder nicht spielen kann. Da isses dann auch klar, das der vom "Movement" her auch nicht viel hergeben kann.


----------



## Fenrieyr (16. Oktober 2009)

ICH finde der der RECOUNT (etcetc) erfunden hatt zu erschießen, weil alle nur noch auf deine DPS achten und nicht mehr das können oder das equip zählt(eipc , is auch nichmehr epic wie damals)


----------



## Braamséry (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich beschreib das ganze ma aus meiner Sicht.

Es wurde ja schon gesagt "DPS ist nicht alles" und das wäre auch inhaltlich richtig, solange es kein Wotlk geben würde^^

Also es war wirklich so, dass es zu Calssic/BC so war, dass man viel Movement und Kontrolle seines Chars in allen Bereichen brauchte.

Außerdem hieß es net wie jez einfach: "Wir haben alle Support Klassen, jez is egal was reinkommt."

Früher war ein gutes BSP SSC/TK.

Ich nehm wa aus SSC 2BSPs.

SSC 1.: Karathress:
Man brauchte 3Tanks und 1Off Tank. Dazu am besten nen Hexer und nen Schurken auf jeden Fall. Dazu kam der ganze Support und VIEL MOVEMENT.
Der Boss war in 4 Teile geteilt und braucht am besten nen PalaTank für den Hunter, nen Dudu für den Shami, nen Warri für Karathress und nen Beliebeigen Off-Tank für die Heilerin. Für die Heilerin gabs dann noch den Schurken und den Hexer zum Unterbrechen und langsameres Casten.

Für die ersten Tryie war ja sogar der Pull schon schwierig. Wenn z.B. der Shami net dahinkam wo er hinsollte wars das mit dem Try meistens. Außerdem waren ja auch 3 Hunter gut für den Pull um den Hunter/Priest und Shami an ihre Stelle zu kiregen ohne großen Aufwand. Wenn dann der Shami Tank net aufpasste war er down ohne Chance für Heiler.

SSC 2:
Das mag jez dumm klingen, aba für die ersten Trys in SSC machte der Lurker einige Probs.

die erste Phase war ja eig einfach, aber je nachdem wie die Taktik vorgegeben war hatten Movement Krüppel aber ihre Probleme. Durch den Schwall haben wir es mit ins Wasser Hüpfen gemacht, trotz der weiteren Trash-Mobs.

Dann kam jedoch Phase 2, wo dann 1-2Tanks, 1-2Sheeps 3Off Tanks und dann wahlweise 1-3 Hunter (für Falle), Hexer (für Fear), Mages (für Sheep) gebraucht wurden.

Die Tanks und die "Main"-Sheeps haben die Mobs auf der kreisförmigen Plattform getankt/gesheept. Wenn jedoch ein sheep rauskam und der Mage net aufpasste waren durchaus 1-2 Heiler down. Wenn er sich dann protete wars das meistens mit dem Try. Und auf den anderen Plattformen brauchte man 1ma CC für 1Mob und 1ma nen Off-Tank um den verbliebenen Mob zu Tanken. 

Der Kampf war später net schwer, aber für den Anfang war es doch nich sooo einfach wie man denkt. Und wenn man sich anguckt, was man einem Heute als Einstieg vorgibt mit Ulduar/PDK isses lächerlich.
Ich sehe das nur noch beim Kumpel, weil ich net mehr spiele. Aber seine Gilde is nu net grad gut und schafft in 2IDs die 10er Version nur auf Hero net.
Also is das einfach zu einfach, was man auch schon in Ulduar gesehn hat.

Jez kann ja jeder denken, dass es net so schwer war, aber jeder der es mal gemacht hat, sagt zumindest dass es am anfang net einfach war, so wie es jez is.


----------



## GermanTrasheR (16. Oktober 2009)

@ TE Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich spiele Hexenmeister. ausschließlich Hexenmeister, und: ja mir geht dieses Dmg Meter Vergleichsgehabe sowas von auf den Pimmel. Wobei, im Moment hat es sich bei uns auf dem server etwas beruhigt, zumindest in meinen Kreisen. Wenn ich jemanden einen DD suchen sehe, und dahinter steht dann: "Mind. 3k dps", landet dieser ohne wenn und aber auf meiner Ignore Liste, ob er mich gemeint hat oder nicht. Ich habe keine Lust mit soclehn Leuten zu spielen, also begebe ich mich garnicht erst in ihre Kreise.

mfg german


----------



## Gronn (16. Oktober 2009)

Das größte Problem der Menschheit ist es das NIE Lösungen vorgebracht werden, sondern immer wieder nur ein und die selbe Feststellung!


----------



## Tomratz (16. Oktober 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> Gestern HdB hero getankt hatten einen Hexer mit unter 1000 DpS dabei, gabs deswegen Probleme? Nein. Ging wie immer und ohne Probleme. Wer 4000 DpS für eine hero vorraussetzt so wie du solte mal daran denken das es auch Leute gibt die frisch 80 geworden sind. Zu BC fing man da noch mit Normalen Instanzen an aber jetzt sind heros auch nicht viel schwerer.
> Wen ich lese das jemand so viel DpS für einen stinknormale billige hero möchte, denke ich mir nur das er damit seine eigene unfähigkeit ausgleichen will.



/sign aus vollem Herzen


----------



## !Albador! (16. Oktober 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Das größte Problem der Menschheit ist es das NIE Lösungen vorgebracht werden, sondern immer wieder nur ein und die selbe Feststellung!



Naja es gibt keine (Problem)Lösung weil --> 

Unter Problemlösen versteht man die Tätigkeit eines intelligenten Wesens, für ein gestelltes Problem - meist durch bewusste Denkprozesse - eine Lösung zu entwickeln oder anzuwenden

und jetzt kommts:

es gibt kein Problem ... jemand sagt etwas wie "Hallo mein Name ist Peter und ich finde das Wetter schlecht." ... jetzt antworten darauf ganz viele Menschen mit z.B. ... "Hallo ichh heiße auch Peter" oder "Ich bin Max und ich mag das Wetter eigentlich"

--> dein Post hat keinen Sinn denn du kannst nicht zu einem reinen Meinungs und Informationsaustausch eine Lösung finden


----------



## _delarus_ (16. Oktober 2009)

GermanTrasheR schrieb:


> @ TE Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich spiele Hexenmeister. ausschließlich Hexenmeister, und: ja mir geht dieses Dmg Meter Vergleichsgehabe sowas von auf den Pimmel. Wobei, im Moment hat es sich bei uns auf dem server etwas beruhigt, zumindest in meinen Kreisen. Wenn ich jemanden einen DD suchen sehe, und dahinter steht dann: "Mind. 3k dps", landet dieser ohne wenn und aber auf meiner Ignore Liste, ob er mich gemeint hat oder nicht. Ich habe keine Lust mit soclehn Leuten zu spielen, also begebe ich mich garnicht erst in ihre Kreise.
> 
> mfg german



Das ist doch einfach blödsinnige Ignoranz, was bringt dir das den auf ignore zu setzen? Fühlst du dich vllt besser und weiter? Ist ignorieren die Lösung? Du schneidest dir nur ins eigene Fleisch wenn das ein Tank oder Heiler ist und irgendwann will dich genau der anschreiben weil du grad für ne Ini suchst. 

Aber in einem gebe ich dir Recht, von mir aus können sich die Leute die diese mind. 3k DPS schreiben den Kommentar auch sparen. 

Andererseits musst du sehen dass es auch für Neulinge eine kleine Hilfe sein kann diese Angaben (falls diese KORREKT sind und nicht wie einige schreiben für ne Hero 4k DPS) ein Richtwert sein ob sie dafür schon genug gut equipt sind oder nicht. Vielleicht kennen die Leute ja die Schwierigkeit der Instanz nicht.


----------



## Genomchen (16. Oktober 2009)

@FantoWW
...verpissten Nahkämpfer???
Haben sie dir das Hirn zugeschissen??? Gehts noch!?
1. Wenn du keinen Schaden machst und dir die pösen pösen Melees die dps klauen (dur armer armer Bub) und ich entnehme deinem Post, dass du nen Hexer spielst, dann bist du einfach nur schlecht! Ich spiel auch ne Hexe und zur richtigen Situation bringt sie ihren DMG. Du gehörst zu den Leuten, denen der Hexer einfach nur weggenommen gehört, dir auf die Finger gehaun werden sollte und du geschimpf werden solltest, bloss keine Hexe mehr anzurühren. Falls dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, 95% aller Bosse sind Movement Bosse. Ein Melee hat damit keine Probleme, du als Caster schon. Also solltest du dir keine Sorgen machen. Aber nein du bist ja einer der Hexer, denen nichts anderes im Spiel wichtiger ist, den besten grössten stärksten Schwanzcrit zu machen. Ich sag dir nur eins, atmen......nicht.....vergessen.
2. Du hast das ach-so-riesen Pech, dass ich auch noch als Main nen Tank habe. Und jetzt rate mal was für nen Tank...genau, nen depperl-Klassen DK Tank, der wenn er dich das nächste Mal in ner Ini sieht direkt ins Messer laufen lassen wird. Und ich will nicht wissen wieviele Tanks und Melees das von dir gelesen haben, die auch noch auf deinem Server sind *zu-den-Tanks-und-Melees-seines-Servers-rüberzwink*. Und das näChste Mal darfst dich auch komplett allein buffen, auf Buffs der Meleeklassen kannst du ja verzichten, du besiegst den Lichking allein mit Verderbnis und Blutsauger. Manmanmanman


----------



## d3faultPlayer (16. Oktober 2009)

bei uns ist eher der epic-wahn ausgebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenn man voll verzauberte, gesockelte blaue items mit sehr guten werten hat, wird man net mitgenommen => man hat keine/zu wenig epics


----------



## Rasgaar (16. Oktober 2009)

elnerda schrieb:


> schaden ist nicht alles. ich versteh eh nicht wie der ganze "dps-Wahn" zustande gekommen ist.. sehr schade



Das ist daher zu stande gekommen, dass keiner eigentlich mehr Zeit hat zum was machen.
Während du die verdammte Daily HC am machen bist als DD - und der verdammte Tank viel zu langsam pullt, du ihm halt ein wenig hilfst und schon mal die nächsten 6 Mobgruppe holst, nur um gleich darauf den Heiler anscheissen zu können warum er dich nicht heilt und du von den 6 Mobgruppen niedergemäht wirst - du schon mal die nächsten 3 Raids am planen bist, morgen ist ja ID Reset und Ony25er und Maly10er ID noch offen...geht ja mal gar nicht.
Derweil schwitzt und rennt der Tank von Mobgruppe zu Mobgruppe, Spott immer auf CD weil da wieder einer ausbricht und richtung DDs rennt und der Heiler ist auch schon dem Herzkasperl nahe....
;P

dps kam zu BC Zeiten auf, da brauchte man jedes Quäntchen dps bei z.B. Brutalus. Der musste einfach schnell down gehen...
Leider hat sich das durchs Band gehalten, je schneller man durch ist, desto besser. Da hat ein 2k Spacken halt keine Chance.
Mit meinem Palatank bin ich ja auch sehr gerne so schnell wie möglich durch Naxx und die anderen loweren Raids, weil ich da nur noch Marken brauche.
Nur mit meinem frisch 80er Schurkentwink eine Randomgruppe für Naxx10er zu finden? Mission Impossible. Nicht mal für PDC HC, ausser ich habe einen Tag Zeit und verbringe diesen im Suche nach Gruppe Tool.


----------



## Katzensprung (16. Oktober 2009)

Das Leben ist ne Baustelle.


----------



## EisblockError (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele Jäger aus leidenschaft und er ist meiner Meinung nach zurzeit die Wichtigste DD Klasse die es gibt.

Und ich habe in meinem Stammraid selten die Aufgabe schaden zu fahren, meistens werde ich für spezielle Sachen eingesetzt, die entweder nur jemand erledigen kann, der sehr zuverlässig ist, der ein Jäger ist oder der Ein guter Spieler ist.

Ausserdem bin ich ein großer Freund unserer Heiler, weil ich ihnen immer die Mobs abnehme, und entweder Kite, dem Tankzuschiessen, Schlafenlege oder Einfriere.

ausserdem kann ich auch Räume resetten Dank meinem Totstellen, kann als Ingi Jeves oder nen Briefkasten aufstellen und, wenn ich mal wieder nen Wipe überlebt habe dank Totstellen, mit meinem Messer einen Heiler rezzen.

Kurz um, ich mache im schnitt nur 3k Dps, aber ohne mich würe der Raid wipen (so ist es übrigens bei unserem Tank auch, die Heiler machen keinen schaden) Aber im Handelschannel kann ich trozdem nicht sagen, dass ich nur 3k habe weil man dann fast keine Chance hat migenommen zu werden.

1 mal hab ich mich bei jemandem gemeldet, der für PdK 10er hero suchte (Ich habe keine 10er Stamm), und als er fragte wieviel Dps ich im schnitt mache hab ich 3k gesagt, er meint das ist zuwenig, dann hab ich ihm erklärt warum nur so wenig aber er meint "du bist DD, mach viel DPS" und dann war ich auf seiner Ingo, und er dann auch auf meiner.

Jedenfals trau ich mich jetzt nurnoch zu sagen, dass ich 5k dps mache was aber nur im idealfall passiert solange sich keiner bewegt.

Daher ist DPs ziemlich unnütz.


----------



## EisblockError (16. Oktober 2009)

!Albador! schrieb:


> ich find das mit den dps nicht wirklich unverständlich ...
> 
> es ist der beste indikator ob ein dd seine arbeit halbwegs gut macht. die alternative dazu wäre ich frag die leute sowas wie:
> 
> ...



Haha, das hab ich mal gemacht, die meisten DDs haben mich angestarrt wie ein Auto und dann egschrieben "Ich mach 3k Dps" ...


----------



## _delarus_ (16. Oktober 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Und ich habe in meinem Stammraid selten die Aufgabe schaden zu fahren, meistens werde ich für spezielle Sachen eingesetzt, die entweder nur jemand erledigen kann, der sehr zuverlässig ist, der ein Jäger ist oder der Ein guter Spieler ist.




Die Aufgabe eines DD's ist es *IMMER* Schaden zu machen. Die Aufgaben die du sonst noch zu tun hast (ob das decursen, schurkenhandel, der aggro schuss vom hunter, entfluchen oder sonstiges) musst du nebenbei erledigen. 

Sobald dein Raid jmd gefunden hat der das gleiche wie du kann, dazu noch DMG macht und du bist weg vom Fenster jetzt mal böse gesagt. Wahrscheinlich bist du gut befreundet mit denen, dann musst du dir sowieso keine Sorgen machen, will dir hier keine Angst einjagen oder so. Meine Aussage ist rein leistungsorieniert.


----------



## Fusssi (16. Oktober 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich spiele Jäger aus leidenschaft und er ist meiner Meinung nach zurzeit die Wichtigste DD Klasse die es gibt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Schluß damit sonst fall ich vom Stuhl. Also ich bin heiler und tank und leider kenn ich Jäger nur von fehlpulls und oder gepullten räumen bei unser aller Katzenfreund.

Also meinen Heiler hat noch kein Jäger gerettet, nein die kosten sogar unnütz mana, weil aggro ziehen ist doch der größte Sport fürn Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (16. Oktober 2009)

Willtaker schrieb:


> gut geschrieben und trifft das problem genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich nur zustimmen ! 

Ach war das damals toll ... Beispiel : Burning Crusade / Schattenlabyrinth !
Wenn man da keinen CC hatte, war mal völlig aufgeschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute bombt man dumm durch die GRP und freut sich, wegen den verfälschten DPS Werten !


----------



## vanishone (16. Oktober 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> 1.Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu
> 2. ch4zer pdc hero sin die bosse mit einer guten gruppe auch ohne cc zu schaffen, allerdings hoffe ich das cc effekte in den 3 neuen 5 man instanzen von 3.3 nötiger werden


Dieser Beitrag war in meinen Augen so blöd, dass ich mich extra für einen flame registriert habe... ch4zer spricht von pd*K* Hero, und dabei handelt es sich um den 10er / 25er schlachtzug. Auf meinem Blizzard server ist der encounter "faction champions" übrigens NICHT in pdc vorzufinden...


----------



## Raindog (16. Oktober 2009)

_delarus_ schrieb:


> Das ist doch einfach blödsinnige Ignoranz, was bringt dir das den auf ignore zu setzen? Fühlst du dich vllt besser und weiter? Ist ignorieren die Lösung? Du schneidest dir nur ins eigene Fleisch wenn das ein Tank oder Heiler ist und irgendwann will dich genau der anschreiben weil du grad für ne Ini suchst.



Ganz unrecht hat er aber nicht. Ich mache das auf eine ganz ähnliche Weise.
Leute die mir im Spiel ans Bein pinkeln landen (bzw. landeten) auf meiner Ignore-Liste. Selbige war dank Addon erweitert.

Wenn du einen absoluten Vollpfosten hast, der dich anmault du sollst mal bitteschön deine Palabuffs raushauen, dann das Event der VF startet OHNE das ein Tank in der Instanz (geschweige denn in Nordend) steht, dann landet eine solche Person prompt auf der Ignore-Liste. (Ich muss nicht erwähnen, dass das nen Wipe war? *g*)

Dummerweise laufen zu viele Chaoten frei auf den Servern rum. Ich kann mir nicht jeden Namen merken. Also nehme ich die Ignore-Liste. 

Und was das Einladen angeht: Es gibt gefühlte 2.5 Millionen DDler, 5000 Heiler und 137 Tanks auf einem Durchschnitts-Server. Was machte es da, wenn du 50 Deppen auf ignore hast?^^


Gruß Dog


[Ein kleiner Schwank, zur allgemeinen Unterhaltung]

Good ol' Dog in der Gruppensuche für Burg hc:

Mage *flüsternd*: burg hc?
Dog : Nein, ich bin der Raindog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mage: dann geh aus der Suche raus!


----------

